# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 21: SOS! 61 chat(on)s de tt type dt blessés/malades+ 1 lapin AVT 24-25/05! (IDF)

## SOSchatsNAC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




  ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 

* 

ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE JEUDI 24 POUR LES NOUVEAUX*      MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL     REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.


*LE PLUS ANCIEN DE LA LISTE:* *
*
1a) Mâle, 1 an, noir et blanc un peu craintif

*=> Réservé par Flokelo

*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE:* *
*
2a) Femelle 4 ans 1/2 tortie tabby et blanche sympa
Abandon car arrivée d'un bébé, classe...  :: 
*
=> Réservée en direct par un contact de la fourrière*


*


3a) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable 

**Se retrouve maintenant seule en cage... Oui, elle a craché (raison de sa "non réservation"), mais je rappelle qu'elle vivait en famille.... Et qu'elle est ok congénères (vivait avec 4 copains). Elle a été séparé d'un chat dont elle était proche, réservé, on l'a laissée....*  ::  *Mettez vous à sa place.... 
*
_Sortante de suite!_ 





*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE JEUDI 24 POUR LES NOUVEAUX*         MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL        REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.



*14a) mâle castré noir et blanc 4 ans sociable FIV +

*


15a) mâle noir 6 semaines mois sociable
16a) mâle 6 semaines brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable
 Sont ensemble
 ::  Léger coryza mais ce sont des tout petits!  :: 
*
=> Ont une piste si FA de qq jours max en RP!* 


*
17a)* *femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* :: * URGENCE! Gros coryza, bcp de mal à la soigner!*  :: 
_Sortante dès demain!_ 
*

PAS DE PHOTO MALHEUREUSEMENT.....*

* 
18a) mâle 1 an gris tabby blanc un peu craintif

On suppose que c'est lui

**

19a) mâle 1 an bleu craintif/apeuré

Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, il a peur, et on le comprend! 

**

20a) femelle adulte*_ (âge ?)_ *noire un peu timide

21a) mâle* _(âge ?) _ *adulte noir un peu craintif

22a) mâle*_(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines
23a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * brun tabby 2 semaines
24a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines

Vous vous souvenez que ct un groupe? Les 20 et 21 et les petits sont ensemble:

**

Et il y en a donc bien une qui est la maman des petits, ou en tout cas maman de substitution, pas craintive!

**
**


25a)  femelle adulte bleue* _(âge ?) _ *un peu timide

**

26a) mâle adulte brun tabby* _(âge ?) _ *un peu craintif/trouillard

**

27a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc* _(âge ?)_ *un peu craintif

On hésite entre cette photo et celle du 18, c'est l'un ou l'autre, on peut redemander des précisions.

**

* ::  *De 18a à 27a les chats viennent du même endroit. Ils sont ensemble maintenant aussi.
Ils ont été trouvés enfermés dans un poulailler. Classe....*  ::  :: 
*

28a) femelle 10 mois gris tabby timidou mais sociable
29a) mâle brun tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable

Sont ensemble, et si on pouvait ne pas les séparer, ce serait bien pour elle et lui .... 

*
*

30a) Lapin tête de lion femelle fauve / caramel adulte sociable*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...1/#post1131250

*MERCI DE RÉPONDRE DIRECTEMENT SUR SON SUJET SI VOUS AVEZ DES PISTES!* 



************


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE VENDREDI 25 POUR LES NOUVEAUX**,*         MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL        REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.
*
*
*LA PLUS ANCIENNE DE LA LISTE:* *
*
* 4b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, FIV+, sociable
* ::  *TRES URGENT! GESTANTE!* *Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!** Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
_Oubli de la semaine 19, sortante de suite! 
_


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE:* *
*
*5b) Mâle, 6 ans, blanc, timidou mais sociable,* *testé FIV/FELV négatif*
* URGENT! Coryza et diarrhées! 
*_Sortant de suite!_ 

*6b) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu timide* 
(mais pas agressive du tout)
_Sortante de suite!_ 

*7b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, sociable*, *testée FIV/FELV négatif*
 ::  *TRES URGENT!* *Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!* *Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
_Sortante de suite!_ *

8b) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
*_Sortante de suite!_ 

9b) Mâle, 1 an, roux tabby blanc, sociable
 ::  Coryza!  :: 

*=> Serait réservée en direct* 

 :: *10b) Mâle, 2 ans, b**run tabby, sociable*  :: 
* TRES URGENT! Fracture bassin + luxation sacro-iliaque + suspicion de fracture pubienne!** 
Sous perfusion!!* **
_Sortant ce lundi 21!_


*NOUVEAUX:* *

*
*11b) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
* URGENT! Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!* 
_Sortant ce lundi 21!_

*12b) Femelle, 7 ans, noire, timidou mais sociable*
* URGENT! Début de coryza, suspicion de gestation! 
*_Un oubli de la semaine 20! Sortant de suite! 
_
*13b) Mâle castré, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, timidou mais sociable*
* URGENT! Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus! 
*_Sortant ce lundi 21!_

*LES NOUVEAUX SONT TOUS SAUF LES BB (POUR L INSTANT) NOTES MALADES POUR LE MOMENT PAS PLUS DE DÉTAILS MAIS IL Y A URGENCE:

**31b) Femelle 1 an écaille sociable 

32b) Femelle 6 mois/2 ans* ??* tricolore sociable +++

33b) Mâle 1 an blanc seal point timide

34b) Mâle 10 mois blanc sociable +++

35b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable +++

36b) Femelle 9 ans bleu sociable +++

37b)  Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable +++

38b) Mâle 1 an roux tabby et blanc sociable +++

39b  Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc sociable +++
40b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc sociable +++
Nous supposons qu'ils sont ensemble

41b)  Femelle 1 an noire sociable +++
Avec à priori ses 4 bb mais à vérifier par la suite:
42a à 45a) 2 femelles + 2 mâles eux aussi sociables +++


LES DERNIERS AJOUTS DE LA NUIT: 


46b) Femelle 10 mois, brun tabby blanche, sociable ++

47b)* *Femelle, 1 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable ++*
*48b)* *Mâle, 1 mois, gris tabby blanv, sociable ++*
*Sont ensemble

49b) Mâle 10 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

50b)* *Mâle roux tabby blanc, 1 an, un peu craintif*
*
51b)* *Bébé,* _âge?,_* femelle, noire, timide 
52b) Bébé,* _âge?,_*, femelle, noire et blanche, timide
53b) Bébé,* _âge?,_*, femelle, noire et blanche, timide
54b) Bébé,* _âge?,_*, mâle, noir et blanc, timide
55b) Bébé,* _âge?,_*, mâle, noir et blanc, timide**
**Sont ensemble*



***************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans),*PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
 (utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
*

 ****************


 ::  *CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*  :: 
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*SI   VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS             AIDER EN  ACCUEILLANT  UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE   UNE PROMESSE   DE       DONS,     J'EN  RAPPELLE LES  PRINCIPES POUR CE SOS:*

*Ils servent à:*

  - Donner un *coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière*, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins*, parfois lourds
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable*,                 un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez pas,    pour           certains,    noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et "ils se     ressemblent          tous"), etc. 

*Dans les faits:*

*- Frais classiques couverts:* 
  castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
*- Frais exceptionnels:*
  Chats très malades, blessés, etc
*- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:*
  Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même                 personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas trop de       sous,   et    on      ne vas pas le stigmatiser de demander. Ou    encore,    achat  de   box,   car  qd     la seule chose qui manque pour    sauver  un   chat,   c'est  "ça",   c'est      ridicule

*Quand verse-t-on son don?*

  - Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
  - Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
  - On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis                 d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares non        sortis          qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela  signifie   que     pour la      semaine     en cours, c'est terminé. Et  comme je   veux  que    chaque  assoc     ait, dans   la   mesure du  possible, un   petit  coup  de   pouce,  en toute     logique, on    attend   que cela   soit  bouclé
*
Comment pointer son don?*

  - *On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".*
  - *Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don*,                 car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde, parfois,  les        assocs    ne      peuvent prendre "votre" favori. Et certains   chats        n'intéressent        personne, en termes de dons, et   doivent  aussi  être      sauvés. 
*En outre, il y a les assocs qui                 interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus                 régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions pas!*
  Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter!            Et      tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS là   sont     des    SOS      parmi   tant d'autres!
*Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les                 dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je peux    ne   pas            reporter la moitié de la somme à la semaine    suivante,  et  pour   ne   pas        créer d'inégalités, NI entre    chats, NI entre   assocs,  il  est     possible,  et     compréhensible    que je retouche  les   promesses  av  votre    accord.*

*Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?
*
  - Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

  Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en                 demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un "accusé de           réception"   de     don simple.

*Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire*


*Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.*
  Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
  Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que,                 c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts par        rapport     aux      critères de délivrance de ces derniers.

*Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui                 peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent s'attendent         forcément  à        avoir moins d'aide, mais si elles peuvent, ne         serait-ce  qu'avoir   un      petit geste elle aussi, c'est  sympa,   tout      de même!
*
  Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je                 donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous le      sentez,   et    là       encore, prenez juste en compte deux choses:  ils     sont  tous  en     danger,  et     le fait de faire de la place,   même    si X ou Y   n'est  pas    celui que   vous    aimeriez voir   sortir  lui   laisse  "cette  chance  là",    de l'air, et   de la      place dans  les   box, et  pour  conclure,  je suis    seule à  répartir    les   dons,    car  je suis  un  particulier,  et que je  ne      privilégierai  pas X  ou  Y     assoc,  mais  les critères  cités     ci-dessus,   et  plus j'ai de  dons   non     fléchés,  ou reportés,    mieux je   m'en  sors.  

_Comme les lecteurs des semaines précédentes l'auront compris, mon                 activité a été largement trop importante sur ces derniers     mois    et          années, je compte relâcher un peu la pression et     déléguer    tout  ce   que  je      peux, et de plus en plus, donc si            je      gagne du temps, tout le monde en gagne, surtout que   les      dons     seront  ET     envoyés plus vite ET utilisés plus    rapidement     par les     assocs qui  en  ont    clairement besoin!_

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!*

  *************

*Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41060-SOS!-FA-courte-et-longue-dur%C3%A9e-recherch%C3%A9es-sur-la-RP-au-del%C3%A0-topic-permanent?p=946243#post946243
*

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

**En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc               parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus  simple,     pas          sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà "posé",  et on  sait  un   peu    plus à       quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Conditions d'accueil importantes:* :: 

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat           en     isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de précaution         sanitaire   de     base, valable pour tout chat issu de la rue,  ou   tout      chat non    vacciné,    etc, d'ailleurs + un moyen  d'intégrer   le  chat    de  la    meilleure façon  qui   soit s'il est  amené à  vivre   ensuite    avec  d'autres    animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 

*Mais j'oublie sûrement pas mal de choses....* 


*En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!!* 


*C**hacun est un maillon de la chaine*, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?*

  Déjà, prenez mon profil, allez voir les fins de liste de mes précédents sujets. 
  Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas               MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous beaux,         touchants,       parfois abîmés psychologiquement et physiquement  par   la      vie, mais   que     rien n'est jamais perdu avec un  minimum      d'empathie   et de   patience!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

  Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie"         de       ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à    aider.
  Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

*Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en               contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau, et   que         certaines     chapeautent dans la France entière.
*
*Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FA temporaire, etc...*  

*Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là               sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres, comme   les       miens,   et     non des déchets, ni des fous furieux, ils    attendent      simplement   qu'on     leur tende la main, à cause d'une    autre main  qui     auparavant   les a  jeté    un jour à la rue....

*
*************************


*Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!*  :: 

J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*AVIS AUX CO-VOITUREURS EN RP ET AUX PERSONNES EFFECTUANT DES TRAJETS AU-DELA DE L'IDF!*

Parfois c'est l'opportunité qui créé le sauvetage! Plus tôt on prend connaissance de votre existence plus vite on organise!

Un "Doodle" est créé chaque semaine afin de recenser ces pistes et aussi de nous permettre d'avoir rapidement une vue globale du champ des possibles!

Plusieurs personnes l'ont, et peuvent vous le passer en MP. 

*APPEL SPECIAL AUX PERSONNES SUR PARIS!*

Vous n'avez pas de voiture, vous nous intéressez malgré tout!

Venise nest pas en Italie est comme nous tous, elle a un travail et une vie privée, et ne peut continuer à porter à la fois les SOS à bout de bras avec notre micro-équipe, et jongler avec sa vie et son emploi du temps sur les X points de relais de la gare bidule à l'arrêt trucmuche, que ce soit pour des caisses vides ou des boites pleines! 

*NOUS AVONS BESOIN DE BRAS!!!* 


ENFIN, je remercie les personnes qui se sont greffées au fil de ces dernières semaines pour dépatouiller les propositions diverses ici tout en s'efforçant d'éclairer au mieux les nouveaux arrivants!

Cela permet au noyau dur de "souffler" un peu, et quand je dis un peu, c'est "peu", mais si en plus on devait pointer les dons, renseigner, envoyer les Doodle, les formulaires FA et tout le reste, ce serait monstrueux!

Nous ne tiendrons et tenons dans la durée que grâce à vous tous, le sang neuf est toujours apprécié, il permet aux "anciens" de se poser un peu, le temps d'un WE pour un co-voit qu'enfin X ou Y ne fera pas, et aussi aux "organisateurs", tout court, de ne pas à terme craquer, perdre son travail pour avoir eu dans ses connexions pro 4h de Rescue par jour (eh oui, il faut y penser)....

*BREF, PLUS NOMBREUX, ORGANISES ET REACTIFS NOUS SERONS, PLUS VOUS PASSEREZ DE LECTEUR A ACTEUR, PLUS NOUS SAUVERONS DES VIES!!*

Nous le répéterons jamais assez, ici, JAMAIS on ne raisonnera sur "on ne peut pas tous les sauver", c'est pessimiste, mou, négatif, et on le constate, plus on dynamise le SOS, plus on y croit, plus on peut se dire qu'ensemble on fait des miracles!

Tant qu'un animal n'est pas mort et enterré, il peut être sauvé, jusqu'à la dernière minute, alors on ne baisse JAMAIS les bras, vaille que vaille, on garde la tête hors de l'eau, pour eux, car ils n'ont que nous, et leur vie, ils n'en ont qu'une! On peut penser que cela ne change rien que lui ou elle finisse par mourir, c'est faux! Pour LUI OU ELLE ça change juste TOUT! Alors on se bouge, on réagit rapidement si on peut aider, sous quelque forme que ce soit, et on tente le MAXIMUM!!!!

----------


## Muriel P

Merci beaucoup Morphée777 !  :: 
Les dons ne sont pour le moment "que" des promesses. Quand le SOS est terminée, les dons sont répartis entre les différentes associations ayant pris des chats sous leurs ailes. Vous recevrez alors en MP les coordonnées de l'association à laquelle votre don a été attribué.


*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:
**
Morphée777 : 20  sans reçu
*
*TOTAL: 20 *

*QUI SUIT ?*

----------


## fina_flora

> 1a réservé pour stairway sous mon asso, merci de me donner son numéro de registre pour que je le réserve demain matin


mail envoyé à asso.ssad@yahoo.fr

----------


## Pharah

Personne pour la 2a???

----------


## sydney21

> 1a réservé pour stairway sous mon asso


 ::  Merci beaucoup pour ce petit père !!!

----------


## Lusiole

Bonjour,
Je fais Paris-St Dizier vendredi soir. Départ 17h35 gare de l'est.
Selon mon emploi du temps, je peux également aider à Paris. Venise a mon numéro je pense  :Smile: .

----------


## Gaia4ever

*PROPOSITION FA=> BESOIN ASSO

**Quarantaine/transit
**Amnesie (28)* : quarantaine
*fina*_*flora (91)* : FA transit
*Alicelovespets (75)* : FA transit

*Longue durée

**PISTES ASSOS

*- *Flokelo* : *1a) Mâle castré, 1 an, noir et blanc un peu craintif (FA Stairway)

- Babe78 : 2a) Femelle 4 ans 1/2 tortie tabby et blanche sympa => besoin d'une FAQ*
*
**SORTIES ENDROIT A ET B 

**Fina_Flora* : dispo pour faire les sorties de l'endroit A samedi
*Gaia4ever* : dispo pour faire les sorties de l'endroit B samedi
*Sydney21* : relais Claye-Souilly => Villemomble si besoin samedi


*COVOITURAGE/COTRAINAGE* 

*Alicelovespets* : transport en métro dans Paris ce week-end
*Lusiole* : Paris-St Dizier vendredi soir. Départ 17h35 gare de l'est


*MATERIEL

**Gaia4ever* : 5 caisses dont 1 grande pouvant accueillir 2 chats ou 1 maman et ses bébés
*fina*_*flora*: 4 caisses dont 2 grandes pouvant accueillir 1 maman et ses bébés (ou 2chats)
*Lady92* : une caisse de transport a Venise + 10 sacs ikea (Aucune dispo samedi et dimanche prochain)



*Merci d'éditer vos propositions une fois qu'elles sont intégrées dans le récap*

----------


## bbpo

Je fais un don de 20 € avec reçu SVP pour n'importe lequel d'entre eux.

----------


## invite 17

j'avais fait un don de 25 € pour l'ex 27B qui est devenu sur ce recap le 10B qui n'a pas été reporté.

je fais donc de nouveau un don de 25 € pour lui et les 25 € de la semaine précedente qui aurait du etre reporté sur cette semaine reste sur la semaine 20 et je les affectent à la pauvre Calamity qui s'est rajoutée à la derniere minute et qui doit etre opérée.

----------


## invite 17

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:
**
Morphée777 : 20  sans reçu
**mirabelle 94* : *20  pour le 10b* *avec ou sans reçu* 
*Alexiel-chan* : *10 * *avec ou sans reçu
TROCA   *       : *30 * *avec reçu
bbpo :20  avec reçu*
*invite 17* *25  pour le 10B avec ou sans reçu 
TOTAL: 125 *

*QUI SUIT ?* 

*+ report de la semaine 20 : par Mirabelle94 :stérilisation* *au tarif association* *pour la 2a ( ex 14a) si elle n'est pas déjà stérilisée (avec ou sans reçu)*

----------


## Stairway

On regarde pour un co-voit via le train Paris/Chateauroux/Limoges. Y'a une piste avec une asso qui cherche un trajet vers Limoges pour 2 chats et y'a quelqu'un qui pourrait (conditionnel pour l'instant) faire le trajet.  ::

----------


## invite 17

dans le groupe des 18 a 27 une des 2 femelles doit etre la mere des tous petits faudrait savoir laquelle c'est.....

surement la noire vu la couleur des petits

----------


## fufu36

Je ne peux me proposer pour les chats mais par contre je pourrai prendre le petit lapin mais je n'ai pas d'asso.
Je met ma proposition ici car je n'ai pas trouvé le sujet sur le pinpin!

----------


## mirabelle94

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:
**
Morphée777 : 20 € sans reçu
mirabelle 94 : 20 € pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu 
mirabelle 94 : 30 € pour les chatons 28a et 29a  avec ou sans reçu
Alexiel-chan : 10 € avec ou sans reçu
TROCA          : 30 € avec reçu
bbpo :20 € avec reçu
invite 17 25 € pour le 10B avec ou sans reçu 
Faraday10€ sans recu
TOTAL: 165 €

QUI SUIT ? 

+ report de la semaine 20 : par Mirabelle94 : stérilisation au tarif association pour la 2a ( ex 14a) si elle n'est pas déjà stérilisée (avec ou sans reçu)* *la minette 2a étant sortie hors rescue je transfère l'offre sur la petite 3a* ( à moins qu'elle soit déjà stérilisée ???)

----------


## chatperlipopette

*
ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE JEUDI 24 POUR LES NOUVEAUX*       MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL      REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.
*
*
*1a) Mâle, 1 an, noir et blanc un peu craintif

**=> Réservation à confirmer à la fourrière, pas prise en compte* 


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE:* *
*
2a) Femelle 4 ans 1/2 tortie tabby et blanche sympa*
=> Réservée en direct par un contact de la fourrière*
*

3a) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable 

**Se retrouve maintenant seule en  cage... Oui, elle a craché (raison de sa "non réservation"), mais je  rappelle qu'elle vivait en famille.... Et qu'elle est ok congénères  (vivait avec 4 copains). Elle a été séparé d'un chat dont elle était  proche, réservé, on l'a laissée....*  ::  *Mettez vous à sa place.... 
*
_Sortante de suite!_ 




*14a) mâle castré noir et blanc 4 ans sociable FIV +

15a) mâle noir 6 semaines mois sociable
16a) mâle 6 semaines brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable
 Sont ensemble
* ::  *Léger coryza mais ce sont des tout petits!*  :: 
* 
17a)* *femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* :: * URGENCE! Gros coryza, bcp de mal à la soigner!*  :: 
_Sortante dès demain!_ 
* 
18a) mâle 1 an gris tabby blanc un peu craintif

19a) mâle 1 an bleu un peu craintif

20a) femelle adulte*_ (âge ?)_ *noire un peu craintive

21a) mâle* _(âge ?) _ *adulte noir craintif

22a) mâle*_(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines
23a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * brun tabby 2 semaines
24a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines

Là, je pense qu'il y a une erreur au niveau de l'âge, encore que.......* *


25a)  femelle adulte bleue* _(âge ?) _ *un peu craintive

26a) mâle adulte brun tabby* _(âge ?) _ *un peu craintif

27a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc* _(âge ?)_ *un peu craintif

De 18 a à 27a les chats viennent du même endroit. Ils sont ensemble maintenant aussi.
Ils ont été trouvés enfermés dans un poulailler. Classe....*  :: 
*

28a) femelle 10 mois gris tabby timide / sociable
29a) mâle brun tabby 5 mois timide / sociable
Sont ensemble


30a) Lapin tête de lion femelle fauve / caramel adulte sociable*
Un topic sera créé sous peau dans les "lapins". 



************


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE VENDREDI 25 POUR LES NOUVEAUX**,*       MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL      REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.
*
*
*LA PLUS ANCIENNE DE LA LISTE:* *
*
* 4b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, FIV+, sociable
* ::  *TRES URGENT! GESTANTE!* *Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!** Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
_Oubli de la semaine 19, sortante de suite! 
_


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE:* *
*
*5b) Mâle, 6 ans, blanc, timidou mais sociable,* *testé FIV/FELV négatif*
* URGENT! Coryza et diarrhées! 
*_Sortant de suite!_ 

*6b) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu timide* 
(mais pas agressive du tout)
_Sortante de suite!_ 

*7b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, sociable*, *testée FIV/FELV négatif*
 ::  *TRES URGENT!* *Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!* *Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
_Sortante de suite!

_*8b) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby blanc,  un peu craintif
*_Sortante de suite!_ 

*9b) Réservé*

 :: *10b) Mâle, 2 ans, gris** tabby, sociable*  :: 
* TRES URGENT! Fracture bassin + luxation sacro-iliaque + suspicion de fracture pubienne!** 
Sous perfusion!!* **
_Sortant ce lundi 21!_


*NOUVEAUX:* *

*
*11b) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
* URGENT! Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!* 
_Sortant ce lundi 21!_

*12b) Femelle, 7 ans, noire, timidou mais sociable*
* URGENT! Début de coryza, suspicion de gestation! 
*_Un oubli de la semaine 20! Sortant de suite! 
_
*13b) Mâle castré, 4 ans brun tabby, poils mi-longs, timidou mais sociable*
* URGENT! Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus! 
*_Sortant ce lundi 21 !
_
*LES NOUVEAUX SONT TOUS SAUF LES BB ( POUR L INSTANT ) NOTES MALADES POUR LE MOMENT PAS PLUS DE DETAILS MAIS Y A URGENCE

**31b ) Femelle 1 an écaille sociable 

32b ) Femelle 6 mois / 2 ans ?? Tricolore sociable +++

33b ) Mâle 1 an blanc seal point timide

34b ) Mâle 10 mois blanc sociable +++

35b ) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable +++

36b ) Femelle 9 ans bleu sociable +++

37b ) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable +++

38b ) Mâle 1 an roux tabby et blanc sociable +++

39b ) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc sociable +++
40b ) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc sociable +++
Nous supposons qu'ils sont ensembles

41b ) Femelle 1 an noire sociable +++
Avec je pense ses 4 bb mais à vérifier par la suite
Pas d'âge 2 femelles + 2 mâles eux aussi sociables +++*

----------


## CARABAM

La 2A est reservée direct fourriere, mod à faire ds récap merci :Big Grin:

----------


## SarahC

::  *Nous pourrions sauver 3 chats si nous avions une FA de quarantaine sur la RP!*  :: 

Frais liés aux soins pris en charge par l'assoc, et départ à une date fixe, sans retard, je le garantis.

----------


## SarahC

::  Cause raisons professionnelles respectives, ni moi, ni Venise ne seront disponibles demain avant 17h30 pour moi (pause à midi, donc passage rapide) ni 19h30 pour elle. Bref, de l'aide est demandée, et vraiment à FOND pour demain, car à 40 et un lapin, on ne s'en sortira pas sans vous!!  ::

----------


## SarahC

*On sauve la 3!*  :: 


************************

*15 et 16 ont une piste si FA de courte courte durée en RP!*

*15a) mâle noir 6 semaines mois sociable
16a) mâle 6 semaines brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable*
_Sont ensemble_
 ::  *Léger coryza mais ce sont des tout petits!*  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*ATTENTION, IL Y EN A PLUS ENCORE!!! LA LISTE ÉTAIT INCOMPLÈTE!!!*  :: 


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 



*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE JEUDI 24 POUR LES NOUVEAUX*        MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL       REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.



*14a) mâle castré noir et blanc 4 ans sociable FIV +

*
* 
17a)* *femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* :: * URGENCE! Gros coryza, bcp de mal à la soigner!*  :: 
_Sortante dès demain!_ 
*

PAS DE PHOTO MALHEUREUSEMENT.....*

* 
18a) mâle 1 an gris tabby blanc un peu craintif

On suppose que c'est lui

**

19a) mâle 1 an bleu craintif/apeuré

Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, il a peur, et on le comprend! 

**

20a) femelle adulte*_ (âge ?)_ *noire un peu timide

21a) mâle* _(âge ?) _ *adulte noir un peu craintif

22a) mâle*_(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines
23a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * brun tabby 2 semaines
24a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines

Vous vous souvenez que ct un groupe? Les 20 et 21 et les petits sont ensemble:

**

Et il y en a donc bien une qui est la maman des petits, ou en tout cas maman de substitution, pas craintive!

**
**


25a)  femelle adulte bleue* _(âge ?) _ *un peu timide

**

26a) mâle adulte brun tabby* _(âge ?) _ *un peu craintif/trouillard

**

27a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc* _(âge ?)_ *un peu craintif

On hésite entre cette photo et celle du 18, c'est l'un ou l'autre, on peut redemander des précisions.

**

* ::  *De 18a à 27a les chats viennent du même endroit. Ils sont ensemble maintenant aussi.
Ils ont été trouvés enfermés dans un poulailler. Classe....*  ::  :: 
*

28a) femelle 10 mois gris tabby timidou mais sociable
29a) mâle brun tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable

Sont ensemble, et si on pouvait ne pas les séparer, ce serait bien pour elle et lui .... 

*
*

30a) Lapin tête de lion femelle fauve / caramel adulte sociable*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...1/#post1131250

*MERCI DE RÉPONDRE DIRECTEMENT SUR SON SUJET SI VOUS AVEZ DES PISTES POUR ELLE! 
*


************


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE VENDREDI 25 POUR LES NOUVEAUX**,*        MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL       REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.
*
*
*LA PLUS ANCIENNE DE LA LISTE:* *
*
* 4b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, FIV+, sociable
* ::  *TRES URGENT! GESTANTE!* *Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!** Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
_Oubli de la semaine 19, sortante de suite! 
_


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE:* *
*
*5b) Mâle, 6 ans, blanc, timidou mais sociable,* *testé FIV/FELV négatif*
* URGENT! Coryza et diarrhées! 
*_Sortant de suite!_ 

*6b) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu timide* 
(mais pas agressive du tout)
_Sortante de suite!_ 

*7b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, sociable*, *testée FIV/FELV négatif*
 ::  *TRES URGENT!* *Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!* *Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
_Sortante de suite!_ *

8b) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
*_Sortante de suite!_ 


 :: *10b) Mâle, 2 ans, b**run tabby, sociable*  :: 
* TRES URGENT! Fracture bassin + luxation sacro-iliaque + suspicion de fracture pubienne!** 
Sous perfusion!!* **
_Sortant ce lundi 21!_


*NOUVEAUX:* *

*
*11b) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
* URGENT! Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!* 
_Sortant ce lundi 21!_

*12b) Femelle, 7 ans, noire, timidou mais sociable*
* URGENT! Début de coryza, suspicion de gestation! 
*_Un oubli de la semaine 20! Sortant de suite! 
_
*13b) Mâle castré, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, timidou mais sociable*
* URGENT! Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus! 
*_Sortant ce lundi 21!_

*LES NOUVEAUX SONT TOUS SAUF LES BB (POUR L INSTANT) NOTES MALADES POUR LE MOMENT PAS PLUS DE DÉTAILS MAIS IL Y A URGENCE:

**31b) Femelle 1 an écaille sociable 

32b) Femelle 6 mois/2 ans* ??* tricolore sociable +++

33b) Mâle 1 an blanc seal point timide

34b) Mâle 10 mois blanc sociable +++

35b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable +++

36b) Femelle 9 ans bleu sociable +++

37b)  Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable +++

38b) Mâle 1 an roux tabby et blanc sociable +++

39b  Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc sociable +++
40b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc sociable +++
Nous supposons qu'ils sont ensemble

41b)  Femelle 1 an noire sociable +++
Avec à priori ses 4 bb mais à vérifier par la suite:
42a à 45a) 2 femelles + 2 mâles eux aussi sociables +++


LES DERNIERS AJOUTS DE LA NUIT: 


46b) Femelle 10 mois, brun tabby blanche, sociable ++

47b)* *Femelle, 1 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable ++*
*48b)* *Mâle, 1 mois, gris tabby blanv, sociable ++*
*Sont ensemble

49b) Mâle 10 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif

50b)* *Mâle roux tabby blanc, 1 an, un peu craintif*
*
51b)* *Bébé,* _âge?,_* femelle, noire, timide 
52b) Bébé,* _âge?,_*, femelle, noire et blanche, timide
53b) Bébé,* _âge?,_*, femelle, noire et blanche, timide
54b) Bébé,* _âge?,_*, mâle, noir et blanc, timide
55b) Bébé,* _âge?,_*, mâle, noir et blanc, timide**
**Sont ensemble*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

:: *OUI C'EST ÉNORME; MAIS ON A VU SOIT PAREIL SOIT PIRE AU FIL DES ANNÉES! ILS N'ONT QU'UNE VIE ET ON NE VA PAS LEUR EXPLIQUER QUE PARCE QU'ILS SONT TROP NOMBREUX ON LÂCHE PRISE!* ::  

Ils n'ont qu'une seule vie, comme nous, et on peut les sauver! Si si!! Simplement, ça commence par un, puis un autre, et le compte à rebours se lance, dans le bon sens!!

Et vous pouvez nous aider, déjà en suivant car peu de monde parmi les coordinateurs habituel sera présent demain, mais aussi en en parlant autour de vous!

Combien d'assocs de votre connaissance sont intervenues sur ces SOS? Combien les connaissent? 

Le bouche à oreille est souvent la meilleure arme, ou le meilleur vecteur de réussite, selon comment on se représente la chose!!!

Et enfin, les accueils, si vous hésitez encore, lancez vous, là c'est le moment ou jamais pour certains du lot!

Ils ne sont pas pires ou plus moches ou moins méritants que vos chats à vous, ce ne sont que des chats qui ont eu parfois un passé peu glorieux, parfois une belle vie et soudain, une rupture dans leur bonheur, et vraiment, si nous pensions que tout était fichu, nous ne posterions même pas, je ne me coucherais pas à 2h et des brouettes juste par masochisme!

Ensemble on fait des miracles, ok, prouvons le, et ne BAISSONS PAS LES BRAS, JAMAIS!!!!

On ne le fait pas malgré le boulot que cela représente, malgré nos vies privées qu'on aimerait occupées à autre chose, mais bon sang, ce sont des vies, et même si tous n'ont pas de photo, je pense qu'on peut tous s'imaginer ce qu'ils vivent, ressentent et surtout ESPÈRENT à travers leurs barreaux!!!

Une main tendue, la nôtre, après tous ces regards qui ont passé leur chemin en se disant "quelqu'un d'autre que moi s'en occupera!", mais NON!! Jamais!!! Alors si vous en croisez un un jour, ne changez pas de trottoir, cela lui évitera peut-être de finir sa vie ainsi!!! 

Allez, aidez nous, et surtout, AIDEZ LES!!!

----------


## Sév51

La bannière de la semaine...





```
[URL="http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/sem-21-sos-55-chat-s-tt-type-dt-blesses-malades-1-lapin-avt-24-25-05-idf-54387/page-2.html#post1131240"][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/946564banfrps02120120524.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## Tiffany52

SOSchatsNAC, il y a une erreur dans la numérotation : c'est écrit 42a à 45a, ça doit plutôt etre 42b à 45b  ::

----------


## sydney21

> Je peux réserver sous l'asso "Pattes éthiques" les petits 39b et 40b. Nous sommes sur Bordeaux. J'envoie les statuts et la déclaration en préf à midi (peux pas avant). Dites-moi si c'est ok pour vous, merci


Pas sûre que des petits de 4 semaines puissent voyager aussi loin. J'intègre la proposition dans le récap, à voir ensuite avec Soschatsnac pour suite à donner...

----------


## Mag87

Vous avez des chatons à mettre en FA ?? Je suis là au besoin

----------


## sydney21

> Vous avez des chatons à mettre en FA ?? Je suis là au besoin


Vous trouverez la liste ci-dessus.

----------


## sydney21

*pour toutes les personnes qui sont intervenues jusqu'ici pour faire une proposition, merci de supprimer vos messages et les remplacer par "edit" afin que la moderation fasse le menage et que le post reste clair

vos propositions sont prises en compte et integrees dans le recap*

----------


## sydney21

*assos, fa de transit, de quarantaine, moyenne ou longue durée, manifestez-vous !!!


n'attendons pas vendredi soir pour agir, plus les choses sont organisées tôt et mieux c'est !!!


si vous ne pouvez accueillir vous pouvez faire du covoiturage, du cotrainage, faire un don, chacun a un role à jouer pour sortir ces chats du couloir de la mort!!!*

----------


## SarahC

> DE 56b A 60b les rajouts


 ::  J'hésite entre  ::  nerveux,  ::  de consternation, et  :: .....

Pourraient-elles contacter toutes les assocs et refuges du coin, ces fourrières? Car si elles misent sur les rares contacts habituels, excusez du peu, ils vont "crever" dans l'indifférence quasi générale. Ne parlons même pas de ceux dont on lira "la pauvre", APRES, comme la gestante FIV sous perf et tant d'autres....

Je pensais que cela bougerait un peu, et je suis consternée de découvrir que non......  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je vais reprendre la liste, trop de confusions dû a des infos qui ne sont pas comme d'habitude. Faudra prendre en compte le dernier recap que je m'attele à faire sous peu.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*C'est cette liste qu'il faut prendre en compte, désolé mais indépendant de notre volonté.
*


 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 



*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE JEUDI 24 POUR LES NOUVEAUX*        MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL       REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.



*14a) mâle castré noir et blanc 4 ans sociable FIV +

*
* 
17a)* *femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* :: * URGENCE! Gros coryza, bcp de mal à la soigner!*  :: 
_Sortante dès demain!_ 
*

PAS DE PHOTO MALHEUREUSEMENT.....*

* 
18a) mâle 1 an gris tabby blanc un peu craintif

On suppose que c'est lui

**

19a) mâle 1 an bleu craintif/apeuré

Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, il a peur, et on le comprend! 

**

20a) femelle adulte*_ (âge ?)_ *noire un peu timide

21a) mâle* _(âge ?) _ *adulte noir un peu craintif

22a) mâle*_(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines
23a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * brun tabby 2 semaines
24a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines

Vous vous souvenez que ct un groupe? Les 20 et 21 et les petits sont ensemble:

**

Et il y en a donc bien une qui est la maman des petits, ou en tout cas maman de substitution, pas craintive!

**
**


25a)  femelle adulte bleue* _(âge ?) _ *un peu timide

**

26a) mâle adulte brun tabby* _(âge ?) _ *un peu craintif/trouillard

**

27a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc* _(âge ?)_ *un peu craintif

On hésite entre cette photo et celle du 18, c'est l'un ou l'autre, on peut redemander des précisions.

**

* ::  *De 18a à 27a les chats viennent du même endroit. Ils sont ensemble maintenant aussi.
Ils ont été trouvés enfermés dans un poulailler. Classe....*  ::  :: 
*

28a) femelle 10 mois gris tabby timidou mais sociable
29a) mâle brun tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable

Sont ensemble, et si on pouvait ne pas les séparer, ce serait bien pour elle et lui .... 

*
*

30a) Lapin tête de lion femelle fauve / caramel adulte sociable*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...1/#post1131250

*MERCI DE RÉPONDRE DIRECTEMENT SUR SON SUJET SI VOUS AVEZ DES PISTES POUR ELLE! 
*


************


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE VENDREDI 25 POUR LES NOUVEAUX**,*        MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL       REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.
*
*
*LA PLUS ANCIENNE DE LA LISTE:* *
*
* 4b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, FIV+, sociable
* ::  *TRES URGENT! NE VA PAS BIEN* *Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!** Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
*A MIS AU MONDE SES BB Nombre à confirmer mais minimum 3*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE:* *
*
*5b) Mâle, 6 ans, blanc, timidou mais sociable,* *testé FIV/FELV négatif*
* URGENT! Coryza et diarrhées! 
*_Sortant de suite!_ 

*6b) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu timide* 
(mais pas agressive du tout)
_Sortante de suite!_ 

*7b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, sociable*, *testée FIV/FELV négatif*
 ::  *TRES URGENT!* *Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!* *Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
_Sortante de suite!_ *

8b) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
*_Sortante de suite!_ 


 :: *10b) Mâle, 2 ans, b**run tabby, sociable*  :: 
* TRES URGENT! Fracture bassin + luxation sacro-iliaque + suspicion de fracture pubienne!** 
Sous perfusion!!* **
_Sortant ce lundi 21!_


*NOUVEAUX:* *

*
*11b) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable*
* URGENT! Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!* 
_Sortant ce lundi 21!_

*12b) Femelle, 7 ans, noire, timidou mais sociable*
* URGENT! Début de coryza, suspicion de gestation! 
*_Un oubli de la semaine 20! Sortant de suite! 
_
*13b) Mâle castré, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, timidou mais sociable*
* URGENT! Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus! 
*_Sortant ce lundi 21!_

*LES NOUVEAUX SONT TOUS SAUF LES BB (POUR L INSTANT) NOTES MALADES POUR LE MOMENT PAS PLUS DE DÉTAILS MAIS IL Y A URGENCE:

**31b) Femelle 1 an écaille sociable
A mis au monde 3 BB hier
Coryza et ne mange pas


32b) Femelle 6 mois/2 ans* ??* tricolore sociable +++

33b) Mâle 1 an blanc seal point timide

34b) Mâle 10 mois blanc sociable +++

35b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable +++

36b) Femelle 9 ans bleu sociable +++

37b)  Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable +++

38b) Mâle 1 an roux tabby et blanc sociable +++

39b  Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc sociable +++
40b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc sociable +++
ils sont ensemble et je ne sais pas si la maman est là.....à confirmer

41b)  Femelle 1 an noire sociable +++
Avec  ses 3 bb âge ? 2 noirs ( F + M ) et 1 brun tabby ( F ) 



LES DERNIERS AJOUTS DE LA NUIT: 


42b) Femelle 10 mois, brun tabby blanche, sociable ++
La maman donc avec ses 2 bb
**Femelle, 1 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable ++*
*Mâle, 1 mois, gris tabby blanv, sociable ++*
*Sont ensemble*

*43b) Mâle 10 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif*
*44b)* *Mâle roux tabby blanc, 1 an, un peu craintif
Sont ensemble*
*
45b)** Femelle âge ? noire Un peu craintive ( elle a peur pour ses bb )
**Avec ses 5 bb âge ? tous noir et blanc 3 femelles + 2 mâles
**Sont ensemble

46b) Mâle âge ? Noir, un peu craintif




*


 ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Sév51

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:
**
Morphée777 : 20  sans reçu
mirabelle 94 : 20  pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu 
mirabelle 94 : 30  pour les chatons 28a et 29a avec ou sans reçu
Alexiel-chan : 10  avec ou sans reçu
TROCA : 50  avec reçu
bbpo : 20  avec reçu
invite 17 : 25  pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu 
Faraday : 10  sans recu
TanjaK: 20 avec reçu
**Sév51 : 25 avec reçu
**Coxigrue : 20 avec reçu*
*Lexiekiwi : 20 sans reçu*

*TOTAL: 270 


AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Mirabelle94 : stérilisation au tarif association pour la 3a (avec ou sans reçu)*( à moins qu'elle soit déjà stérilisée ???)

*Partenaire77* :* un bon de stérilisation ou castration chez son vétérinaire dans le 93*

*Sab* : Je propose de parrainer un chat à hauteur de 30 euros par mois jusqu'à fin décembre (ensuite si je peux je continuerai, mais pour l'instant je préfère m'engager jusque là), pour un chat qui n'est pas encore réservé, et de préférence un adulte (je pense que les petits trouvent des solutions plus facilement). 


*QUI SUIT ???

VU LA LONGUEUR DE LA LISTE DES DONS VONT ETRE NECESSAIRES POUR AIDER A SORTIR LES CHATS...


*

----------


## banzai

*LA PLUS ANCIENNE DE LA LISTE:* 

*4b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, FIV+, sociable
* ::  *TRES URGENT! NE VA PAS BIEN* *Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!** Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
*A MIS AU MONDE SES BB Nombre à confirmer mais minimum 3*
qui la sort ??

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

edit

----------


## pouetpouet

j'attends confirmation, mais mon mari risque de faire meaux (77)-henin beaumont(62) samedi matin.
Biz

----------


## sydney21

> Le covoit est trouvé pour le 1a pour le 28.
> j'aurai besoin d'une fa transit de sa sortie fourrière (probablement samedi) à lundi 28 (date de son covoiturage), qui peut aider ?


Voir avec ces personnes :

*Quarantaine/transit
**- fina*_*flora (91)* : FA transit
*- Alicelovespets (75)* : FA transit
*- Gaston (91)* : FA quarantaine

----------


## fina_flora

> Le covoit est trouvé pour le 1a pour le 28.
> j'aurai besoin d'une fa transit de sa sortie fourrière (probablement samedi) à lundi 28 (date de son covoiturage), qui peut aider ?


mp envoyé

----------


## siam4ever

Gaston mp s'il te plait

----------


## Doudoudegenève

> *UNE LISTE DE 46 CHATS EN URGENCE DONT DES ANCIENS, DES URGENCES VITALES, DES BEBES SEULS, DES MAMANS...
> 
> ON A BESOIN 
> D ASSO, 
> DE FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée et longue durée) 
> DE DONS, 
> DE COVOITUREURS
> 
> SI RIEN NE SE PASSE, ILS VONT TOUS MOURIR
> ...



Essayez de diffuser sur le forum de AideAnimaux, il y a bcp de monde .http://www.aideanimaux.com/accueil-forum,
On ne sait jamais.

----------


## sydney21

*Eh bien à ce rythme là on n'est pas prêts de vider les lieux...*
*
Nous sommes déjà mercredi soir et il y a une cinquantaine de chats qui risquent leur vies, personne pour faire une proposition ? 

FA quarantaine, moyenne ou longue durée, associations, donateurs, manifestez-vous !!!
*

----------


## mirabelle94

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:
**
Morphée777 : 20 € sans reçu
mirabelle 94 : 20 € pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu 
mirabelle 94 : 30 € pour les chatons 28a et 29a avec ou sans reçu
mirabelle94 :30 € pour les mamans 4b, 31b, 41b * *avec ou sans reçu**
Alexiel-chan : 10 € avec ou sans reçu
TROCA : 50 € avec reçu
bbpo : 20 € avec reçu
invite 17 : 25 € pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu 
Faraday : 10 € sans recu
TanjaK: 20€ avec reçu
**Sév51 : 25€ avec reçu
**Coxigrue : 20€ avec reçu*
*Lexiekiwi : 20€ sans reçu*

*TOTAL: 300 €


AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Mirabelle94 : stérilisation au tarif association pour la 3a (avec ou sans reçu)*( à moins qu'elle soit déjà stérilisée ???)

*Partenaire77* :* un bon de stérilisation ou castration chez son vétérinaire dans le 93*

*Sab* : Je propose de parrainer un chat à hauteur de 30  euros par mois jusqu'à fin décembre (ensuite si je peux je continuerai,  mais pour l'instant je préfère m'engager jusque là), pour un chat qui  n'est pas encore réservé, et de préférence un adulte (je pense que les  petits trouvent des solutions plus facilement). 


*QUI SUIT ???

VU LA LONGUEUR DE LA LISTE DES DONS VONT ETRE NECESSAIRES POUR AIDER A SORTIR LES CHATS...


*

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Je rajoute 10 à ma promesse de dons.

*RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS:**Morphée777 : 20  sans reçu
mirabelle 94 : 20  pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu 
mirabelle 94 : 30  pour les chatons 28a et 29a avec ou sans reçu
mirabelle94 :30  pour les mamans 4b, 31b, 41b * *avec ou sans reçu**
Alexiel-chan : 20  avec ou sans reçu
TROCA : 50  avec reçu
bbpo : 20  avec reçu
invite 17 : 25  pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu 
Faraday : 10  sans recu
TanjaK: 20 avec reçu
**Sév51 : 25 avec reçu
**Coxigrue : 20 avec reçu*
*Lexiekiwi : 20 sans reçu*

*TOTAL: 310 


AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Mirabelle94 : stérilisation au tarif association pour la 3a (avec ou sans reçu)*( à moins qu'elle soit déjà stérilisée ???)

*Partenaire77* :* un bon de stérilisation ou castration chez son vétérinaire dans le 93*

*Sab* : Je propose de parrainer un chat à hauteur de 30  euros par mois jusqu'à fin décembre (ensuite si je peux je continuerai,  mais pour l'instant je préfère m'engager jusque là), pour un chat qui  n'est pas encore réservé, et de préférence un adulte (je pense que les  petits trouvent des solutions plus facilement). 


*QUI SUIT ???

VU LA LONGUEUR DE LA LISTE DES DONS VONT ETRE NECESSAIRES POUR AIDER A SORTIR LES CHATS...


*

----------


## Marvella

*Au vu du nombre de chats MP de masse envoyé en plus aux départements 27, 28, 45, 60 et 92.*

----------


## SarahC

:: *Une quarantaine c une quinzaine de jours, avec ça on peut sauver des vies!*  :: 

Je sais qu'ils sont nombreux, mais c'est précisément LA qu'on a besoin de vous, car 
*
- si personne ne dit qu'il a des FA longue durée, mais pas de FA courte durée

- si une FA courte durée n'a pas d'assoc et ne se manifeste pas

- si des co-voitureurs potentiels peuvent faire des trajets, y compris au-delà de la RP, largement au-delà

- si on peut sauver un malade, qu'une assoc le peut, mais manque un peu de dons pour se faire

- si vous avez dans votre réseau, RP ou au-delà des contacts assocs et refuges et ne demandez pas, pensant qu'ils sont pleins
*
*On n'arrivera à rien!!!!* 

L'expression de l'opportunité décante parfois des choses, mais si personne ne dit rien, et pense encore qu'on a un chapeau magique et qu'ils vont tous être sauvés, ou si, à l'inverse, on se dit que c'est "de trop", effectivement ils ne passeront pas tous la semaine, ça c'est clair et net, la fourrière n'est pas un refuge!!

Et même s'ils ne se jettent pas sur les chats pour les euthanasier "par plaisir", à un moment donné ils ne pourront pas pousser les murs, c'est "normal", car derrière il y a d'autres entrées!

Alors de grâce, si vous pouvez aider, DITES LE!!!

On ne sauvera jamais 60 chats d'un coup, mais par contre, "vider", "faire de la place", "créer du mouvement", là, oui, ça a du sens!

On me proposait cet AM une place pour la maman FIV+ en quarantaine, un mois, sur le 94!!

On me parlait cet AM de co-voiturage samedi de l'endroit B, avec X boites prévues pour sorties!

Mais si on ne fait pas "se rencontrer" les possibilités, d'autant que nous sommes BIEN TROP PEU à coordonner et organiser, c'est fichu, et je me refuse de jeter l'éponge de suite!

Tant qu'il y a de la vie.... Vous connaissez?

Que pouvez vous faire pour nous aider ou comment vous aider à les aider? Je ne sais pas, proposez toujours, on vous dira si ça peut donner un coup de pouce!!

----------


## SarahC

*39b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc sociable +++ ?*
*40b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc sociable +++ ?*

On a une 2ème piste pour eux, SI ET ENCORE UNE FOIS SI on a une quarantaine, genre 15 jours, on peut là encore les sauver, car le hic est que l'on se doit de tabler sur des co-voit, qui, si on ne les trouve pas, feront que l'on privilégiera X ou Y piste, car on doit les sauver dans tous les cas!

----------


## hln

j'aimerai savoir ou ça en est pour les 2 chatons 15 a et 16 a !! si pour qlq jours je pourrais les mettres dans ma chambre , si vous êtes pris a la gorge , pour d'autres grands chats c serai bien plus compliqué a gerer , avec les miens 3 gros chats ! et un chien agé en appart 4 personnes adultes !! si je peux aider 
Cordialement

----------


## kynh

si une asso peut me chapeauter, je peux prendre le *Mâle, 2 ans, b**run tabby, sociable
 TRES URGENT! Fracture bassin + luxation sacro-iliaque + suspicion de fracture pubienne! 
Sous perfusion!!   en soin*

----------


## kynh

je viens de la mp

----------


## valou33

Je vois que les petits 39b et 40 b sont dans "piste asso" et qu'ils ont du coryza à présent. Vont-ils être réservés pour mon asso, merci ? Je dois organiser un covoit mais j'ai besoin de savoir si c'est ok pour qu'ils descendent sur Bordeaux... Sinon, est-il possible qu'une personne les fasse sortir jusqu'à ce que je trouve le covoit ? Merci. Ils sont bien petits, le coryza ne doit pas trainer...

----------


## floriane_triskell

j'ajoute un don de 30  avec reçu

----------


## Lya

Proposition covoiturage :
Bussy st Georges 77 - Cabourg 14
Départ vendredi 25 le soir

----------


## TROCA

> Proposition covoiturage :
> Bussy st Georges 77 - Cabourg 14
> Départ vendredi 25 le soir


Lien Doodle envoyé en MP

----------


## sydney21

> j'aimerai savoir ou ça en est pour les 2 chatons 15 a et 16 a !! si pour qlq jours je pourrais les mettres dans ma chambre , si vous êtes pris a la gorge , pour d'autres grands chats c serai bien plus compliqué a gerer , avec les miens 3 gros chats ! et un chien agé en appart 4 personnes adultes !! si je peux aider 
> Cordialement


les 15a et 16a ont un covoit dimanche soir pour rejoindre leur FA. Par contre il faudra un transit de samedi à dimanche à priori.

----------


## SarahC

> Je vois que les petits 39b et 40 b sont dans "piste asso" et qu'ils ont du coryza à présent. Vont-ils être réservés pour mon asso, merci ? Je dois organiser un covoit mais j'ai besoin de savoir si c'est ok pour qu'ils descendent sur Bordeaux... Sinon, est-il possible qu'une personne les fasse sortir jusqu'à ce que je trouve le covoit ? Merci. Ils sont bien petits, le coryza ne doit pas trainer...


http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...87/page-3.html
Page précédente, vous êtes dans le récap + mail envoyé ce matin

----------


## SarahC

Qui parmi vous a tenté de contacté des assoc?

Qui, sur toute la RP a des WC à dispo ou une PIECE?

Je me déconnecte car d'une, je travaille, de deux je pense que là, perso, je vais stopper. 

On ne peut tourner à deux ou 3, et si personne n'a une chiotte de dispo, sur toute la RP, je pense que c'est soit la pénurie du logement, soit qu'on se dit que non, soit qu'on ne peut pas, mais arrêtez, il RESTE des FA de quarantaines, des pièces, etc. 

Je ne parle pas ENCORE UNE FOIS des gens qui ne peuvent pas, mais vous qui pouvez et lisez, ASSOC et FA, pourquoi ne pas vous lancer?

On vous a encore dit comme le disait X par MP il y a qq mois que ces SOS là n'étaient pas réels, que SarahC sortait son chapeau magique, et qu'elle "mentait", car ils ne mourraient pas? 

On attend les morts alors, pour déconner et voir "si"?

Bon, je reviens à midi, d'ici là.... ESPERONS ENCORE....

----------


## SarahC

> *CHATS RESERVES
> *
> - *Flokelo* : *1a) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc un peu craintif 
> **(FA Stairway en recherche d un covoiturage)*


La résa a été faite car ils se sont emmêlé les pinceaux l'autre jour visiblement.
Il sort chez qui? Comment?

----------


## SarahC

*Je répète, parmi les personnes qui ne veulent pas voir ces chats mourir, qui a tenté de contacter une assoc cette semaine? Une asso de RP, une assoc à qui vous faites des dons, que vous aidez par bénévolat, etc. 

Je rassure, tout le monde vous dira non, mais il faut tjs rappeler pour tenter le passage au oui.

Si nous pensions que ct fichu, nous n'aurions jamais rien tenté.

Et un NON ne vous tuera pas, eux par contre, OUI. 

Il nous faut de l'aide, notre réseau est saturé. Sans vous, ils sont foutus!

Nous, nous n'avons plus aucune piste à exploiter, il reste donc votre aide.* *
*

----------


## sydney21

> *Je répète, parmi les personnes qui ne veulent pas voir ces chats mourir, qui a tenté de contacter une assoc cette semaine? Une asso de RP, une assoc à qui vous faites des dons, que vous aidez par bénévolat, etc. 
> *


Moi  :: 

*Pour les personnes qui suivent régulièrement les sos merci de ne pas penser que les assos qui sortent régulièrement des chats pourront toujours répondre présentes, arrivé à un moment on est au complet nous aussi donc il faut du sang neuf pour nous aider on ne peut pas compter toujours sur les mêmes personnes.
Merci
*

----------


## kynh

je me suis proposée en fa pour le 10b si une asso peut me couvrir. J'aimerais juste savoir si c'est envisageable ou non car ca n'a pas été mis dans le recap. Merci

----------


## siam4ever

je cherche toujours une FA pour qqs jours sur la rp pour le 33b ns avons la personne pour le recuperer à Paris samedi et la FA mais ns n'avons pas de FAQ sur la rp pour 3 ou 4 jours, ensuite une FAQ de chez nous pourra le prendre (moi !)

----------


## kynh

Je l'ai mp mais je n'ai pas eu de réponse

----------


## kynh

Non effectivement je n'avais pas reçut le formulaire merci!
je vous le renvoi dessuite

----------


## kynh

Formulaire renvoyé!

----------


## kynh

> *merci d'éditer vos propositions une fois qu'elles sont intégrées dans le récap
> 
> (si vous voulez ajouter des infos dans le récap merci de faire "répondre en citant" sinon tout se décale à droite et il faut refaire la mise en page à chaque fois)
> 
> 
> proposition fa* *=> besoin d'une asso*
> 
> *quarantaine/transit
> **- fina*_*flora (91)* : fa transit
> ...

----------


## valou33

Est-ce parmi les FA de transit et/ou de quarantaine, quelqu'un pourrait accueillir les petits 39b et 40b ? merci

----------


## Gaston

Volou33, 
J'ai une petite cage que je garde pour des chatons, ce serait pour combien de temps????

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*UNE LISTE D'UNE CINQUANTAINE DE CHATS EN URGENCE DONT DES ANCIENS, DES URGENCES VITALES, DES BEBES SEULS, DES MAMANS, ...ET SEULEMENT 8  RÉSERVÉS

ON A BESOIN 
D ASSO, 
DE FA (de transit, de quarantaine, à durée déterminée et longue durée) 
DE DONS, 
DE COVOITUREURS

SI RIEN NE SE PASSE, ILS VONT TOUS MOURIR
VOUS ETES LEUR SEUL ESPOIR, MANIFESTEZ VOUS

Merci à chacun d editer ses messages pris en consideration pour une meilleure lisibilité*

----------


## sydney21

> @sydney, je prends 1A à la fourrière et je fais le transit
> n'ayant qu'une pièce de quarantaine, je peux au besoin faire transit pour autre chat de l'endroit A


transit jusqu'au 28 donc ? (si ma mémoire est bonne)

----------


## valou33

> Volou33, 
> J'ai une petite cage que je garde pour des chatons, ce serait pour combien de temps????


Gaston, ce serait le temps de trouver le covoit pour Bordeaux.... et je ne sais pas quand ils peuvent sortir... Tu pourrais les isoler car ils ont un coryza, semble-t-il ? merci à toi

----------


## sydney21

Si je trouve une FA quarantaine sérieuse et pas trop loin de chez moi et de mes vétos je peux prendre ce minou :

*34b) Mâle 10 mois blanc sociable +++
** Coryza 
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci aux donateurs *

RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

**Morphée777 : 20 € sans reçu
mirabelle 94 : 20 € pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu 
mirabelle 94 : 30 € pour les chatons 28a et 29a avec ou sans reçu
mirabelle94 :30 € pour les mamans 4b, 31b, 41b* *avec ou sans reçu**
Alexiel-chan : 20 € avec ou sans reçu
TROCA : 50 € avec reçu
bbpo : 20 € avec reçu
invite 17 : 25 € pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu 
Faraday : 10 € sans recu
TanjaK: 20 € avec reçu
**Sév51 : 25 € avec reçu
**Coxigrue : 20 € avec reçu*
*Lexiekiwi : 20 € sans reçu
Elvizir : 20 € sans reçu*
*Manitian : 20 € avec reçu*
*floriane_triskell* *30 €* *avec reçu
**Charoline :* *30 €** avec reçu
**Saga :* *10 €* *sans reçu*
*

TOTAL: 420 €


AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Mirabelle94 : stérilisation au tarif association pour la 3a (avec ou sans reçu)*(à moins qu'elle soit déjà stérilisée ???)

*Partenaire77* :* un bon de stérilisation ou castration chez son vétérinaire dans le 93*

*Sab* : Je propose de parrainer un chat à hauteur de 30 euros par mois jusqu'à fin décembre (ensuite si je peux je continuerai, mais pour l'instant je préfère m'engager jusque là), pour un chat qui n'est pas encore réservé, et de préférence un adulte (je pense que les petits trouvent des solutions plus facilement). 


*QUI SUIT ???

VU LA LONGUEUR DE LA LISTE DES DONS VONT ETRE NECESSAIRES POUR AIDER A SORTIR LES CHATS...


*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Gaston, ce serait le temps de trouver le covoit pour Bordeaux.... et je ne sais pas quand ils peuvent sortir... Tu pourrais les isoler car ils ont un coryza, semble-t-il ? merci à toi


Ils sortent à compter de vendredi. Mais on fera un tir groupé.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Je suis totalement larguée, j'ai une assoc qui a pris contact av nous par mail, et une FA, et une autre FA.

L'une des FA a été contactée, ça c ok, pour le reste, je suis noyée, je ne peux pas tout faire, j'en suis navrée, mais je ne peux pas appeler, être sur le net, etc, avant 22h, car ne peux pas tt faire en même temps. 

Désolée, mais je fais au mieux, j'attends le retour de Venise, qui est elle même affairée av elle aussi des chats pour l'heure.

----------


## babe78

Suite aux différents contacts nous allons prendre en charge 3 chats qui partiront en fa chez alexielchan, lya et une 3ème fa qui s'est proposé dans le 77
nous pourrons préciser quel chat demain matin après avoir appelé la fourrière pour avoir quelques informations mais ce seront des loulous adultes sociables et pas trop malades de la fourrière b

Nous avons éventuellement une autre possibilité pour sortir 5 adultes que je vous expose, je ne sais pas si c'est gérable mais ca ne coûte rien d'en parler et si l'idée ne plait pas, on oublie. 
Je peux réserver le plus grand box de pension chats pour les loulous de fourrière si des donateurs payent l'équivalent de la pension d'un chat en longue durée c'est à dire 150 euros par mois. Pour expliquer, pour le prix d'un loulou en longue durée le box est "loué" aux chats de fourrière : les chats y viendront en sortie de fourrière et partiront en fa longue durée dès que des places se libèrent en post quarantaine et ainsi d'autres loulous prendront leur place. Ainsi si on sort 5 chats par exemple cette semaine, cela équivaut à 30 euros par loulous sur 1 mois et nous aurons surement des places qui se libéreront dans le mois et seront automatiquement réaffectées aux chats de ces fourrières.
je suis obligée de demander une participation minimum car du coup, le box ne pourra pas accueillir les chats en pension normal qui payent 10 euros par jour et donc en période de vacances scolaires cela fait un gros manque à gagner mais c'est justement dans ces périodes et l'été principalement que les loulous en ont le plus besoin.

Pour mettre en place cette proposition, il faudrait des engagements de "parrains" de 10,20, 30 euros pour un montant total de 150 euros par mois sachant que les reglements seront fait directement à la pension donc pas de reçus possible.

j'attends vos avis, sinon je supprimerais cette proposition sans être vexée du tout j'essaye juste de voir comment faire car nous manquons toujours de fa de quarantaine pour pouvoir sortir plus de loulous

----------


## chatperlipopette

> pouvez vous nous confirmer svp que les résa des deux siam (Siam4ever) à savoir le 33 de l'endroit B et le 61 de l'endroit A ont bien été faites et qu'ils sont tous les deux sortant samedi ? Merci beaucoup.


Ils sont ôtés de la liste donc résa confirmée. Pour les sorties oui sortants dès samedi.

----------


## SarahC

> Nous avons éventuellement une autre possibilité pour *sortir 5 adultes* que je vous expose, je ne sais pas si c'est gérable mais ca ne coûte rien d'en parler et si l'idée ne plait pas, on oublie. 
> *Je peux réserver le plus grand box de pension chats pour les loulous de fourrière si des donateurs payent l'équivalent de la pension d'un chat en longue durée c'est à dire 150 euros par mois.* Pour expliquer, pour le prix d'un loulou en longue durée le box est "loué" aux chats de fourrière : les chats y viendront en sortie de fourrière et partiront en fa longue durée dès que des places se libèrent en post quarantaine et ainsi d'autres loulous prendront leur place. Ainsi si on sort 5 chats par exemple cette semaine, cela équivaut à 30 euros par loulous sur 1 mois et nous aurons surement des places qui se libéreront dans le mois et seront automatiquement réaffectées aux chats de ces fourrières.
> je suis obligée de demander une participation minimum car du coup, le box ne pourra pas accueillir les chats en pension normal qui payent 10 euros par jour et donc en période de vacances scolaires cela fait un gros manque à gagner mais c'est justement dans ces périodes et l'été principalement que les loulous en ont le plus besoin.
> 
> *Pour mettre en place cette proposition, il faudrait des engagements de "parrains" de 10,20, 30 euros pour un montant total de 150 euros par mois sachant que les règlements seront fait directement à la pension donc pas de reçus possible*.


Je remets cela de façon saillante, car peut en sauver plus!

----------


## SarahC

> Babe78 : peut être créer un post ici car effectivement cela demande réflexions, ainsi que des avis partagés qu'on ne peut exposer ici mais c'est un bon débat.


Je ne sais pas si elle pourra se reconnecter encore ce soir, et je sais qu'il faudrait un transport, je ne sais pas si elle repassera, ou si elle l'a dit, mais je crois que si jouable, ça serait l'occasion entre maintenant et jamais, et transport à prévoir en Normandie.

----------


## SarahC

Un assoc du 14 pourrait prendre la maman FIV, mais a besoin de fonds car jeune, elle interviendra peut être ici.

La chose est qu'on peut difficilement gérer les propositions si elles  arrivent toutes le jeudi après 21h30 car ingérable à une ou deux  personnes, car on contacte tjs les gens par tél. Je serai dispo jusqu'à  2h du matin, mais personne ne le sera je pense.

Et demain les résa doivent être faites, à partir de la semaine pro, il  faut un staff supplémentaire, pour appels, etc, des personnes ayant  l'habitude. 

Là, c dommage de se dire qu'on ne va pas aboutir faute de personnes  dispo, mais je ne suis pas magicienne, et je ne peux pas tout faire, et  mes contacts non plus.

Idéalement il faudrait au moins 5 ou 6 personnes qui se dispatchent tout.

Et du renfort en été, qd tt le monde sera en vacances, je ne serai plus  la seule à ne pas l'être, c trop et depuis trop longtemps.

Je pose une question posée cet AM, est ce que qqn a tenté de contacter des associations?

----------


## SarahC

Je précise à qui pense que je ne fais rien de mes journées que mon réveil sonne à 7h, donc si je reste là jusqu'à 2h ds l'absolu, c pas du tout pour le fun.

Donc à partir de la semaine prochaine, il faut de l'aide pour tout, et sinon, je stoppe, ce n'est pas du tout du chantage, mais là j'ai encore un mois de retard de dons, car le WE je ne fais rien du tout en PA, RIEN. Et on me balance des SOS à tord et à travers en plus de cela.

Je ne chouine pas, je ne veux plus continuer ainsi, et le relais que je compte laisser depuis un moment est clairement proche, remplaçants ou coups de pouce, ou non, je lance l'appel pour ces pauvres chats, pas pour moi, mais là, on a besoin d'aide.

Je ne suis pas de la RP, comme 70% des intervenants, et j'en ai assez, de laisser ma vie privée en pâtir, et je ne supporte plus de voir des listes de morts depuis des années.

Voilà, c'est dit et redit, je n'ai pas eu le temps d'appeler les gens, pas tous, car il est 22h passées, et que je ne peux pas appeler des personnes que je ne connais pas, ou qui se lève, visiblement comme moi, à la même heure. 

Sur ce....

----------


## CARABAM

Par rapport à la proposition de BABE 78 est il possible de donner 30e par mois pour une minette choisie et verser cette somme le temps qu'elle soit ds le box. Dc si cela est possible je souhaiterais m'engager à verser 30E pour la minette 25A à la pension directement et ce pendant deux mois ( je pense que le délai est raisonable pour une prise en charge par une fald)

----------


## oualie13

C'est moi qui me suis manifestée pour la maman FIV

La situation est la suivante:

j'ai:
- une pièce pour accueil
- un homme en arrêt (pied cassé) donc possibilité de biberonner pour soulager la maman

je n'ai pas:
- fonds pour les soins de la maman + stérilisation future + mise en règle des chatons
- possibilités d'adoption (maman et même chatons) correcte (région difficile... des chatons tués à la pelle dans des conditions atroces, j'ai beaucoup de mal à faire adopter)

de plus, j'ai un chat peu sociable qui se bat facilement donc non compatible avec le FIV (dans l'éventualité de garder la maman ensuite --> pas envisageable)

J'ai besoin de:
- *dons* (*indispensable*s, les soins risquent de couter TRES cher)
- dans l'idéal: une FA pour prendre la suite dans une asso avec beaucoup de visibilité pour adoption chatons + maman

Actuellement l'urgence est de la sortir, j'ai cru comprendre qu'un covoit serait possible demain.

Les organisateurs du sauvetage ont mon numéro et les statuts de l'asso: je pars me coucher et je suis joignable par tel (ou sms si je ne peux pas répondre au travail) à partir de 6h15 demain matin. Je finis le travail vers 12h

Je ne m
e reconnecte pas avant demain soirMerci à tous

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Par rapport à la proposition de BABE 78 est il possible de donner 30e par mois pour une minette choisie et verser cette somme le temps qu'elle soit ds le box. Dc si cela est possible je souhaiterais m'engager à verser 30E pour la minette 24A à la pension directement et ce pendant deux mois ( je pense que le délai est raisonable pour une prise en charge par une fald)


Babe78 a laisse son mail en bas de page. Je pense qu'il faudrait la contacter par ce bais.

----------


## Lusiole

La proposition de Babe me semble intéressante. Je suis prête à participer !
Pour la maman d'Oualie13, je propose 10 euros pour commencer.

----------


## SarahC

> Je suis encore novice et n'ai, par conséquent, pas de contacts et pas l'habitude, mais je suis pleine de bonne volonté et prête à aider et m'impliquer sur du long terme, si vous pensez que certaines taches "administratives" peuvent m'être déléguées, et par conséquent soulager le groupe.


Oui oui, car il est clair que nous n'avons pas tous la même expérience et pas les mêmes dispo.
Je mets mes idées à plat ce WE. 

Là ça doit changer, et je pense que 3 ans à porter cela, les SOS sont associés à SarahC, il y a encore des gens qui doivent raisonner en copinages ou pas copinages, dc ma présence nuit, aussi, je pense, même si elle aide.

Dc plus je disparais, mieux ce sera. Aussi. 

Je vais lister rapido ce dont on a besoin, rapido, hein, et mettrai ça en ligne plus tard, ou par MP, ou mail, car là, c'est HS.  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci aux donateurs *

RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

**Morphée777 : 20  sans reçu
mirabelle 94 : 20  pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu 
mirabelle 94 : 30  pour les chatons 28a et 29aavec ou sans reçu
mirabelle94 :30  pour les mamans 4b, 31b, 41b**avec ou sans reçu**
Alexiel-chan : 20  avec ou sans reçu
TROCA : 50  avec reçu
bbpo : 20  avec reçu
invite 17 : 25  pour le 10bavec ou sans reçu 
Faraday : 10  sans recu
TanjaK: 20  avec reçu
**Sév51 : 25  avec reçu
**Coxigrue : 20  avec reçu*
*Lexiekiwi : 20  sans reçu
Elvizir : 20  sans reçu*
*Manitian : 20  avec reçu*
*floriane_triskell* *30 * *avec reçu
**Charoline :* *30 ** avec reçu
**Saga :* *10 * *sans reçu
**Lusiole :**10 * *pour la 4b* *avec ou* * sans reçu ?*
*

TOTAL: 430 


AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Mirabelle94 : stérilisation au tarif association pour la 3a (avec ou sans reçu)*(à moins qu'elle soit déjà stérilisée ???)

*Partenaire77* :* un bon de stérilisation ou castration chez son vétérinaire dans le 93*

*Sab* : Je propose de parrainer un chat à hauteur de 30 euros par mois jusqu'à fin décembre (ensuite si je peux je continuerai, mais pour l'instant je préfère m'engager jusque là), pour un chat qui n'est pas encore réservé, et de préférence un adulte (je pense que les petits trouvent des solutions plus facilement). 


*QUI SUIT ???

VU LA LONGUEUR DE LA LISTE DES DONS VONT ETRE NECESSAIRES POUR AIDER A SORTIR LES CHATS...


*

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 



*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE JEUDI 24 POUR LES NOUVEAUX*          MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL         REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A  TEMPS.



*14a) mâle castré noir et blanc 4 ans sociable FIV +

*
* 
17a)* *femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* ::  *URGENCE! Gros coryza, bcp de mal à la soigner!*  :: 
 _Sortante de suite!_ 
*

PAS DE PHOTO MALHEUREUSEMENT.....*

* 
18a) mâle 1 an gris tabby blanc un peu craintif

On suppose que c'est lui

**

19a) mâle 1 an bleu craintif/apeuré

Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, il a peur, et on le comprend! 

**

20a) femelle adulte*_ (âge ?)_ *noire un peu timide

21a) mâle* _(âge ?) _ *adulte noir un peu craintif

22a) mâle*_(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines
23a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * brun tabby 2 semaines
24a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines

Vous vous souvenez que ct un groupe? Les 20 et 21 et les petits sont ensemble:

**

Et il y en a donc bien une qui est la maman des petits, ou en tout cas maman de substitution, pas craintive!

**
**


25a)  femelle adulte bleue* _(âge ?) _ *un peu timide

**

26a) mâle adulte brun tabby* _(âge ?) _ *un peu craintif/trouillard

**

27a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc* _(âge ?)_ *un peu craintif

On hésite entre cette photo et celle du 18, c'est l'un ou l'autre, on peut redemander des précisions.

**

* ::  *De 18a à 27a les chats viennent du même endroit. Ils sont ensemble maintenant aussi.
Ils ont été trouvés enfermés dans un poulailler. Classe....*  ::  :: 

*
30a) Lapin tête de lion femelle fauve / caramel adulte sociable*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...1/#post1131250

*MERCI DE RÉPONDRE DIRECTEMENT SUR SON SUJET SI VOUS AVEZ DES PISTES POUR ELLE!* 





************


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE VENDREDI 25 POUR LES NOUVEAUX**,*          MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL         REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A  TEMPS.
*
*
*LA PLUS ANCIENNE DE LA LISTE: 
*
* 4b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, FIV+, sociable
* :: *TRES URGENT! NE VA PAS BIEN* *Coryza anorexique, ne mange plus!** Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
*A MIS AU MONDE SES BB Nombre à confirmer mais minimum 3*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 
*
*5b) Mâle, 6 ans, blanc, un peu craintif,* *testé FIV/FELV négatif*
* URGENT! Coryza et diarrhées! 
*_Sortant de suite!_ 

*6b) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu timide* 
(mais pas agressive du tout)
_Sortante de suite!_ 

*7b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, sociable*, *testée FIV/FELV négatif*
 ::  *TRES URGENT!* *Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!* *Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
_Sortante de suite!_ *

8b) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
*_Sortante de suite!_ 


*10b) Mâle, 2 ans, gris** tabby, sociable* 
 ::  *TRES URGENT! Fracture bassin + luxation sacro-iliaque + suspicion de fracture pubienne!** 
Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
_Sortant ce lundi 21!_


*NOUVEAUX: 

*
*11b) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable FIV/FELV négatif*
* URGENT! Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!* 
_Sortant ce lundi 21!_

*12b) Femelle, 5 ans, noire,  sociable*
* URGENT! Début de coryza, suspicion de gestation! 
*_Un oubli de la semaine 20! Sortant de suite! 
_
*13b) Mâle castré, 4 ans brun tabby, poils mi-longs, un peu craintif FIV/FELV négatif
** URGENT! Coryza + Ulcères  et anorexique, ne mange plus MIS SOUS SONDE ! 
*_Sortant ce lundi 21!
_
*31b) Femelle 1 an écaille sociable FIV / FELV négatif 
*** *URGENCE: A mis au monde 3 BB hier! Coryza et ne mange pa**s. Sous perfusion!!* ***

32b) Femelle 6 mois/2 ans* ??* tricolore sociable +++ FIV / FELV négatif
** URGENCE! Coryza!* *Sous perfusion!!* ***
**

**34b) Mâle 10 mois blanc sociable +++
** Coryza 
*
*35b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable +++
** Coryza 
*Sortante le 25/05
*
36b) Femelle 9 ans bleu sociable +++
 Coryza 

37b)  Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable +++
 URGENT! Coryza, commence à avoir du mal à s'alimenter! 

38b) Mâle 1 an roux tabby et blanc sociable +++
 Coryza 


41b)  Femelle 1 an noire sociable +++**
 URGENT! Coryza!* *Avec  ses 3 bb âge ? 2 noirs  (F + M) et 1 brun tabby (F) 
*Sortants le 25/05 !
*

42b) Femelle 10 mois, brun tabby blanche poils mi longs, sociable ++
 URGENT! Coryza! Elle a 2 BB! 
La maman a 2 bb**:
- Femelle, 1 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable ++*
*- Mâle, 1 mois, gris tabby blanc, sociable ++*
Sortants le 25/05 !

*43b) Mâle 10 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif*
*44b)* *Mâle roux tabby blanc, 1 an, un peu craintif
 Coryza pour les 2 
Sont ensemble*
*
45b) Femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive* _(elle a peur pour ses bb)
_* URGENT:* *Avec ses 5 bb âge ? tous noir et blanc 3 femelles + 2 mâles* **
*Sont ensemble

46b) Mâle âge ? Noir, un peu craintif

47b) Femelle âge ? gris tortie tabby craintive
*Sortante le 26/05

*48b) Mâle 9 ans brun tabby un peu craintif 
*** *Malade mais quoi ?* **
Sortant le 26/05



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## fina_flora

@SarahC, je te proposes mon aide pour certaines choses comme passer des coups de fils (j'ai l'illimité 24/24, 7j/7)

Merci de faire le point sur tes besoins ce week end et d'en préciser les exigences par "poste"

ex: poste relation fourrière
compétences ou exigences: patience, dispo de tellle heure à telle heure, .... etc

Désolé du HS, mais il me semble important qu'une intervention de ce type reste sur ce post
(un modérateur peut modifier ce message si je me suis mal exprimée tout en gardant le sens de mon mail, à savoir: on veut s'investir d'avantage et te décharger Sarah, mais on a besoin que tu te poses et nous explique comment faire)




> *Les modérateurs ne retirent que les messages qui sont indiqués en "édit". Hombeline*


@ sydney, merci de préciser que je peux faire FA de transit que pour chat sortant endroit A (1 seule pièce de quarantaine avec déjà un chat de cet endroit)

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

::  IMPORTANT! J'ai fait une bourde ds le Doodle CO VOIT, ai oublié les heures pour tous les jours sauf lundi! Sauf que là je les ai mis, et tout est effacé!!!  :: 

Merci aux co-voitureurs de rectifier, car là j'ai tout perdu par connerie!! Désolée encore!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Suite aux différents contacts nous allons prendre en charge 3 chats qui partiront en fa chez alexielchan, lya et une 3ème fa qui s'est proposé dans le 77
> nous pourrons préciser quel chat demain matin après avoir appelé la fourrière pour avoir quelques informations mais ce seront des loulous adultes sociables et pas trop malades de la fourrière b
> 
> Nous avons éventuellement une autre possibilité pour sortir 5 adultes que je vous expose, je ne sais pas si c'est gérable mais ca ne coûte rien d'en parler et si l'idée ne plait pas, on oublie. 
> Je peux réserver le plus grand box de pension chats pour les loulous de fourrière si des donateurs payent l'équivalent de la pension d'un chat en longue durée c'est à dire 150 euros par mois. Pour expliquer, pour le prix d'un loulou en longue durée le box est "loué" aux chats de fourrière : les chats y viendront en sortie de fourrière et partiront en fa longue durée dès que des places se libèrent en post quarantaine et ainsi d'autres loulous prendront leur place. Ainsi si on sort 5 chats par exemple cette semaine, cela équivaut à 30 euros par loulous sur 1 mois et nous aurons surement des places qui se libéreront dans le mois et seront automatiquement réaffectées aux chats de ces fourrières.
> je suis obligée de demander une participation minimum car du coup, le box ne pourra pas accueillir les chats en pension normal qui payent 10 euros par jour et donc en période de vacances scolaires cela fait un gros manque à gagner mais c'est justement dans ces périodes et l'été principalement que les loulous en ont le plus besoin.
> 
> Pour mettre en place cette proposition, il faudrait des engagements de "parrains" de 10,20, 30 euros pour un montant total de 150 euros par mois sachant que les reglements seront fait directement à la pension donc pas de reçus possible.
> 
> j'attends vos avis, sinon je supprimerais cette proposition sans être vexée du tout j'essaye juste de voir comment faire car nous manquons toujours de fa de quarantaine pour pouvoir sortir plus de loulous


Rappel. Ca peut aider.

----------


## SarahC

On veut bien lancer un appel à dons spécifique si on arrive à sortir ces  deux là, car pr eux, on a des FA sur la RP, biens, de 1 mois, mais pas  de relais, pr l'heure, mais on peut lancer, je le répète, un appel à  dons!!

C je pense leur dernière chance!

*LA PLUS ANCIENNE DE LA LISTE: 
*
* 4b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, FIV+, sociable
* :: *TRES URGENT! NE VA PAS BIEN* *Coryza anorexique, ne mange plus!** Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
*A MIS AU MONDE SES BB Nombre à confirmer mais minimum 3*



*10b) Mâle, 2 ans, gris** tabby, sociable* 
 ::  *TRES URGENT! Fracture bassin + luxation sacro-iliaque + suspicion de fracture pubienne!** 
Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
_Sortant ce lundi 21!_


Enfin, l'appel de Babe78 n'est finalement pas autre que les dons habituels, à ceci prêt qu'on a 30 €  en moyenne de dons par chats à cibler, que c en pension, certes, mais  que ça en sauverait 5, l'idée est bonne. Et ils seraient suivis et  placés sous assoc, et on règle le souci récurrent des quarantaines  inexistantes et des solutions qui capotent faute de.... 

Si un co voit direction 61 était possible, ou en relais de Lya demain, après son arrivée à.... Ca peut sauver 5 vies!

----------


## buddica

> Rappel. Ca peut aider.


babe78, si personne ne suit, je donne 150 euros pr sortir 5 chats parmi les + urgents uniquement, par ex endroit B: 4b anorexik a mis bas ss perf, 5b, 7b ss perf, 10b fracture ss perf, 11b anorexik, 12b peut-être gestante, 13b ss sonde, 31b ss perf, 32b ss perf, 36b (âgé), 48b âgé et malade.
Si d'autres suivent, tant mieux car si je pourrai ainsi donner moins pr la pension et reporter le différentiel sur la 4b et 10b et celle déjà sortie avec fracture elle-aussi dont je ne me rappelle pas le nb et l'endroit.
Pour la 4b et le 10b, je dois attendre le mois prochain pr savoir combien je pourrai donner pr chacun. Merci de m'envoyer une copie de la facture à
buddica@ymail.com

----------


## Hellgrine

Je peux prendre un chat en FA mais je suis de Clermont Ferrand donc il faudra trouver un covoiturage et je ne peux pas faire de quarantaine chez moi et il faut que le chat soit ok chien, chat et rongeurs, de plus je n'aie pas d'asso...

----------


## valou33

Gaston es-tu ok pour accueillir les chatons 39b et 40b quelques jours ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je peux prendre un chat en FA mais je suis de Clermont Ferrand donc il faudra trouver un covoiturage et je ne peux pas faire de quarantaine chez moi et il faut que le chat soit ok chien, chat et rongeurs, de plus je n'aie pas d'asso...


Merci de me communiquer votre adresse mail par MP pour l'envoi du formulaire FA.

----------


## SarahC

Concernant la FA de Clermont, qqn peut lui envoyer un formulaire FA? Ensuite pour Gaston, oui. Sandrinea on essaie de vous joindre ce matin au plus vite car points à valider ensemble et enfin pour Babe78 elle ne peut choisir tous les cas urgents sous prétexte que pension, elle a derrière de fait aussi des frais même si c terre à terre et les épaves à moitié mortes n'ont ni fa de quarantaine ni rien du tout niveau transport et on ne peut pas les sortir pour les faire agoniser en route. Je rappelle aussi que c une façon autre de faire une quarantaine et qu'on fonctionne normalement av l'assoc selon les choix possibles de chats co av chaque asso. Ct une façon de régler un souci de place, ms les dons, quels qu'ils soient sont globaux et n'impliquent pas de sortir tel chat ou tel autre, ou plutôt qu'on don fléché ne vaudra pas pour sortie car derrière il faut le gérer, etc. Bref, les coups de pouce ne sont que des aides, et vecteurs de sauvetage, mais je le dis à chaque fois, se limitent à cela. Et certains n'ont pas de don fléché. Ils méritent tous de vivre, et on fait tous co on peut. Et déjà on fait, ce qui est rare visiblement. Donc voilà. Et derrière je répartis en globalité car tte Assoc qui aide en aura besoin. Le système est imparfait ms c bcp de boulot, mené au plus juste. Si ça ne va pas ma foi c ainsi et je me recite, déjà on fait, et depuis des lustres, ce qui est bien.

----------


## lorris

Concernant la proposition de babe78, je veux bien m'engager à payer la pension pour un chat, soit 30 euros par mois sur du long terme (même sans reçu). A vous bien sûr de voir les plus urgents à sortir (malades, anciens, etc)

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> Concernant la proposition de babe78, je veux bien m'engager à payer la pension pour un chat, soit 30 euros par mois sur du long terme (même sans reçu). A vous bien sûr de voir les plus urgents à sortir (malades, anciens, etc)


Merci.

Je tente dans tous les cas un topic pour un co-voit vers chez elle, peu importe ce qui arrive, sinon on n'arrivera juste à rien....

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...8/#post1135190

----------


## sydney21

Eh bien on peut dire qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de réactions ce matin, tout le monde est déjà parti en week-end ? Quelle chance !!!
Chance que les pauvres chats de cette liste n'auront pas car sous peu ils ne seront plus parmi nous... ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 



*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE JEUDI 24 POUR LES NOUVEAUX*          MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL         REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A  TEMPS.



*14a) mâle castré noir et blanc 4 ans sociable FIV +

*
* 
17a)* *femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* ::  *URGENCE! Gros coryza, bcp de mal à la soigner!*  :: 
 _Sortante de suite!_ 
*

PAS DE PHOTO MALHEUREUSEMENT.....*

* 
18a) mâle 1 an gris tabby blanc un peu craintif

On suppose que c'est lui

**

19a) mâle 1 an bleu craintif/apeuré

Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, il a peur, et on le comprend! 

**

20a) femelle adulte*_ (âge ?)_ *noire un peu timide

21a) mâle* _(âge ?) _ *adulte noir un peu craintif

22a) mâle*_(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines
23a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * brun tabby 2 semaines
24a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines

Vous vous souvenez que ct un groupe? Les 20 et 21 et les petits sont ensemble:

**

Et il y en a donc bien une qui est la maman des petits, ou en tout cas maman de substitution, pas craintive!

**
**


25a)  femelle adulte bleue* _(âge ?) _ *un peu timide

**

26a) mâle adulte brun tabby* _(âge ?) _ *un peu craintif/trouillard

**

27a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc* _(âge ?)_ *un peu craintif

On hésite entre cette photo et celle du 18, c'est l'un ou l'autre, on peut redemander des précisions.

**

* ::  *De 18a à 27a les chats viennent du même endroit. Ils sont ensemble maintenant aussi.
Ils ont été trouvés enfermés dans un poulailler. Classe....*  ::  :: 

*
30a) Lapin tête de lion femelle fauve / caramel adulte sociable*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...1/#post1131250

*MERCI DE RÉPONDRE DIRECTEMENT SUR SON SUJET SI VOUS AVEZ DES PISTES POUR ELLE!* 





************


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE VENDREDI 25 POUR LES NOUVEAUX**,*          MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL         REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A  TEMPS.
*
*
*LA PLUS ANCIENNE DE LA LISTE: 
*
* 4b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, FIV+, sociable
* :: *TRES URGENT! NE VA PAS BIEN* *Coryza anorexique, ne mange plus!** Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
*A MIS AU MONDE SES BB Nombre à confirmer mais minimum 3*


*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 
*
*5b) Mâle, 6 ans, blanc, un peu craintif,* *testé FIV/FELV négatif*
* URGENT! Coryza et diarrhées! 
*_Sortant de suite!_ 

*6b) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu timide* 
(mais pas agressive du tout)
_Sortante de suite!_ 

*7b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby blanche, sociable*, *testée FIV/FELV négatif*
 ::  *TRES URGENT!* *Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!* *Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
_Sortante de suite!_ *

8b) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
*_Sortante de suite!_ 


*10b) Mâle, 2 ans, gris** tabby, sociable* 
 ::  *TRES URGENT! Fracture bassin + luxation sacro-iliaque + suspicion de fracture pubienne!** 
Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
_Sortant ce lundi 21!_


*NOUVEAUX: 

*
*11b) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable FIV/FELV négatif*
* URGENT! Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!* 
_Sortant ce lundi 21!_

*12b) Femelle, 5 ans, noire,  sociable*
* URGENT! Début de coryza, suspicion de gestation! 
*_Un oubli de la semaine 20! Sortant de suite! 
_
*13b) Mâle castré, 4 ans brun tabby, poils mi-longs, un peu craintif FIV/FELV négatif
** URGENT! Coryza + Ulcères  et anorexique, ne mange plus MIS SOUS SONDE ! 
*_Sortant ce lundi 21!
_
*31b) Femelle 1 an écaille sociable FIV / FELV négatif 
*** *URGENCE: A mis au monde 3 BB hier! Coryza et ne mange pa**s. Sous perfusion!!* ***

32b) Femelle 6 mois/2 ans* ??* tricolore sociable +++ FIV / FELV négatif
** URGENCE! Coryza!* *Sous perfusion!!* ***
**

**34b) Mâle 10 mois blanc sociable +++
** Coryza 
*
*35b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable +++
** Coryza 
*Sortante le 25/05
*
36b) Femelle 9 ans bleu sociable +++
 Coryza 

37b)  Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable +++
 URGENT! Coryza, commence à avoir du mal à s'alimenter! 

38b) Mâle 1 an roux tabby et blanc sociable +++
 Coryza 


41b)  Femelle 1 an noire sociable +++**
 URGENT! Coryza!* *Avec  ses 3 bb âge ? 2 noirs  (F + M) et 1 brun tabby (F) 
*Sortants le 25/05 !
*

42b) Résa faite 
*
*43b et 44b ne sont plus là ! Résa ? On se renseigne
**
45b) Femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive* _(elle a peur pour ses bb)
_* URGENT:* *Avec ses 5 bb âge ? tous noir et blanc 3 femelles + 2 mâles* **
*Sont ensemble
Là aussi ils ne restent que 2 bb sur 5. On se renseigne....

46b) Mâle âge ? Noir, un peu craintif

47b) Femelle âge ? gris tortie tabby craintive
*Sortante le 26/05

*48b) Mâle 9 ans brun tabby un peu craintif 
*** *Malade mais quoi ?* **
Sortant le 26/05

*NOUVELLE URGENCE :


**62b ) Femelle 10 mois bleu sociable
GESTANTE + GROS CORYZA*


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Merci de me communiquer votre adresse mail par MP pour l'envoi du formulaire FA.


Formulaire envoyé

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Valou33
les 2 petits roux ont une solution complète et en locale ce qui parait être le mieux pour ces 2 petits très atteints par le coryza.
Cette solution permet de libérer la place de quarantaine de Gaston prévue initialement pour vous,  qui pourrait de ce fait permettre peut être le sauvetage d'un chat supplémentaire si une asso n a besoin que d'1 place de  quarantaine.
Merci pour votre implication,  croyez bien que nous essayons juste de faire au mieux pour les chats, de  trouver la solution la plus adaptée suivant les cas et espérons peut être pouvoir  compter sur vous plus tard si vous êtes  toujours disponible.

----------


## valou33

Merci Venise pour ces nouvelles ; l'essentiel est que les petits loulous soient sains et saufs et il est vrai que vu leur jeune très jeune âge, il est mieux pour être de rester proche de la RP.

Je vois bien tous ces minous en urgence mais hélas, nous sommes une jeune asso et je n'ai, pour l'instant, qu'un minuscule réseau d'accueil...

Et je sais, malheureusement, qu'il y a et aura toujours des petits malheureux à sauver.

----------


## esther&

Bonjour,

J ai envoyé un message à babe78, pour lui dire que j étais ok pour payer la pension d un minou le temps nécessaire pour trouver une fa.
Je ne sais pas combien de personne se sont portées volontaire pour cette solution et si cela va se faire.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Cela pourrait financièrement se décanter je pense, mais je n'en sais rien niveau transports.

----------


## mirabelle94

> Bonjour,
> 
> J ai envoyé un message à babe78, pour lui dire que j étais ok pour payer la pension d un minou le temps nécessaire pour trouver une fa.
> Je ne sais pas combien de personne se sont portées volontaire pour cette solution et si cela va se faire.


d'accord pour aider si cette solution permet de sauver 1 ou plusieurs minous. 
ce serait trop dommage de rater l'occasion de les sauver pour qlq jours de pension permettant de les mettre à l'abri le temps de se retourner.

----------


## chatperlipopette

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 



*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE JEUDI 24 POUR LES NOUVEAUX*          MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL         REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A  TEMPS.



*14a) mâle castré noir et blanc 4 ans sociable FIV +

*
* 
17a)* *femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* ::  *URGENCE! Gros coryza, bcp de mal à la soigner!*  :: 
 _Sortante de suite!_ 
*

PAS DE PHOTO MALHEUREUSEMENT.....*

* 
18a) mâle 1 an gris tabby blanc un peu craintif

On suppose que c'est lui

**

19a) mâle 1 an bleu craintif/apeuré

Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, il a peur, et on le comprend! 

**

20a) femelle adulte*_ (âge ?)_ *noire un peu timide

21a) mâle* _(âge ?) _ *adulte noir un peu craintif

22a) mâle*_(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines
23a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * brun tabby 2 semaines
24a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines

Vous vous souvenez que ct un groupe? Les 20 et 21 et les petits sont ensemble:

**

Et il y en a donc bien une qui est la maman des petits, ou en tout cas maman de substitution, pas craintive!

**
**


25a)  femelle adulte bleue* _(âge ?) _ *un peu timide

**

26a) mâle adulte brun tabby* _(âge ?) _ *un peu craintif/trouillard

**

27a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc* _(âge ?)_ *un peu craintif

On hésite entre cette photo et celle du 18, c'est l'un ou l'autre, on peut redemander des précisions.

**

* ::  *De 18a à 27a les chats viennent du même endroit. Ils sont ensemble maintenant aussi.
Ils ont été trouvés enfermés dans un poulailler. Classe....*  ::  :: 

*
30a) Lapin tête de lion femelle fauve / caramel adulte sociable*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...1/#post1131250

*MERCI DE RÉPONDRE DIRECTEMENT SUR SON SUJET SI VOUS AVEZ DES PISTES POUR ELLE!* 





************


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE VENDREDI 25 POUR LES NOUVEAUX**,*          MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL         REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A  TEMPS.
*
*
*LA PLUS ANCIENNE DE LA LISTE: 
*
* 4b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, FIV+, sociable ++
* :: *TRES URGENT! NE VA PAS BIEN* *Coryza anorexique, ne mange plus!** Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
*VA BCP MIEUX APPAREMMENT mais c'est pas une raison pour la laisser là bas elle est là bas depuis le 26/04
**VA AVEC 5 BB
*
*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 
*
*5b) Mâle, 6 ans, blanc, un peu craintif,* *testé FIV/FELV négatif*
* URGENT! Coryza en amélioration 
*_Sortant de suite!_ 

*6b) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu timide* 
(mais pas agressive du tout)
_Sortante de suite!_ 

*

8b) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
**LEGER CORYZA
*_Sortante de suite!_ 



*NOUVEAUX: 

*
*12b) Femelle, 5 ans, noire,  sociable*
* URGENT! coryza, suspicion de gestation ? 
*_Un oubli de la semaine 20! Sortant de suite! 
_
*13b) Mâle castré, 4 ans brun tabby, poils mi-longs, un peu craintif FIV/FELV négatif
** URGENT! Coryza + Ulcères  et anorexique, ne mange plus MIS SOUS SONDE ! 
*_Sortant ce lundi 21!
_
*31b) Femelle 1 an écaille sociable +++ FIV / FELV négatif 
*** *URGENCE: A PERDU TOUS SES BB* *Sous perfusion!!* ***
**

41b)  Femelle 1 an noire sociable +++**
 URGENT! Coryza!* *Avec  ses 3 bb âge ? 2 noirs  (F + M) et 1 brun tabby (F) 
*Sortants le 25/05*
**
45b) Femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 
**A PERDU TOUS SES BB

**46b) Mâle âge ? Noir, un peu craintif
CORYZA

47b) Femelle âge ? gris tortie tabby craintive
Coryza
VA avec 5 BB
*Sortante le 26/05

*48b) Mâle 9 ans brun tabby timidou mais sociable
** Stomatite sévère ( gingivite )***
Sortant le 26/05



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## creasdelilou

Bonjour,

Je cherche à adopter un chaton, mais de type maine coon. 

Merci de me dire si dans les chats à sortir il y en a un, pour lui donner plein d'amour!

----------


## SarahC

*ON REPART SUR LE MÊME PRINCIPE QUE LA MINETTE DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE, COMME POUR LA BLESSÉE GRAVE!

VOICI L'APPEL A DONS SPÉCIFIQUE POUR LE CHAT BLESSÉ QUI EN PLUS EST UN ANCIEN!! 

CHAT QUE MISTIGRETTE PREND SOUS SON AILE!*


*10b) Mâle, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*TRES URGENT!* *Fracture bassin + luxation sacro-iliaque + suspicion de fracture pubienne!** 
Sous perfusion!!* 


http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...8/#post1135539

*Les dons ici, on les laisse pour les nombreuses urgences et sorties encore possibles* *+ ouverture de piste Babe78 qui permettra d'en sauver 5 de plus*, sachant que là, on aura un décalage dans les infos à jour, les filles sont toutes en relation pour tenter d'organiser pas mal de choses en un temps record!
*
Merci à toutes et à tous, que nous ayons abouti ou non avec vous!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci aux donateurs *

RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

**Morphée777 : 20  sans reçu
mirabelle 94 : 20  pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu 
mirabelle 94 : 30  pour les chatons 28a et 29aavec ou sans reçu
mirabelle94 :30  pour les mamans 4b, 31b, 41b**avec ou sans reçu**
Alexiel-chan : 20  avec ou sans reçu
TROCA : 50  avec reçu
bbpo : 20  avec reçu
invite 17 : 25  pour le 10bavec ou sans reçu 
Faraday : 10  sans recu
TanjaK: 20  avec reçu
**Sév51 : 25  avec reçu
**Coxigrue : 20  avec reçu*
*Lexiekiwi : 20  sans reçu
Elvizir : 20  sans reçu*
*Manitian : 20  avec reçu*
*floriane_triskell* *30 * *avec reçu
**Charoline :* *30 ** avec reçu
**Saga :* *10 * *sans reçu
**Lusiole :**10 * *pour la 4b* *avec ou* * sans reçu ?*
*

TOTAL: 430 


AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Mirabelle94 : stérilisation au tarif association pour la 3a (avec ou sans reçu)*(à moins qu'elle soit déjà stérilisée ???)

*Partenaire77* :* un bon de stérilisation ou castration chez son vétérinaire dans le 93*

*Sab* : Je propose de parrainer un chat à hauteur de 30 euros par mois jusqu'à fin décembre (ensuite si je peux je continuerai, mais pour l'instant je préfère m'engager jusque là), pour un chat qui n'est pas encore réservé, et de préférence un adulte (je pense que les petits trouvent des solutions plus facilement). 


*QUI SUIT ???

VU LA LONGUEUR DE LA LISTE DES DONS VONT ETRE NECESSAIRES POUR AIDER A SORTIR LES CHATS...


*

----------


## SarahC

> Pour la proposition de Babe, on a déjà plusieurs personnes intéressées :
> Lusiole
> esther&
> lorris
> mirabelle94
> Potentiellement buddica et CARABAM.


Merci pour le récap. 

Je quitte le net, si urgence, ou chat à sauver, Chatperlipopette et Sydney21, vous êtes là cet AM?
Joignable par SMS au besoin. 

On essaie de sortir une maman, si co voit colle.

Bref, désolée, mais les mises à jour se feront en soirée....

Demain, si co-voitureurs dispos, faites signe! 

*Enfin, je rappelle que le Doodle de la semaine a été mis à jour, merci aux personnes l'ayant complété de renseigner les parties manquantes!*

----------


## sydney21

> Je quitte le net, si urgence, ou chat à sauver, Chatperlipopette et Sydney21, vous êtes là cet AM?


Oui ponctuellement. 

Bonne nouvelle le chat que je voulais réserver a été pris par Babe78, il pourra sortir demain.

----------


## lynt

Personne pour les chats et chatons du poulailler ? Après une vie minable, une fin dans un sac poubelle ? Il ne reste qu'une poignée d'heures pour eux...
Pareil pour la 17a bien malade qui ne vivra pas une semaine de plus.
Et le 14a, n'est-il pas magnifique ? Il pourrait faire des pub à la tv, ce chat ne resterait pas longtemps à l'adoption.
Donnez-leur leur chance  ::   ::

----------


## Lexiekiwi

> Pour la proposition de Babe, on a déjà plusieurs personnes intéressées :
> Lusiole
> esther&
> lorris
> mirabelle94
> Potentiellement buddica et CARABAM.


+ Lexiekiwi

----------


## babe78

merci à tout ceux qui ont répondu présents pour ma proposition à laquelle je ne croyais qu'à moitié mais qui va permettre de sauver 5 chats dès cette semaine
je n'avais pas eu toutes les réponses
du coup nous avons organisé en urgence et 11 32 35 37 et 62 de l'endroit b vont rejoindre la pension cette nuit; les chats ont été choisis en fonction de l'ancienneté de la possibilité d'être en chatterie et surtout des urgences communiquées par la fourrière

nous sortons également sous la patte de l'espoir 34 36 et 38 grâce aux propositions de fas sur ce post et nous pourrions éventuellement en chapeauter d'autres si des fas se proposent sachant que toute proposition peut aider à en sortir d'autres fa quarantaine transit, longue durée

----------


## chatperlipopette

*LES DERNIERES MODIF APPARAISSENT EN ORANGE
*

] ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 



*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE JEUDI 24 POUR LES NOUVEAUX*          MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL         REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A  TEMPS.



*14a) mâle castré noir et blanc 4 ans sociable FIV +

*
* 
17a)* *femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* ::  *URGENCE! Gros coryza, bcp de mal à la soigner!*  :: 
 _Sortante de suite!_ 
*

PAS DE PHOTO MALHEUREUSEMENT.....*

* 
18a) mâle 1 an gris tabby blanc un peu craintif

On suppose que c'est lui

**

19a) mâle 1 an bleu craintif/apeuré

Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, il a peur, et on le comprend! 

**

20a) femelle adulte*_ (âge ?)_ *noire un peu timide

21a) mâle* _(âge ?) _ *adulte noir un peu craintif

22a) mâle*_(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines
23a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * brun tabby 2 semaines
24a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines

Vous vous souvenez que ct un groupe? Les 20 et 21 et les petits sont ensemble:

**

Et il y en a donc bien une qui est la maman des petits, ou en tout cas maman de substitution, pas craintive!

**
**


25a)  femelle adulte bleue* _(âge ?) _ *un peu timide

**

26a) mâle adulte brun tabby* _(âge ?) _ *un peu craintif/trouillard

**

27a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc* _(âge ?)_ *un peu craintif

On hésite entre cette photo et celle du 18, c'est l'un ou l'autre, on peut redemander des précisions.

**

* ::  *De 18a à 27a les chats viennent du même endroit. Ils sont ensemble maintenant aussi.
Ils ont été trouvés enfermés dans un poulailler. Classe....*  ::  :: 

*
30a) Lapin tête de lion femelle fauve / caramel adulte sociable*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...1/#post1131250

*MERCI DE RÉPONDRE DIRECTEMENT SUR SON SUJET SI VOUS AVEZ DES PISTES POUR ELLE!* 





************


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE VENDREDI 25 POUR LES NOUVEAUX**,*          MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL         REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A  TEMPS.
*
*
*LA PLUS ANCIENNE DE LA LISTE: 
*
* 4b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, FIV+, sociable ++
* :: *TRES URGENT! NE VA PAS BIEN* *Coryza anorexique, ne mange plus!** Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
*VA BCP MIEUX APPAREMMENT mais c'est pas une raison pour la laisser là bas elle est là bas depuis le 26/04
**VA AVEC 5 BB
*
*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 
*
*5b) Mâle, 6 ans, blanc, un peu craintif,* *testé FIV/FELV négatif*
* URGENT! Coryza en amélioration 
*_Sortant de suite!_ 

*6b) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu timide* 
(mais pas agressive du tout)
_Sortante de suite!_ 

*

8b) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
**LEGER CORYZA
*_Sortante de suite!_ 



*NOUVEAUX: 

*
*12b) Femelle, 5 ans, noire,  sociable*
* URGENT! coryza, suspicion de gestation ? 
*_Un oubli de la semaine 20! Sortant de suite! 
_
*13b) Mâle castré, 4 ans brun tabby, poils mi-longs, un peu craintif FIV/FELV négatif
** URGENT! Coryza + Ulcères  et anorexique, ne mange plus MIS SOUS SONDE ! 
*_Sortant ce lundi 21!
_
*31b) Reservée mais je ne sais pas par qui !
**
41b)  Femelle 1 an noire sociable +++**
 URGENT! Coryza!* *Avec  ses 3 bb âge ? 2 noirs  (F + M) et 1 brun tabby (F) 
*Sortants le 25/05*
**
45b) Femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 
**A PERDU TOUS SES BB

**46b) Mâle âge ? Noir, un peu craintif
CORYZA

47b) Femelle âge ? gris tortie tabby craintive
Coryza
VA avec 5 BB
*Sortante le 26/05

*48b) Mâle 9 ans brun tabby timidou mais sociable
** Stomatite sévère ( gingivite )***
Sortant le 26/05



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## lorris

Si tu me remets qui c'était je te dirais car là on a pas eu une semaine des plus faciles donc sacré sac de noeud pour déméler ça


Les bb de la 41 b je crois mais je viens de lire qu'ils sont là.

----------


## lorris

TROCA]Non lorris ce sont ceux-là :
*
43b) Mâle 10 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif*
*44b)* *Mâle roux tabby blanc, 1 an, un peu craintif
 Coryza pour les 2  Sont ensemble



oui tu as raison*

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*LES DERNIERES MODIF APPARAISSENT EN ORANGE
*

 ::  *DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE* *UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES**, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE**,** & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS**!*  :: 



*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE JEUDI 24 POUR LES NOUVEAUX*          MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL         REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A  TEMPS.

* 
17a)* *femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* ::  *URGENCE! Gros coryza, bcp de mal à la soigner!*  :: 
 _Sortante de suite!_ 
*

PAS DE PHOTO MALHEUREUSEMENT.....*

* 
18a) mâle 1 an gris tabby blanc un peu craintif

On suppose que c'est lui

**

19a) mâle 1 an bleu craintif/apeuré

Ne vous fiez pas à la photo, il a peur, et on le comprend! 

**

20a) femelle adulte*_ (âge ?)_ *noire un peu timide

21a) mâle* _(âge ?) _ *adulte noir un peu craintif

22a) mâle*_(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines
23a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * brun tabby 2 semaines
24a) mâle* _(âge ?)_ * noir 2 semaines

Vous vous souvenez que ct un groupe? Les 20 et 21 et les petits sont ensemble:

**

Et il y en a donc bien une qui est la maman des petits, ou en tout cas maman de substitution, pas craintive!

**
**


25a)  femelle adulte bleue* _(âge ?) _ *un peu timide

**

26a) mâle adulte brun tabby* _(âge ?) _ *un peu craintif/trouillard

**

27a) mâle adulte gris tabby blanc* _(âge ?)_ *un peu craintif

On hésite entre cette photo et celle du 18, c'est l'un ou l'autre, on peut redemander des précisions.

**

* ::  *De 18a à 27a les chats viennent du même endroit. Ils sont ensemble maintenant aussi.
Ils ont été trouvés enfermés dans un poulailler. Classe....*  ::  :: 

*
30a) Lapin tête de lion femelle fauve / caramel adulte sociable*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...1/#post1131250

*MERCI DE RÉPONDRE DIRECTEMENT SUR SON SUJET SI VOUS AVEZ DES PISTES POUR ELLE!* 





************


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE VENDREDI 25 POUR LES NOUVEAUX**,*          MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL         REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A  TEMPS.
*
*
*LA PLUS ANCIENNE DE LA LISTE: 
*
* 4b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, FIV+, sociable ++
* :: *TRES URGENT! NE VA PAS BIEN* *Coryza anorexique, ne mange plus!** Sous perfusion!!*  :: 
*VA BCP MIEUX APPAREMMENT mais c'est pas une raison pour la laisser là bas elle est là bas depuis le 26/04
**VA AVEC 5 BB
*
*CHATS DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE: 
*
*5b) Mâle, 6 ans, blanc, un peu craintif,* *testé FIV/FELV négatif*
* URGENT! Coryza en amélioration 
*_Sortant de suite!_ 

*6b) Femelle, 1 an, noire, un peu timide* 
(mais pas agressive du tout)
_Sortante de suite!_ 

*

8b) Mâle, 10 mois, brun tabby blanc, un peu craintif
**LEGER CORYZA
*_Sortante de suite!_ 



*NOUVEAUX: 

*
*12b) Femelle, 5 ans, noire,  sociable*
* URGENT! coryza, suspicion de gestation ? 
*_Un oubli de la semaine 20! Sortant de suite! 
_
*13b) Mâle castré, 4 ans brun tabby, poils mi-longs, un peu craintif FIV/FELV négatif
** TRES URGENT! Coryza + Ulcères  et anorexique, ne mange plus MIS SOUS SONDE ! 
*_Sortant ce lundi 21!_

*
41b)  Femelle 1 an noire sociable +++**
 URGENT! Coryza!* *Avec  ses 3 bb âge ? 2 noirs  (F + M) et 1 brun tabby (F) 
*Sortants le 25/05*
**
45b) Femelle 1 an noire un peu craintive 
**A PERDU TOUS SES BB

**46b) Mâle âge ? Noir, un peu craintif
CORYZA

47b) Femelle âge ? gris tortie tabby craintive
Coryza
VA avec 5 BB
*Sortante le 26/05

*48b) Mâle 9 ans brun tabby timidou mais sociable
*** *URGENT** Stomatite sévère ( gingivite )***
Sortant le 26/05



 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*merci d'éditer vos propositions une fois qu'elles sont intégrées dans le récap

(si vous voulez ajouter des infos dans le récap merci de faire "répondre en citant" sinon tout se décale à droite et il faut refaire la mise en page à chaque fois)


PROPOSITION FA* *=> BESOIN D'UNE ASSO*

*Quarantaine/transit
**- fina*_*flora (91)* : FA transit pour chat endroit A
*- Alicelovespets (75)* : FA transit
- *Charoline* : FA de transit à Montpellier 
- *Corinne27 (42)* : FA quarantaine ou transit 

*Moyenne durée
**- Fufu36 : 30a) Lapin
*- *Oualie13* : FA relais en attente FALD pour *4b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, FIV+, sociable => besoin asso
*


*PISTES ASSOS
**
**- Chatperlipopette* *=> si FA longue durée se propose dans la région rhône alpes

- Flokelo** => ok pour couvrir si FA longue durée fiables
*
*
CHATS RESERVES
*
- *Flokelo* : *1a) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc un peu craintif 
**(FALD Stairway - FA transit Fina_Flora)
*
*- Piam : 
**3a) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable 
**28a) femelle 10 mois gris tabby timidou mais sociable
**29a) mâle brun tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable
*
*- France81 : 
**15a) mâle 6 semaines noir sociable
**16a) mâle 6 semaines brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable

**- Siam4ever :
**33b) Mâle 1 an blanc seal point timide
**61a) Mâle Siamois, abandonné, 2 ans, sociable
**(FA quarantaine Gaston)

**- Sandrinea (asso Lévriers et compagnie) :
**42b) Femelle 10 mois, brun tabby blanche poils mi longs, sociable ++
**La maman a 2 bb**:
- Femelle, 1 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable ++
- Mâle, 1 mois, gris tabby blanc, sociable ++
**
- Mistigrette (école du chat de villeparisis) :*
*39b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc - coryza - sociable +++ 
**40b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc - coryza - sociable +++ 
10b) Mâle, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*TRES URGENT! Fracture bassin + luxation sacro-iliaque + suspicion de fracture pubienne!** 
Sous perfusion!! 
*
*- Babe78 : 
**11b) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable FIV/FELV négatif
**32b) Femelle 6 mois/2 ans* ??* tricolore sociable +++ FIV / FELV négatif
**34b) Mâle 10 mois blanc sociable +++*
*35b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable +++
**36b) Femelle 9 ans bleu sociable +++
37b) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable +++
38b) Mâle 1 an roux tabby et blanc sociable +++
**62b ) Femelle 10 mois bleu sociable
**31b) Femelle 1 an écaille sociable FIV / FELV négatif 

- Chatperlipopette:
14a) Male castré 4ans noir et blanc sociable FIV+
(FA quarantaine Gaston)
**
**

SORTIES ENDROIT A ET B 
*
*Fina_Flora* : dispo pour faire les sorties de l'endroit A samedi
*Gaia4ever* : dispo pour faire les sorties de l'endroit B samedi
*Sydney21* : relais Claye-Souilly => Villemomble si besoin samedi


*COVOITURAGE/COTRAINAGE* 

*Alicelovespets* : transport en métro dans Paris ce week-end
*Lusiole* : Paris-St Dizier vendredi soir. Départ 17h35 gare de l'est
*Sab* : Tous les jours de semaine (sauf vendredi cette semaine) je peux faire le soir Nanterre Préf ou La Défense -> Maintenon (28)
*Lya* : Bussy st Georges 77 - Cabourg 14 - Départ vendredi 25 le soir 
*Charoline* : co-voiturage Montpellier, Nimes, Béziers, Alès... 
*Flokelo* : dispo sortie fourrière endroit A ou B et relais covoiturages en RP dans la limite du raisonnable (je ne souhaite pas faire taxi et faire le tour de l'IDF)


*MATERIEL
*
*Gaia4ever* : 5 caisses dont 1 grande pouvant accueillir 2 chats ou 1 maman et ses bébés
*fina*_*flora*: 4 caisses dont 2 grandes pouvant accueillir 1 maman et ses bébés (ou 2chats)
*Lady92* : une caisse de transport a Venise + 10 sacs ikea (Aucune dispo samedi et dimanche prochain)
*Alexiel-chan* : 9 sacs IKEA et 1 caisse de transport
*Rinou* : J'ai récupéré une cage à lapins pour Gaston. Je l'ai nettoyée. Elle est à Pontault. 
Si qqn passe par là lors des covoiturages prochains et rencontre Gaston, je pourrai la lui donner

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je maintiens ma proposition pour un autre de la liste si une nouvelle FA se propose sachant que le 14a va en FALD chez 2amours. Merci à elle de l'accueillir.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*ON REPART SUR LE MÊME PRINCIPE QUE LA MINETTE DE LA SEMAINE PASSÉE, COMME POUR LA BLESSÉE GRAVE!

VOICI L'APPEL A DONS SPÉCIFIQUE POUR LE CHAT BLESSÉ QUI EN PLUS EST UN ANCIEN!! 

CHAT QUE MISTIGRETTE PREND SOUS SON AILE!*


*10b) Mâle, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*TRES URGENT!* *Fracture bassin + luxation sacro-iliaque + suspicion de fracture pubienne!** 
Sous perfusion!!* 


http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...8/#post1135539

*Les dons ici, on les laisse pour les nombreuses urgences et sorties encore possibles* *+ compris proposition de  Babe78 qui permet d'en sauver 5 de plus*, sachant que là, on aura un décalage dans les infos à jour, les filles sont toutes en relation pour tenter d'organiser pas mal de choses en un temps record!
*
Merci à toutes et à tous, que nous ayons abouti ou non avec vous!*

----------


## lynt

Encore 22 chats (sans compter certains bébés) et un lapin à sauver ! Il n'est pas trop tard !  ::

----------


## SarahC

*FA de une nuit recherchée pour demain à dimanche, côté 93/95, pour maman ayant perdu ses BB.
*

----------


## sydney21

*Merci d'éditer vos propositions une fois qu'elles sont intégrées dans le récap

(si vous voulez ajouter des infos dans le récap merci de faire "répondre en citant" sinon tout se décale à droite et il faut refaire la mise en page à chaque fois)


PROPOSITION FA* *=> BESOIN D'UNE ASSO*

*Quarantaine/transit
**- Alicelovespets (75)* : FA transit
- *Charoline* : FA de transit à Montpellier 
- *Corinne27 (42)* : FA quarantaine ou transit 

*Moyenne durée
**- Fufu36 : 30a) Lapin
*- *Oualie13* : FA relais en attente FALD pour *4b) Femelle, 1 an, brun tabby, FIV+, sociable => besoin asso
*


*PISTES ASSOS
**
**- Chatperlipopette* *=> si FA longue durée se propose dans la région rhône alpes

- Flokelo** => ok pour couvrir si FA longue durée fiables
*
*
CHATS RESERVES
*
- *Flokelo* : *1a) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc un peu craintif 
**(FALD Stairway - FA transit Fina_Flora)
*
*- Piam : 
**3a) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable 
**28a) femelle 10 mois gris tabby timidou mais sociable
**29a) mâle brun tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable
*
*- France81 : 
**15a) mâle 6 semaines noir sociable
**16a) mâle 6 semaines brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable

**- Siam4ever :
**33b) Mâle 1 an blanc seal point timide
**61a) Mâle Siamois, abandonné, 2 ans, sociable
**(FA quarantaine Gaston)

**- Sandrinea (asso Lévriers et compagnie) :
**42b) Femelle 10 mois, brun tabby blanche poils mi longs, sociable ++
**La maman a 2 bb**:
- Femelle, 1 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable ++
- Mâle, 1 mois, gris tabby blanc, sociable ++
**
- Mistigrette (école du chat de villeparisis) :*
*39b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc - coryza - sociable +++ 
**40b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc - coryza - sociable +++ 
10b) Mâle, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*TRES URGENT! Fracture bassin + luxation sacro-iliaque + suspicion de fracture pubienne!** 
Sous perfusion!! 
*
*- Babe78 : 
**11b) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable FIV/FELV négatif
**32b) Femelle 6 mois/2 ans* ??* tricolore sociable +++ FIV / FELV négatif
**34b) Mâle 10 mois blanc sociable +++*
*35b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable +++
**36b) Femelle 9 ans bleu sociable +++
37b) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable +++
38b) Mâle 1 an roux tabby et blanc sociable +++
**62b ) Femelle 10 mois bleu sociable
**31b) Femelle 1 an écaille sociable FIV / FELV négatif 

- Chatperlipopette:
14a) Male castré 4ans noir et blanc sociable FIV+
(FA quarantaine Gaston)
**
**

SORTIES ENDROIT A ET B 
*
*Fina_Flora* : dispo pour faire les sorties de l'endroit A samedi
*Gaia4ever* : dispo pour faire les sorties de l'endroit B samedi
*Sydney21* : relais Claye-Souilly => Villemomble si besoin samedi


*COVOITURAGE/COTRAINAGE* 

*Alicelovespets* : transport en métro dans Paris ce week-end
*Lusiole* : Paris-St Dizier vendredi soir. Départ 17h35 gare de l'est
*Sab* : Tous les jours de semaine (sauf vendredi cette semaine) je peux faire le soir Nanterre Préf ou La Défense -> Maintenon (28)
*Lya* : Bussy st Georges 77 - Cabourg 14 - Départ vendredi 25 le soir 
*Charoline* : co-voiturage Montpellier, Nimes, Béziers, Alès... 
*Flokelo* : dispo sortie fourrière endroit A ou B et relais covoiturages en RP dans la limite du raisonnable (je ne souhaite pas faire taxi et faire le tour de l'IDF)


*MATERIEL
*
*Gaia4ever* : 5 caisses dont 1 grande pouvant accueillir 2 chats ou 1 maman et ses bébés
*fina*_*flora*: 4 caisses dont 2 grandes pouvant accueillir 1 maman et ses bébés (ou 2chats)
*Lady92* : une caisse de transport a Venise + 10 sacs ikea (Aucune dispo samedi et dimanche prochain)
*Alexiel-chan* : 9 sacs IKEA et 1 caisse de transport
*Rinou* : J'ai récupéré une cage à lapins pour Gaston. Je l'ai nettoyée. Elle est à Pontault. 
Si qqn passe par là lors des covoiturages prochains et rencontre Gaston, je pourrai la lui donner

----------


## amnesie

fufu36 ne prends pas la lapine? 
Au pire je peux peut être la prendre. Et un matou en quarantaine/FA de transit sur le 28 si covoit mais pas plus finalement pour le moment :s

----------


## sydney21

Post de la lapine :
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...ble-idf-54851/

pour l'instant plusieurs propositions de FA mais pas d'asso semble-t-il...

----------


## Mistouflette

Les 5 chats pour Babe78 (pension) sont bien sortis : je posterai tout à l'heure des photos pas terribles car bougeaient tout le temps.........

----------


## fufu36

> fufu36 ne prends pas la lapine? 
> Au pire je peux peut être la prendre. Et un matou en quarantaine/FA de transit sur le 28 si covoit mais pas plus finalement pour le moment :s


Une personne est intervenue en disant qu'il y avait une asso qui prenait la lapine car elle avait une FA. J'essaie de suivre l'affaire de près car si il y a toujours personne, je peux toujours la prendre.  :Smile:

----------


## Delphine05

Je me suis egalement proposé pour la lapine en tant que FA transit  à Paris de quelques jours, en attendant FA longue durée ou Covoit!!

----------


## Delphine05

Je me suis egalement proposée comme FA de transit pour la lapine, sur Paris pour quelques jours en attendant adoptants, FA, ou covoit. Si celle-ci a deja une FA je peux prendre une chaton ou un chat adulte mais calme car j'ai deux chiens, possibilité de quarantaine. Mais pareil que quelques jours!!

----------


## Mistouflette

Désolée pour la qualité des photos...........;

*62b ) Femelle 10 mois bleu sociable
GESTANTE + GROS CORYZA*



*32b) Femelle 6 mois/2 ans* ??* tricolore sociable +++ FIV / FELV négatif
** URGENCE! Coryza!* *Sous perfusion!!* **




*37b)  Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable +++
 URGENT! Coryza, commence à avoir du mal à s'alimenter!* 
*
*


*11b) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable FIV/FELV négatif*
* URGENT! Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus!* 
_Sortant ce lundi 21!
_


*35b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable +++
** Coryza 
*Sortante le 25/05
*
*

----------


## siam4ever

> *FA de une nuit recherchée pour demain à dimanche, côté 93/95, pour maman ayant perdu ses BB.
> *


solution sur le phone de Venise

----------


## SarahC

Merci, c bon, on a trouvé du coup.

Désolée par contre, nous sommes depuis au moins (ENCORE) 4 heures à organiser le tout et coordonner, j'ai doucement envie de me pendre, on mettra des news demain, car là on est pris par le temps.

Merci encore à toutes et à tous. 

Et merci pr les photos!!!

----------


## SarahC

Info surprise dans les chats de Babe78, l'un des sortants est FIV+.

----------


## siam4ever

ok Sarah vu. Courage !

----------


## SarahC

Pour la lapine (on vient à PEINE de finir d'organiser..............) on a une FA, mais pas de co voit relais.

Idem pour quelques chats, réservés, eux aussi, mais qui ne sortiront pas avant mardi, faute de FA de 3 jours pour l'un et 5 jours pour l'autre.... Espérons que cela ira pour eux....................

----------


## Delphine05

Je me suis proposer en tant que FA transit pour quelques jours si vs avez besoin!

----------


## SarahC

Merci. On verra cela sous peu car tout dépend comment on peut s'organiser pour la sortie, en fait. 

Mais là, dodo, et surtout WE!  ::  ::  :: 

On fait signe si jamais!!! Merci encore!

----------


## SarahC

On va classer le sujet sous peu pour le remettre à jour....

Mais bon, pas évident, car même si de nombreuses surprises de dernière minute ont permis d'en sortir, il y a dans le lot des anciens et des malades, et aussi des nouveaux qui tomberont, difficile de dire qui sera encore là semaine pro ou non....

----------


## buddica

Qui peut sortir en priorité les malades et les anciens?
Il me semble qu'il y ait plus de FA s'étant propoosées que d'asso acceptant de les chapeuter...est-ce cela le pb?
Je me suis engagée sur la sortie de fourrière de béthune pr 2 chats mais je peux peut-être sortir ici un urgent si une asso accepte de me chapeauter (au pire je demanderai à celle qui me chapeaute pr béhune mais on était convenu pr 2 chats only) et si FAQ/Transit et co-voit trouvés.
Je peux ensuite pdr le relais et adopter, sachant que je ne recueille que des chats âgés, malades chronik, handicapés, craintifs, traumatisés, fiv+.
Le dernier de la liste B avec gingivite par ex.
les 18a et le 27a st-ils âgés?

----------


## Gaia4ever

*Voici les photos des Loulous sortis de l'endroit B ce matin:

**33b) Mâle 1 an blanc seal point timide


**


42b) Femelle 10 mois, brun tabby blanche poils mi longs, sociable ++
**La maman a 2 bb**:
- Femelle, 1 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable ++
- Mâle, 1 mois, gris tabby blanc, sociable ++



L'autre bébé est caché dans le fond de la caisse, il ou elle est aussi gris tabby et blanc et eux aussi semblent avoir les poils mi longs... 


**39b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc - coryza - sociable +++ 
**40b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc - coryza - sociable +++ 



Les deux petits diablotins n'arrêtaient pas de remuer et de jouer dans la caisse, ça n'a pas été facile de les prendre en photo. Ils ont les poils mi longs, finalement... décidément!



10b) Mâle, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*TRES URGENT! Fracture bassin + luxation sacro-iliaque + suspicion de fracture pubienne!** 
Sous perfusion!! 


*
*38b) Mâle 1 an roux tabby et blanc sociable +++



**31b) Femelle 1 an écaille sociable FIV / FELV négatif 


*


*Et enfin, en dernière minute:
( Heureusement car je ne sais pas s'il aurait passé ce long week end!)
Pauvre loulou, j'espère que ça va aller pour lui...

**13b) Mâle castré, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, timidou mais sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus! 
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Les petits roux et blancs sont trop drôle. J'espère que pour le minou avec sa sonde ca va aller, il fait de la peine. C'est super qu'il soit sortit.

Pleins de bonnes ondes positives pour tous.

----------


## sydney21

D'autres photos des minous  :: 

*33b) Mâle 1 an blanc seal point timide


*


*42b) Femelle 10 mois, brun tabby blanche poils mi longs, sociable ++
**La maman a 2 bb**:
- Femelle, 1 mois, grise tabby blanche, sociable ++
- Mâle, 1 mois, gris tabby blanc, sociable ++







Une magnifique maman avec 2 petits bouts noirs et blancs

**

10b) Mâle, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*TRES URGENT! Fracture bassin + luxation sacro-iliaque + suspicion de fracture pubienne!** 
Sous perfusion!! 





*
*38b) Mâle 1 an roux tabby et blanc sociable +++ (testé FIV+)







**31b) Femelle 1 an écaille sociable FIV / FELV négatif (a perdu ses bb)



*


*Et enfin, en dernière minute:


**13b) Mâle castré, brun tabby, poils mi-longs, timidou mais sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexique, ne mange plus! 
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

42b : sur la deuxième photo il ne manque plus que la bulle qui dit : " viens voir maman je vais te dire qqch à l'oreille ! " 

 :Big Grin:

----------


## invite 17

bravo a toutes pour ces sorties et merci pour le 13 b il aurait jamais tenu tout le we. dans quel etat il est le pauvre ............

----------


## siam4ever

des nouvelles de l'endroit A svp ?

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Siam
A l endroit A, tous les chats prévus sont sortis et ils sont à présent dans leur FA en dehors des 2 petits pour France qui auraient été pris par une autre structure en directe à la fourrière. On les laisse se poser après une journée longue et chaude pour eux. On attend des photos et nouvelles.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci aux covoitureuses de choc:  Lya, Gaïa, Sydney, Cyrano, Fina Flora et Gaston

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> bravo a toutes pour ces sorties et merci pour le 13 b il aurait jamais tenu tout le we. dans quel etat il est le pauvre ............


Effectivement Invite, nous avons décidé de sortir ce chat encore une fois sans filet vu son état; une sonde bouchée dans le nez  donc qui ne permettait pas de le nourrir, le nez en sang, déshydraté... Il va encore falloir des dons pour lui et merci à sa FA d urgence qui a répondu présente au pied levé le temps on l espère de le remettre sur patte. Il est pour l instant hospitalisé et une sonde dans le cou va lui être posée.

----------


## babe78

voici les loulous arrivés cette nuit à la pension

ils sont tous bien malades et très très maigres. ils ont vu le vétérinaire ce matin mais pour l'instant leur état ne nécessite pas d'hospitalisation. je m'occupe des injections quotidiennes d'antibiotiques et des inhalations

Mâle noir et blanc 
ce loulou a carrément voyagé avec sa tubulure de perfusion car ils n'avaient plus de bouchons à la fourrière pour boucher le catheter. il s'est jeté sur les croquettes à son arrivée. ce loulou est très gentil mais n'aime pas du tout les manipulations au vétérinaire. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Femelle brun tabby et blanc
Cette fifille est la plus touchée, elle est très mal en point et ne mange quasiment pas mais heureusement elle aime bien les pâtés très énergétiques. c'est un amour de fifille

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Femelle tricolore
cette puce de petit gabarit est adorable mais respire difficilement pour l'instant

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Femelle bleue
cette chatte a été rajoutée au dernier moment par la fourrière en urgence. la pauvre a perdu ces bébés le 21 mai mais elle est tellement petite et maigre que cela ne m'étonne pas, je n'arrive pas à l'imaginer avec des bébés. elle doit faire maximum1,5 kgs actuellement. ne vous fiez pas à son air renfrogné (cf 1ère photo), elle adore faire des câlins (cf 2ème photo) et a été la plus câline chez le vétérinaire

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Mâle brun tabby et blanc
ce loulou est assez grand gabarit mais tellement maigre pour le moment. il adore les câlins et les photos n'ont pas été faciles

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Je contacte par MP les personnes qui se sont proposées pour voir comment organiser les "parrainages pension"

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci pour ces chats, merci à l association, aux donateurs et aux covoitureurs de dernière minute (Mistoufllette, Marinettemag et Lya) qui ont permis de sauver ces 5 chats supplémentaires

----------


## sydney21

Et du coup il est où le loulou blanc de 10 mois ?

----------


## invite 17

les pauvres ils sont tous vraiment maigre, il était temps pour eux de sortir.

j'espèrent qu'ils vont tous s'accrocher et se battre pour se remettre de tout ça.

----------


## Gaia4ever

> Et du coup il est où le loulou blanc de 10 mois ?


Il est normalement prévu dans les sorties de la semaine prochaine.

----------


## siam4ever

> Siam
> A l endroit A, tous les chats prévus sont sortis et ils sont à présent dans leur FA en dehors des 2 petits pour France qui auraient été pris par une autre structure en directe à la fourrière. On les laisse se poser après une journée longue et chaude pour eux. On attend des photos et nouvelles.


c'est bon Venise j'ai parlé à Gaston merci bcp à toute l'équipe

----------


## sydney21

> Il est normalement prévu dans les sorties de la semaine prochaine.


 ::

----------


## sandrinea

Le magnifique 13b) après avoir reçu les soins adaptés à son état



S'il n'était pas sorti aujourd'hui, je ne pense pas qu'il serait sorti un autre jour ...

Il est très câlin et d'une beauté!

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci Sandrinéa pour la photo du loulou enfin sans sa sonde dans le nez

----------


## Charoline

Un grand bravo à tous ceux qui ont permis la sortie des loulous !!!

Pourvu que tout aille bien pour eux maintenant...

----------


## sydney21

Oh il a un regard qui tue !  :: 

Le loulou aura bien besoin d'un nettoyage/brossage par la suite car il a des bourres de poils mais quand il sera requinqué il redeviendra tout beau !!!

----------


## Muriel P

Merci à toutes et tous pour ces magnifiques sorties ! Plein d'ondes positives aux chats en soins : accrochez-vous, le pire est derrière vous !  ::

----------


## fina_flora

je n'ai pas pu faire de photos de mes covoit (trop de soleil et donc reflets)

merci au FA relais d'en faire (gaston et le personne dont je ne cite pas le nom, mais qui se reconnaîtra avec qui j'ai fait les échanges chez alexiel)

par contre, la grande urgence de l'endroit A va beaucoup mieux et à été pris en en photo

----------


## Alexiel-chan

J'ai récupéré le 38b (celui qui s'est avéré FIV+ au dernier moment) en FA quarantaine. Je réfléchis à son nom dans la nuit.
Le petit père est adorable, il a soif d'amour et faim de câlins. Direct, il s'est servi de moi comme d'un arbre à chat pour me faire des câlins. (alors même que je venais de lui faire faire une inhalation en guise de présentation)

Il est adorable mais par contre il est bien pris, il a dû mal à respirer et ne sent tellement rien qu'il n'a rien voulu manger ni boire. (même après l'inhalation).
J'ai dû beaucoup insister pour qu'il mange de la pâtée bien plus appétissante que des croquettes. Si je n'avais pas approché une cuillère de pâtée il ne l'aurait pas mangée.

Bref il m'inquiète un peu, je le trouve un peu maigrichon et je pense qu'une visite chez le veto va s'imposer pour lui donner un traitement adapté. Il a d'ailleurs aussi les yeux qui sont pris. Il a du mal à les ouvrir (surtout son oeil droit). Mais c'est sa respiration qui est vraiment flippante.

Voici quelques photos prises avec du mal comme il veut toujours des câlins :

----------


## sydney21

Peut-être le gaver un peu à la seringue s'il mange difficilement tout seul. Avec de la pâtée A/D si tu as... 
Ou lui diluer sa pâtée dans un peu d'eau pour le réhydrater.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Encore un chouchou Fiv chez Alexiel, aprés bambou qui lui aussi est en soin.
Alexiel, il n avait pas commencé un traitement antibio en fourriere pour ce petit rouquin?

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Si il avait commencé du Doxival couplé à de l'ophtalon pour les yeux et de l'Ocryl pour les yeux et le nez depuis un bout de temps. Mais il y a rien de probant pour le moment je trouve.

Je continue donc le Doxival et l'Ocryl je lui fais également des inhalations. Par contre j'ai pas d'Ophtalon et va trouver de l'ophtalon demain (un dimanche) sans ordonnance. ^^''

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> je n'ai pas pu faire de photos de mes covoit (trop de soleil et donc reflets)
> 
> merci au FA relais d'en faire (gaston et le personne dont je ne cite pas le nom, mais qui se reconnaîtra avec qui j'ai fait les échanges chez alexiel)
> 
> par contre, la grande urgence de l'endroit A va beaucoup mieux et à été pris en en photo


D'ailleurs j'ai choppé des coups de soleil à attendre dehors avec toi et les minets xD

----------


## chatperlipopette

*14a) mâle castré noir et blanc 4 ans sociable FIV +*



Message de Gaston ce soir : SWEETY son petit nom est un amour de chat comme tous les FIV + hyper gentil, hyper câlin la totale quoi.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Le 38b a désormais un nom : GENKI (un prénom japonais ayant pour signification : Forme et Santé. En espérant que ça lui porte chance).

Ce matin même en insistant il n'a pas voulu manger, donc je lui ai donné un peu de pâtée à la seringue et un peu de nutri plus gel. Je lui ai donné aussi de l'eau à la seringue.
La séance d'inhalation de ce matin n'a pas non plus porté ses fruits. Même pas une petite amélioration. Il respire toujours aussi mal.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Encore un fiv super sympa, à croire que c'est génétique et même si tout ca n est pas très scientifique je n ai pour ma part jamais croisé de fiv sortis de fourrière avec une once de "sauvagerie".
@Alexiel: j ai aussi l impression que les souches de coryza deviennent de plus en plus résistantes au Dox*val et qu il faut passer à un un antibio plus costaud. Tu as pu voir l état de sa bouche?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Exact tous ceux qui sont passés sous l'association étaient des crèmes. Un test PCR sera effectué pour confirmer ou infirmer cela une fois la quarantaine effectuée.
Et contrairement aux autres chats " sains ", ils ne sont jamais rester plus de 15 jours à l'adoption. Espérons que Sweety aura cette chance.

----------


## sydney21

> Ce matin même en insistant il n'a pas voulu manger, donc je lui ai donné un peu de pâtée à la seringue et un peu de nutri plus gel. Je lui ai donné aussi de l'eau à la seringue.
> La séance d'inhalation de ce matin n'a pas non plus porté ses fruits. Même pas une petite amélioration. Il respire toujours aussi mal.


Il ne faudrait pas qu'il voit un véto en urgence ?  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Si justement je l'emmène voir un veto en urgence à 13h.

----------


## sydney21

Merci pour lui. J'espère qu'il va vite remonter la pente...

----------


## 2amours

Super pour les nouvelles de sweety!  ::

----------


## esther&

Merci à toutes celles qui se sont encore démener pour sortir les loulous de fourrière !!! Merci pour les nouvelles et on croise les doigts pour qu ils retrouvent tous la santé.

Concernant les fiv, je confirme qu ils sont vraiment attachant par leur gentillesse!! Grace à chaperlipopette, j ai pu adopter Alcatraz fiv sorti de fourrière en mars 2011. Il a un look particulier, une oreille cassée , un peu obèse ...mais si gentil, un vrai patriarche au sein de ma tribut, tout en douceur. Je renouvellerai l adoption d un fiv sans aucune hésitation!!

----------


## mistigrette

*39b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc - coryza - sociable +++ 
**40b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc - coryza - sociable +++ 

*des nouvelles de nos petits moustachus. 
le plus petit des 2, soja, est très câlin. il suffit de lui parler pour qu'il ronronne. il adore se lover dans le cou. 
le plus poilu, tofu, semble plus fatigué que son frère et dort beaucoup.
ils sont assez dynamiques, c'est plutôt bon signe. ils aiment bien faire la bagarre  ::  et là, ça couine  :: . 
ils éternuent beaucoup et sont très, très maigres. ce qui minquiète est qu'ils n'ont pas beaucoup d'appétit  :: , donc on varie les menus et on surveille...

place aux photos (je n'arrive pas à enlever les 2 dernières de gaïa4ever pdt le covoiturage) :

----------


## aliceg

Des nouvelles de la 31 b) (l'écaille qui a perdu ses BB)?  ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Genki (38b) : a eu droit à une réhydratation sous cutanée car un peu déshydraté et une piqûre de Merbocyl. Il a donc droit à un traitement un peu plus fort avec du Merbocyl à lui donner et des inhalations un peu plus fortes. J'ai récupéré également de l'Ophtalon pour ses yeux.

Et en attendant qu'il remange par lui-même je le nourris et lui donne à boire à la seringue.
Bonne nouvelle en revenant de chez le vétérinaire il a goûté un peu de la pâtée par lui même. Il n'en a pas mangé des masses mais c'est bon signe.

----------


## sydney21

::

----------


## invite 17

ils sont trop mignons les 2 rouquinous, si petit et déja tant de miseres ...., je croise les doigts pour eux et pour tous les autres aussi , pour qu'ils s'en sortent !!!!!

----------


## sandrinea

La 42b et ses 2 BB. Elle a un coryza et toute la famille est en isolation stricte dans mon bureau (il y a des limites pour repousser les murs et je suis archi-complet!) et est sous marbocyl pendant 7 jours. Merci à Sydney21 et toutes celles qui ont aidé et co-voituré pour ce sauvetage:



Des yeux émeraude:



La petite femelle a été réservée par ma véto équin venue me donner un cours cet après-midi pour faire les piqûres sous cutanées de Marbocyl  :: . Il y a de quoi craquer:

----------


## Charoline

Ils sont tous magnifiques...

Pleins d'ondes positives pour eux...

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Merci à toutes celles qui se sont encore démener pour sortir les loulous de fourrière !!! Merci pour les nouvelles et on croise les doigts pour qu ils retrouvent tous la santé.
> 
> Concernant les fiv, je confirme qu ils sont vraiment attachant par leur gentillesse!! Grace à chaperlipopette, j ai pu adopter Alcatraz fiv sorti de fourrière en mars 2011. Il a un look particulier, une oreille cassée , un peu obèse ...mais si gentil, un vrai patriarche au sein de ma tribut, tout en douceur. Je renouvellerai l adoption d un fiv sans aucune hésitation!!


ALCATRAZ c'est lui avec son look particulier et le fait qu'il soit FIV + ses chances de sortir de là étaient réduites fortement mais heureusement que tout le monde ne regarde pas que le physique

----------


## invite 17

bah il a un physique sympa Alcatraz un look de gros matou baroudeur, moi j'aime bien les gros matou a grosses joues  !!!!!

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Genki a retrouvé l'appétit je n'ai plus besoin de seringue. Par contre il boit peu donc je lui en donne un peu à la seringue car vu cette chaleur faudrait pas qu'il se déshydrate.

J'ai l'impression que son traitement commence à lui faire du bien. Notamment les nouvelles inhalations qui lui permettent de respirer un peu mieux même si c'est encore bien bouché.

Par contre aujourd'hui il a éternué du sang. Donc c'est signe d'irritation. (J'espère que ce n'est pas un effet secondaire des inhalations).

Bref je lui nettoie délicatement le nez avec une compresse et du serum phy quand ça arrive. Mais s'il me refait ça encore je pense repartir l'emmener voir un veto en urgence. A moins que certaines personnes ici ont de bons conseils ? (Je n'ai jamais été confrontée à un gros coryza donc je préfère bien faire et m'inquiéter pour rien. Ca va que aujourd'hui je ne travaille pas mais à partir de demain je vais pas pouvoir le surveiller comme ça la journée : De 8h30 à 20h il sera tout seul en semaine)

----------


## mirabelle94

> ALCATRAZ c'est lui avec son look particulier et le fait qu'il soit FIV + ses chances de sortir de là étaient réduites fortement mais heureusement que tout le monde ne regarde pas que le physique


et pourtant quoi de plus attachant qu'un chat qui porte sur lui toutes les traces d'un vie de baroudeur ! une bonne grosse tête de matou qui en a vu de toutes sortes mais qui, tout au fond, a le coeur tendre.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Alexiel, ne t inquiète pas: normal qu il eternue avec un peu de sang à cause de son gros coryza. Maintenant qu  il a ses antibios adaptés , il n y a plus qu à attendre qu il soit soulagé. Perso, une autre visite veto en pleine chaleur et en transport en commun
lui ferait plus de mal que de bien. Il est sous croquettes? Sinon passe à la nourriture humide où tu peux rajouter encore un peu d eau dedans.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Oui ne t'inquiète pas j'allais pas lui faire encore subir le veto today. Au pire j'allais en appeler un pour des conseils par tél.
Et sinon il ne mange que de l'humide pour le moment. Les croquettes que je lui laisse à disposition ne l'intéresse pas. Là cet aprèm' je vais essayer de trouver de la patée A/D (normalement le veto à côté de chez moi doit être ouvert) qui sera bien plus nourrissant que ce qu'il a en ce moment. (et j'en profiterai aussi pour trouver une ou des pharmacies ouvertes pour louer un vrai inhalateur qui sera encore plus efficace que le bol d'eau chaude)

----------


## Rinou

> Je renouvellerai l adoption d un fiv sans aucune hésitation!!


Chiche !
J'en ai justement trappé un : noir et blanc, une cicatrice sur la cornée et des chicots cassés : le baroudeur dans toute sa splendeur ... ::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> Je renouvellerai l adoption d un fiv sans aucune hésitation!!


Oh tu sais j'en ai 2 à la maison qui attendent d'être adopté =D bon Genki vient d'arriver, faut le soigner mais si tu veux un FIV adorable j'ai du stock  :Stick Out Tongue: 
J'ai aussi Bambou un papy de 12/15 ans noir et blanc avec un physique de baroudeur mais une voix toute fluette. Il a une insuffisance Rénale Chronique, une petite anémie chronique et récemment il nous a fait un abcès dentaire alors qu'il n'a quasi plus de dents. Je sais, je vend du rêve là, mais il est trop mignon en plus !

Qui veut un bébé FIV qui veut ? (ils sont trop choupi en plus  :Stick Out Tongue: )


Trève de plaisanterie je vous fais part de ma joie concernant Genki :
J'étais toute contente de voir son premier popo en cette fin  d'après-midi. Ca commençait à m'inquiéter de ne pas le voir en faire  depuis son arrivée. ^^''
En cette fin de journée il a déjà l'air plus  vif même si toujours très pris (il essayait de me suivre pour sortir  de la salle de bain) et dès qu'il me voit il miaule pour que je le  porte et lui fasse des papouilles, trop mignon !

----------


## SarahC

> Des nouvelles de la 31 b) (l'écaille qui a perdu ses BB)?


Je réponds rapidement car suis av mon tel. Elle est sortie samedi. Elle est encore bien prise ms semblait alerte. Babe78 l'a récupérée dimanche.

----------


## partenaire77

Je suis disponible mardi  matinpour des sorties de fourrière si urgence; j'ai rendez-vous à 14H chez le veto secteur 93.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::  Partenaire et merci "pour la jeune fille" que tu gardes actuellement

----------


## fina_flora

lien doodle de covoit fait

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Qui peut me remonter le dernier appel à dons en date + personnes qui se sont proposées pour pension de Babe78? Merci!

----------


## sydney21

*
RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS

**Morphée777 : 20  sans reçu
mirabelle 94 : 20  pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu 
mirabelle 94 : 30  pour les chatons 28a et 29a avec ou sans reçu
mirabelle94 : 30  pour les mamans 4b, 31b, 41b* *avec ou sans reçu**
Alexiel-chan : 20  avec ou sans reçu
TROCA : 50  avec reçu
bbpo : 20  avec reçu
invite 17 : 25  pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu 
Faraday : 10  sans recu
TanjaK: 20  avec reçu
**Sév51 : 25  avec reçu
**Coxigrue : 20  avec reçu*
*Lexiekiwi : 20  sans reçu
Elvizir : 20  sans reçu*
*Manitian : 20  avec reçu*
*floriane_triskell :* *30 * *avec reçu
**Charoline :* *30 ** avec reçu
**Saga :* *10 * *sans reçu
**Lusiole :* *10 * *pour la 4b* *avec* *reçu* 
*

TOTAL: 430 


AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Mirabelle94 : stérilisation au tarif association pour la 3a (avec ou sans reçu)*(à moins qu'elle soit déjà stérilisée ???)

*Partenaire77* :* un bon de stérilisation ou castration chez son vétérinaire dans le 93*

*Sab* : Je propose de parrainer un chat à hauteur de 30 euros par mois jusqu'à fin décembre (ensuite si je peux je continuerai, mais pour l'instant je préfère m'engager jusque là), pour un chat qui n'est pas encore réservé, et de préférence un adulte (je pense que les petits trouvent des solutions plus facilement).

----------


## sydney21

Pour la proposition de Babe, on a déjà plusieurs personnes intéressées :

Lusiole
esther&
lorris
mirabelle94
Potentiellement buddica et CARABAM

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*NOUVEAU SUJET!*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...1/#post1140577

----------


## lynt

> Pour la proposition de Babe, on a déjà plusieurs personnes intéressées :
> 
> Lusiole
> esther&
> lorris
> mirabelle94
> Potentiellement buddica et CARABAM


+ Lexiekiwi

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*Comment va-t-il lui? Arrivé à bon port ou en route chez Stairway?* 


1a) Mâle castré, 1 an, noir et blanc un peu craintif

*=> Réservé par Flokelo

*



Comment vont les autres chats dont on n'a pas de photos? 
Les assocs ou FA pourraient-elles en poster et nous donner rapidement qq news? 

Merci.

----------


## aliceg

> Je réponds rapidement car suis av mon tel. Elle est sortie samedi. Elle est encore bien prise ms semblait alerte. Babe78 l'a récupérée dimanche.


Merci. Je n'arrive pas à comprendre sous quelle assoc elle est partie (rien trouvé sur le forum de la patte de l'espoir). J'ai eu un petit coup de coeur pour cette minette. Ils sont tous magnifiques de toute façon.

----------


## sydney21

> Merci. Je n'arrive pas à comprendre sous quelle assoc elle est partie (rien trouvé sur le forum de la patte de l'espoir). J'ai eu un petit coup de coeur pour cette minette. Ils sont tous magnifiques de toute façon.


Sous l'asso de babe78.

----------


## Stairway

> 1a) Mâle castré, 1 an, noir et blanc un peu craintif
> 
> *=> Réservé par Flokelo
> 
> *


Alors il est chez moi depuis hier soir. Très apeuré, il a griffé la fille du co-voit et feulait pas mal en arrivant. IL a filé se cacher dans mon armoire dont il n'est sorti dans la nuit que pour sauter à 2m du sol, directement dans ma fenêtre ouvert mais sur les volets électriques. J'ai fait un sacré bond dans le lit. Ensuite il a sauté sur mon lit (et sur mon compagnon qui n'a pas trop apprécié) mais pas de griffures ou morsures.

Là, il s'est caché dans un autre placard, a jeté au sol mes provisions rangées sur 2 étages et n'en bouge pas d'un cm. 
J'ai pu le toucher doucement, sans qu'il m'attaque, je lui parle beaucoup en m'asseyant près de lui. 

Il n'a pas touché au lait pour chat, ni à la pâtée et les croquettes ne me semblent pas avoir bougé non-plus. J'espère qu'il a bu quand même. 

Il n'est pas agressif, mais il est terrorisé je crois. Il se replie sur lui-même dès que je bouge ou que je m'approche de lui. Va y avoir du travail je pense pour le sociabiliser. 

Stair'

----------


## TROCA

Bravo et merci aux associations, covoitureuses, FA et organisatrices de ce sauvetage qui s'annonçait si mal ! :: 
Beaucoup de tristesse pour ceux qui sont restés et surtout pour les 18a et 19a pour lesquels la porte s'est refermée à jamais ::

----------


## Stairway

Je rectifie, il griffe aussi par moment.  ::  Pourtant on venait de faire un câlin pendant plusieurs minutes sans soucis. (enfin lui dans le placard et moi assise devant, à lui grattouiller le menton) 
Normal vu son état.

----------


## sydney21

Quelques pistes pour l'apaiser : Zylkène/Anxitane, Feliway, croquettes RC Calm...

----------


## Stairway

Merci, mais dans l'immédiat, ce qui m'inquiète c'est qu'il n'ait pas mangé ni bu.  :Frown:

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Sa nourriture est a proximité de sa planque ou il est obligé d en sortir pour y accéder? Il est allé à sa litière?

----------


## sandrinea

Stairway, je peux te conseiller de laisser de l'eau et de la nourriture très proche de l'endroit où il se cache.

Surtout, laisse le bien se reposer. Les chats en sortie de fourrière sont souvent épuisés moralement et physiquement, une des raisons pour lesquelles ils ne souhaitent pas forcément avoir beaucoup de contact pendant quelques jours. 
Bravo pour tout ce que vous faites pour lui.

----------


## SarahC

> Sa nourriture est a proximité de sa planque ou il est obligé d en sortir pour y accéder? Il est allé à sa litière?


Même question pour l'eau. Il est sorti depuis 3 jours et il doit surtt av la chaleur et le trajet avoir bu. Fina chez toi il était ok niveau bouffe, boisson pipi et selles?

----------


## sydney21

pour la nourriture essaie de lui mettre des choses appétentes : thon, blanc de poulet, jambon...

----------


## Stairway

Ah ah, je suis végé alors en aliments appétents, ça va être dur de lui en dénicher. Je vais voir s'il me reste du thon en conserve par hasard. 

Sinon, caisse à proximité, gamelles paté / croquettes et eau aussi. Il a pas été à la caisse depuis hier et je sens pas d'odeurs particulière (enfin, il sent l'urine mais je pense que ça venait du transport ça) donc je crois qu'il n'a pas fait dans mon placard non-plus. 

J'espère que cette nuit il sortira un peu et qu'il va se nourrir. J'ai déjà eu des chats "sauvages" mais en état de stress comme lui, jamais.

----------


## lynt

Pauvre coco, z'ont pas du être tendres avec lui à la fourrière ; difficile de savoir ce qu'il a pu vivre en plus avant de se retrouver enfermé en box. J'espère qu'il va se détendre quand il comprendra qu'il ne craint rien et qu'il va vite se rattraper en nourriture et en eau.

----------


## Stairway

J'ai lu dans son carnet de santé qu'il a été blessé quand ils l'ont attrapé en février, ensuite la fourrière pendant de longs mois, il a été castré et vacciné courant mai, plus 3h de route hier... on serait KO pour moins que ça nous aussi. J'ai trouvé du saumon et de la miette de crabe, que j'ai mis dans son placard, sous son nez, j'espère qu'il va grignoter un peu quand j'aurais le dos tourné. (mais en attendant, je peux plus remplir ma poubelle, il a eu la bonne idée de se mettre juste à côté et comme je veux pas l'embêter... XD)

----------


## fina_flora

> Merci, mais dans l'immédiat, ce qui m'inquiète c'est qu'il n'ait pas mangé ni bu.


chez moi, il a mangé des croquettes et en faisant sa litière, j'ai vu qu'il y avait du pipi et des selles

----------


## PiaM

*3a) femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable* 
*28a) femelle 10 mois gris tabby timidou mais sociable*
*29a) mâle brun tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable*

sont bien arrivés dans leur FA
A priori pas trop timides, se sont tous laissés caresser à leur arrivée 
le petit de soi disant 5 mois est largement est largement aussi grand quesa copine, enfin en tous cas ce n'est pas vraiment comme ça que je vois un chaton de 5 mois



la 3 a encore besoin d'un peu de temps pour se poser, elle n'est pas méchante du tout mais encore un peu inquiète de ce qui lui arrive et doit d'abord reprendre confiance

----------


## sydney21

Merci Piam pour les loulous  ::

----------


## mirabelle94

merci Piam pour ces belles photos  :: ,  les 2 dans le couffin sont super cools , contents d'être arrivés là. 
et la petite inquiète devrait, elle aussi,  rapidement se rendre compte que ses malheurs sont derrière elle;.

----------


## Rinou

> Beaucoup de tristesse pour ceux qui sont restés et surtout pour les 18a et 19a pour lesquels la porte s'est refermée à jamais


Oh non !
Mais pourquoi ont-ils fait ça ?
Les pauvres petits ... ::

----------


## sydney21

Encore 2 chats qui ont été "arrêtés". Il en restait trop en fin de semaine à l'endroit A, et voilà comment ça se termine...

----------


## Stairway

Bon des nouvelles du jour (je vais ouvrir un post juste pour lui je pense) : il a mangé et bu en mon absence ! Gamelle de lait et d'eau vidée 2 fois.   :: Il a grignoté des croquettes aussi, ainsi que de la pâtée et du mélange crabe/saumon. Je crois qu'il avait un petit creux. 
Pour le moment, il est toujours caché dans un placard : le jour il est dans ma pièce principale, à 3m de moi, caché derrière ma poubelle et dans des sacs de cours et la nuit, il se réfugie dans mon armoire. Je n'ai pas réessayé de le toucher (aie ma main) mais en principe, les animaux sauvages ou apeurés me font vite confiance donc je ne m'inquiète plus trop. Voilà  :Smile: 

Pour son nom, j'hésite entre Third (il a eu une vie antérieure, je lui offre une deuxième chance pour une troisième vie) ou Chacha (à force de l'appeler comme ça) mais ça peut encore changer, je ne connais pas son caractère donc je ne me fixe sur rien.  :: 

Flo, merci pour les infos sur son passé, ça confirme un peu ce que je présentais. Pauvre matou. Je me demande bien pourquoi certaines personnes bossent en refuge/fourrière s'ils n'ont pas l'amour des animaux. Je me demande qui est le connard tiens.  ::

----------


## sydney21

:: 

Une petite photo à l'occasion ?  ::

----------


## Stairway

Je vais pas le déloger de son nid pour le plaisir d'une photo mais dès que possible, oui.  :: 

Pour les infos suivantes, ça sera ici : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoptes-...3/#post1142228

----------


## babe78

voici la petite chatte écaille de tortue en fa sous la patte de l'espoir


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## SarahC

Je n'ai moi non plus jamais vu un chat craintif se laisser mourir de faim, certes,  mais crever de maladie et ne plus s'alimenter, ça, oui. On parlait de "pas manger" et de ne pas "boire" comme symptômes potentiels de quelque chose.
C'est bien en revanche qu'il se soit décidé à manger. Souvent ces chats là sont plus "actifs" la nuit, car moins de choses bougent. Pour le Zylkène, et le RC Calm, c pas mal, mais l'un ou l'autre. Le Feliway, ne gâche pas ton argent pour cela si c'est toi qui prend en charge, ça ne marche pas, et je n'ai ds mes contacts jamais eu aucun retour concluant. 
Depuis février, ça me désole, et en plus ils ne le disent pas.
M'étonnais aussi qu'ils aient castré un craintif.... 
Vacciné à jour, donc? Ca c'est cool. 
Pas re-re vacciné en revanche? On en a eu qui l'ont été 3 fois.....
Reste donc le vermifuge, et c'est réglé.
Tant mieux pour lui, il évitera de trop être balloté.

----------


## sydney21

Comment se fait-il qu'un chat ait pu rester aussi longtemps en fourrière ?  :: 

Et le fait de l'appeler le c****** je trouve ça honteux je n'ai jamais supporté d'entendre des personnes dire d'un animal qu'il est con, peureux oui, craintif, certes, mais la connerie pour moi n'existe pas chez les animaux, il n'y a que les humains qui portent en eux la bêtise et la méchanceté.

----------


## lynt

Je préférerais qu'ils les appellent tous connards si ça pouvait leur permettre d'échapper à la piqûre après des mois passés en fourrière. Dans son malheur, ce chat a une bonne étoile, c'est un survivant ; j'espère maintenant qu'il va arriver à se remettre de ce cauchemar. Allez Chacha t'as fait le plus dur, courage !

----------


## Stairway

Des petites news, Chacha/Third a ENFIN fait pipi et caca. Pas dans la caisse bien sur, mais sur un sac qui trainait par terre. >_> Ce matin, ça fleurait bon dans mon salon et il n'y a pas été de vessie vide hein.  ::   :: 

Et il a bien mangé, je crois que l'appétit revient. On avance, on avance. ^_^

----------


## Gaia4ever

::  Super pour ces bonnes nouvelles!

Petit à petit il va reprendre confiance, et là, quel bonheur!

Effectivement, comme le dit Sydney, seuls les humains sont des C*******! :: 

Passons outre ces bassesses, et réjouissons nous des  progrès de Chacha/ Third!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> voici la petite chatte écaille de tortue en fa sous la patte de l'espoir
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Un nom lui a t il été trouvé?
Comment va t elle?
Samedi quand je l'ai sortie elle avait son petit nez abimé ou qui saignait...

----------


## aliceg

Elle est toute petite cette puce, pas étonnant qu'elle ait perdu ses petits.... Son nez a l'air de cicatriser sur cette photo en tout cas.  Je la trouve mimi avec son petit menton blanc.  ::

----------


## lynt

Génial !  :Big Grin:

----------


## babe78

la petite puce n'a pas encore de nom donc je suis preneuse si vous avez des idées
pour son nez, ce n'est effectivement qu'une grande croûte qui saigne régulièrement mais ca va un peu mieux de jour en jour mais elle ne mange toujours pas et doit être gavée

----------


## Lilly1982

Babe78, pourquoi pas Vida? Pour qu'elle reprenne goût à la vie après la perte de ses bébés

----------


## aliceg

> Babe78, pourquoi pas Vida? Pour qu'elle reprenne goût à la vie après la perte de ses bébés


Vitaliya, Zoé aussi signifie "vie" ;
Rhapsodie à cause du pelage...
Mélisande...

La croute c'est qu'elle a eu une sonde?

----------


## Lya

Sont ENFIN sortis hier sous la Patte de l'Espoir :


*34b) Mâle 10 mois blanc sociable +++
** Coryza 
*
 
*
36b) Femelle 9 ans bleu sociable +++
 Coryza*

----------


## Mistouflette

::

----------


## SarahC

Merci!!! La bleue a un collier??

----------


## Lya

Oui un collier rouge antipuce. Cette minette a été trouvé dehors non identifiée.
Ça me fait penser quil faut que je regarde sur chat perdu dans le département ou elle à été ramassée.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Des nouvelles de GENKI (38b) qui est là depuis 1 semaine maintenant

Et bien il se nourrit et boit tout seul depuis mardi/mercredi. Et pour manger ça il mange ! Il mange même comme un ogre. 
A part ça il est câlin comme c'est pas permis. (Il me fait craquer ce petit coeur)

Sa respiration est désormais normale. Il éternue encore un peu et ses yeux coulent encore.

Bref la fourrière et le coryza sont un lointain souvenir pour lui.

Désolée, j'ai pas eu le temps de faire de nouvelles photos. J'en mettrai dès que possible. ^^

----------


## sydney21

Super ! Je suis bien contente qu'il aille mieux ce loulou...

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Voici quelques photos de Genki prises en fin de journée aujourd'hui. On voit bien qu'il a encore les yeux bien pris. Mais pour le reste ça va.

----------


## Gaia4ever

::  Il est sur la bonne voie, ce beau loulou!

Même s'il a encore les yeux pris, il a déjà changé depuis samedi dernier quand je l'ai sorti de fourrière!
Merci Alexiel Chan de si bien d'occuper de lui!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

SWEETY ( ex 14a ) est à la maison et finit sa quarantaine. C'est un ange, il donne de gros coup de tête. J'ai fais des photos mais j'arrive pas à les charger sur l'ordi  ::

----------


## invite 17

Genki a l'air adorable, il etait temps qu'il sorte, il aurait pas tenu encore bien longtemps. ça va devenir un beau matou calin  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Et voici le beau et adorable Sweety

----------


## mistigrette

*39b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc - coryza - sociable +++ 
**40b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc - coryza - sociable +++ 

*ptite photo de nos 2 catcheurs prise samedi. on ne dirait pas sur la photo mais ils ont de l'énergie à revendre. à part un oeil encore un peu rouge sur soja, le plus petit, le coryza n'est plus qu'un mauvais souvenir. je trouve qu'ils ont bien grossi en une semaine, leur petit bedon s'arrondit. 
LA MERVEILLEUSE NOUVELLE est qu'ils sont installés depuis hier matin avec sally, une maman dont les petits plus âgés ont été adoptés la semaine dernière. elle les a accueillis avec des roucoulements et une toilette en règle. elle joue bcp avec eux. il ne manque plus qu'elle les allaite et le bonheur sera total. déjà une maman =^-^= qui apprend les codes, c'est super pour eux !!

----------


## Verlaine

Comme ils sont beaux!!!  ::  Et une maman rien que pour eux qui n'en ont plus, que du bonheur en perspective!  ::

----------


## Rinou

Formidable !  ::

----------


## Lya

Des nouvelles du male blanc 10 mois, surnomé YETI.
Il est en super forme et très calin, et a énormément besoin de calins et de contact.
Ok chiens (au bout de 2 jours seulement !)

----------


## Alicelovespets

Il est magnifique !!

----------


## Verlaine

Quelle merveille ce ptit bonhomme!  :: 
A voir si OK chats aussi quand il pourra en rencontrer.

----------


## Gaia4ever

> *39b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc - coryza - sociable +++ 
> **40b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc - coryza - sociable +++ 
> 
> *ptite photo de nos 2 catcheurs prise samedi. on ne dirait pas sur la photo mais ils ont de l'énergie à revendre. à part un oeil encore un peu rouge sur soja, le plus petit, le coryza n'est plus qu'un mauvais souvenir. je trouve qu'ils ont bien grossi en une semaine, leur petit bedon s'arrondit. 
> LA MERVEILLEUSE NOUVELLE est qu'ils sont installés depuis hier matin avec sally, une maman dont les petits plus âgés ont été adoptés la semaine dernière. elle les a accueillis avec des roucoulements et une toilette en règle. elle joue bcp avec eux. il ne manque plus qu'elle les allaite et le bonheur sera total. déjà une maman =^-^= qui apprend les codes, c'est super pour eux !!


 ::  Génial pour ces deux loulous trop mimis!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il est magnifique !!


+1! Il est superbe!

----------


## TROCA

Un seul mot merci à toutes pour ces photos et les belles réussites qu'elles montrent . Vous êtes formidables !
Cela fait tant de bien par les temps qui courent avec ces sauvetages qui peinent à avancer de voir qu'il y en a qui sont définitivement sortis d'affaire grâce à vous.
Alors à toutes celles qui s'investissent à fond pour eux  ::

----------


## Lya

Juste une dernière pour la route, 
 C'est un chat hyper stressé comme on peut le voir!!!  :: 
Et notez cette harmonie des couleurs !

----------


## Verlaine

Excellent! Au début je cherchais le chat parmi ces énormes chiens. C'est vrai que c'est beau le blanc. Tiens il irait bien chez moi, mes chiens aussi sont blancs (mais moins gros).

----------


## Lusiole

Yeti est magnifique ! Quel regard !
Et assorti à la troupe en plus, la grande classe  :Smile: !

----------


## 2amours

sweety est bien arrivé a la maison aujourd'hui avec ses deux compagnon sacha et gully! il se repose sur le canapé  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'ai fais des photos de leur arrivée, je les poste dès que j'ai un moment. En tout cas Sweety est à l'aise partout......même pas peur !

----------


## babe78

tout d'abord, Vida, la petite écaille de tortue va beaucoup mieux, son nez est complètement dégagé et elle passe son temps à dormir sur ma chienne, je mets une photos dès que j'aurais réussi à les charger

quelques nouvelles des loulous en pension


Shade, la jeune grise ne va toujours pas bien, elle semble surtout déprimée car rien trouvé au niveau vétérinaire où elle se roule dans tous les sens, nous allons donc la faire partir en fa longue durée dès que possible, ce sera la prioriataire dès qu'une place se libère


les autres loulous en fourrière vont beaucoup mieux

voici santale la petite tricolore




Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.



loukhoum, le mâle tigré et blanc qui se frotte sur tout le monde 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

tahiti, la femelle qui ne pouvait plus du tout respirer et qui va maintenant super bien

Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

et Chaplin, le noir et blanc qui nous avait fait la surprise de venir avec sa perf




Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.

----------


## SarahC

Ils ont l'air clairement "mieux" en effet!  ::

----------


## sandrinea

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'informer du passé de la 42b et ses BB?
A-t-elle été trouvée ou abandonnée?

----------


## SarahC

A mon avis abandonnée puis trouvée, les sociables sont quasi tous des abandons, ou des pertes.
Mais bon la chatte av petits c souvent une "trouvée" ds le jardin qui appartient à la personne qui ramène et qui confond refuge et fourrière.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Question bête, le 2ème petit est caché en dessous?

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Les yeux de Genki commencent vraiment à aller mieux.

Je sens qu'il est sur la fin de son coryza, il éternue presque plus. Et puis monsieur ne se laisse plus trop faire pour les soins, il se débat pour pas avoir son Ophtalon dans les yeux et son petit cachet de Marbocyl du matin. Je trouve ça donc très bon signe que monsieur ne veuille pas et me fasse la gueule ensuite parce que ça l'a vexé  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mirabelle94

merci à toutes pour ces magnifiques photos . ça met du baume au coeur.

----------


## sandrinea

> A mon avis abandonnée puis trouvée, les sociables sont quasi tous des abandons, ou des pertes.
> Mais bon la chatte av petits c souvent une "trouvée" ds le jardin qui appartient à la personne qui ramène et qui confond refuge et fourrière.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Question bête, le 2ème petit est caché en dessous?


Le 2nd petit n'est pas sur la photo.

La mère (42B) baptisée Dushka recherche beaucoup la compagnie de l'humain et je me demandais si dans un cas comme celui-ci, il n'y aurait pas interrêt à la diffuser sur des sites d'animaux perdus (je n'en connais pas)? 
Une chatte gestante peut s'éloigner pour la mise bas et être trouvée par d'autres personnes qui l'amènent en fourrière?

Vu le niveau de sociabilisation, elle a dù être choyée. 
Par contre, si elle a été abandonnée, autant ne pas perdre de temps à retrouver un propriétaire qui ne la reprendra pas ...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tu peux toujours regarder sur chatperdu.org.

Tu peux nous mettre la famille au complet en photo ? J'adore faire mes fonds d'écran avec des photos comme ça.  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici Sweety à son arrivée ( pas perturbé le loulou )

----------


## sandrinea

Pour chaperlipopette

Je dois avouer être un peu "verte" sur ce sauvetage: les 3 étaient diffusés "coryza", donc rendez-vous immédiat à leur sortie chez le vétérinaire avec Sydney21 (super contente d'avoir rencontré quelqu'un d'aussi sympa) qui les avait déjà vus à leur arrivée avec Sydney21 et n'avait rien prescrit.

Je lui précise que je suis spécialisée en équidés, mais je ne connais pas cette pathologie et les soins sur les chats (et à forfiori des chatons de 3 semaines sortant d'un lieu difficile sanitairement comme une fourrière).
Il prescrit du marbocyl et du collyre. Je suis un peu étonnée car même s'ils ont des poils mi-longs, les 3 chats sont très maigres (au niveau des reins) et il y a une chatte allaitante et deux BB, mais je ne suis pas véto. 
Pour des équidés, j'aurai aussi boosté l'organisme car l'antibiothérapie ne combat que l'infection bactérienne, pas le virus.

Le week-end passe avec le marbocyl, tout le monde au chaud et en quarantaine dans mon bureau. La mère nourrit au Hills. La mère récupère petit à petit et dévore, mais je vais chez mon vétérinaire alarmée par l'état des petits.

Stupéfaite, j'apprends que les BB sont en hypothermie (34,5°!), qu'il faut les réchauffer avec bouillote et radiateur, qu'il existe du nutrigel pour les booster et j'achète du lait pour aider un peu au besoin car Dushka est assez maigre et je ne suis pas sûre qu'elle allaite au mieux.

Le petit mâle me semble vigoureux, mais la petite femelle était plus morte que vive avec un pronostic très réservé pour eux.
Avec toutes ses recommandations, je me bats pour eux tous les jours: la petite est très affaiblie, mais toujours vivante avec une respiration encore sifflante et des sécrétions dans la bouche, les yeux fermés, le petit mâle devrait survivre.

J'ai boosté toute la famille au nutrigel, mais bien tard à mon goût, vermifugé tout le monde, donné quelques biberons, mais comme ils n'en voulaient pas trop, pas beaucoup insisté non plus pour ne pas trop encombrer l'appareil digestif alors que l'organisme est déjà occupé à combattre le virus.
Des bouillotes et chauffage en permanence, des petites gouttes de nutrigel pour les BB en plusieurs fois dans la journée.

De grâce, amis vétérinaires ou connaisseurs, pensez à bien conseiller les néophytes car même si ce type d'herpès virus tue beaucoup de chatons, aidez nous à être efficace avec le bon protocole immédiatement pour tenter d'en sauver le maximum.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Et comment vont ils aujourd'hui ?

Merci pour la photo.  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

En effet ça craint ça, certains vétos pensent que dès qu'on parle "asso" ou "PA" cela signifie "ok, il maîtrise.
Votre véto régulier est ok, habitué à cela j'imagine?
La maman mange des croquettes chatons? Pour la booster? 
Les petits vont mieux?
On vous a conseillé les inhalations?
Bref, si besoin, rappelez les personnes qui ont l'habitude, et on vous aiguillera.

----------


## sandrinea

J'avais acheté des croquettes Hills chatons également chez le 1er vétérinaire, mais personne n'en veut!
J'ai donc acheté de la pâté chatons, toujours pareil pour les BB (le problème est qu'ils n'ont pas d'odorat à cause du coryza).

On ne m'a pas conseillé d'inhalations pour les chatons, mais je suis habituée à en faire aux chevaux (l'herpès virus chez eux est la rhinopneumonie), peut-être car les BB sont trop affaiblis? La petite femelle pèse 290g!

L'état clinique actuel est celui décrit dans mon post précédent et le combat est très dur pour la petite qui est dans un état alarmant: très faible, mais elle se déplace un petit peu.

Dushka semble rétablie.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Et ils sont hospitalisés ou pas? Car là si rien n'est fait, sous cut, perf, injections c'est la mort assurée. 
Vous avez un véto chat valable? Rappelez moi d'où vous venez?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> J'avais acheté des croquettes Hills chatons également chez le 1er vétérinaire, mais personne n'en veut!
> J'ai donc acheté de la pâté chatons, toujours pareil pour les BB (le problème est qu'ils n'ont pas d'odorat à cause du coryza).
> 
> On ne m'a pas conseillé d'inhalations pour les chatons, mais je suis habituée à en faire aux chevaux (l'herpès virus chez eux est la rhinopneumonie), peut-être car les BB sont trop affaiblis? La petite femelle pèse 290g!
> 
> L'état clinique actuel est celui décrit dans mon post précédent et le combat est très dur pour la petite qui est dans un état alarmant: très faible, mais elle se déplace un petit peu.
> 
> Dushka semble rétablie.


Tu peux donner du nutri+gel et de la patée a/d. Elle perd du poids ? Elle boit ? Tu as testé au niveau de la peau du coup pour voir si elle était déshydratée ?

----------


## sandrinea

Je suis de Lamorlaye - Chantilly (60), limite du 95.

Je suis ok pour régler les frais d'hospitalisation et tellement déçue d'avoir été mal conseillée car je suis très habituée à faire des soins sur les équidés et consciente de la mauvaise direction initiale prise pour soigner cette pathologie. 
Toutes les heures comptent pour les BB et tout n'a pas été mis en oeuvre immédiatement alors que je suis ok apprendre et tout faire depuis le départ.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tu as un véto à côté de chez toi tarif assoc il me semble ? Depuis quand leur état a empiré ?

----------


## sandrinea

A tort ou à raison, j'ai eu le sentiment que les vétérinaires semblaient un peu fatalistes: il y a beaucoup de chatons qui meurent de cette pathologie.

Je suis prête à l'accepter, mais pas de ne pas avoir fait le maximum.

----------


## lynt

Fonce les faire hospitaliser, tu n'as pas à t'en vouloir, on apprend toutes sur le tas, de nos erreurs et de celles des vétos... Je croise les doigts pour eux. ::

----------


## sandrinea

Concernant le tarif asso, ce n'était pas mon souci immédiat car j'ai beaucoup de travail avec des gardes de 6h/22h, (ce n'est pas le problème car ils sont dans mon bureau) et je suis allée chez le véto le plus proche qui me semble compétent car je ne voulais pas m'éloigner.
Il ne m'a pas proposé d'hospitalisation, je préfererai changer pour cette raison.

L'état clinique est celui initial, je l'ai trouvé immédiatement alarmant, contrairement au 1er vét

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je pense qu'il n'a pas proposé l'hospitalisation car il pense que beaucoup de chatons de s'en sortent pas et n'a pas voulu me faire faire plus de frais?

----------


## lynt

L'expérience que j'ai eu des vétos quand on dit "sous assoc" c'est qu'ils ne soignent pas à fond au départ, ils pensent au coût pour les assoc. On m'a sorti du "si c'était votre chat, je vous conseillerais de faire ça"  :: .

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Vous fait un MP. Là ça craint.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

> L'expérience que j'ai eu des vétos quand on dit "sous assoc" c'est qu'ils ne soignent pas à fond au départ, ils pensent au coût pour les assoc. On m'a sorti du "si c'était votre chat, je vous conseillerais de faire ça" .


Pareil.....

----------


## sandrinea

Je vais partir immédiatement avec mes chatons chez un véto conseillé par mon vétérinaire équin, mais merci de me donner les instructions sur le protocole à suivre: perfs etc ... car je ne voudrais pas de ratés avec ce 3è praticien.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Ce qui importe c'est la température, donc faut tjs un thermomètre, et aussi une mini balance, le poids et la courbe chez les chatons, tjs à surveiller, tous les jours. Enfin, à cet âge, à mon avis ils feront des poches de réhydratation.
Ne laissez pas euthanasier le BB trop vite cependant, car le nursing, les biberons, médocs, maman etc, peuvent l'aider.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Si des expertes plus calées me lisent, faites une liste, ça servira tjs à d'autres!

----------


## sandrinea

Dernière demande de conseil: le petit mâle va bien.

Dois-je faire hospitaliser toute la famille ou seulement la petite et son frère ou la petite seule?
Sur les BB chevaux, je travaille toujours par binôme pour ne pas isoler un animal.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Moi je serai d'avis à montrer les deux. Ils jouent ensemble dorment ensemble. Donc une rechute est possible pour le frérot. La maman elle est plus armée.

----------


## Muriel P

En cas d'hospitalisation, ne serait-ce pas mieux d'hospitaliser toute la famille ensemble ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ben entre les microbes chez le véto et le stress de les emmener je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit tout benef pour la mère surtout qu'elle est bien d'après Sandrinea.

----------


## babe78

voici la photo promise de vida

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


et si des fas ne peuvent pas faire de quarantaine, n'hésitez pas, les loulous actuellement en pension sont des amours et pourraient libérer des places pour que d'autres en urgence sortent. 


et un peu moins sympa, pour info les factures vétérinaires des loulous en pension

facture de la première visite le samedi matin avec tous les chats arrivés dans la nuit très malade et donc les médicaments pour les 5 : total 118,23 euros


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


et les premières mises à jour castration, stérilisation et vaccins

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## lynt

Stress d'aller chez le véto ou stress d'être séparée d'un de ses bébés ou des deux... Je crois que j'amènerais les 3 au cas où pour ne pas sous estimer l'influence de la séparation et laisserais la décision finale d'hospitaliser tout le monde ou pas à l'appréciation du véto.

----------


## Muriel P

> Ben entre les microbes chez le véto et le stress de les emmener je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit tout benef pour la mère surtout qu'elle est bien d'après Sandrinea.


Ok. Je me posais la question par rapport à la petite chatonne, de savoir si le stress de la séparation ne lui enlèverait pas "la niaque". Mais c'est vrai que c'est faire courir un grand risque aux autres aussi. 
J'espère que nous aurons vite de bonnes nouvelles de la puce !

----------


## sandrinea

Je tiens à remercier tous ceux qui se sont manifestés par écrit ou téléphone.

J'avais décidé d'aller à "l'arrache" à la clinique de l'Isle Adam avec toute la famille. 
La cage de transport qui pouvait accueillir la famille a servi ce matin pour un chat en état de choc avec une formule sanguine très perturbée notamment au niveau de leucocytes, hospitalisé dans état grave sans qu'un diagnostic puisse être posé pour le moment.

Je devais donc la laver et procéder à une désinfection très minutieuse, puis aller à la clinique à 45 mn, soit dans une heure en cumulant tout.
J'ai trouvé cela stupide car j'avais assez perdu de temps comme cela: j'ai donné une dose de nutrigel, puis j'ai enveloppé la petite dans une serviette, suis retournée à l'arrache chez mon véto au bout de la rue en lui disant que les conseils qu'il m'avait donnés avaient amélioré les chats, mais que l'asso qui me les avait confiés avait conseillé de faire une poche de réhydratation et s'il était possible de faire du glucose/ringer comme pour les chevaux pour la booster?

Il a trouvé très bien de faire la poche et a proposé autre chose pour booster. Je la laisse 1h30 seule (je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit très traumatisant car elle est très faible) et je la ramène à sa mère.

J'ai appliqué le protocole de transport pour les chevaux que l'ont doit opérer en urgence à Maisons Alfort, en boostant d'abord et voyageant ensuite. 
Je n'exclue pas d'aller à l'Isle Adam à la suite.

----------


## sandrinea

Une photo des bouts de chou prise avant de partir chez le vétérinaire. Au 1er plan, le petit mâle.
La petite femelle a été perfusée, a eu des inhalations et je continue à la nourrir avec du nutrigel.

Une petite vidéo avec leur bouillotte de fortune:

http://youtu.be/hxlJR5p05oc

----------


## Verlaine

Que pense le véto de l'état de la puce?

----------


## sandrinea

Depuis le début, il pense qu'ils vont mourir. 
Je crois que c'est la raison pour laquelle il n'a pas conseillé de dépenses.

La petite a dormi profondément après ses deux perfs, son inhalation et sa prise de nutrigel. 
Je pense qu'elle a dù têter car elle n'a pas voulu le biberon. 
La mère s'en occupe très bien et doit sentir que c'est la plus faible, car elle est plus attentionnée avec elle.
Elle doit avoir du lait car le mâle est très tonique et a un poids normal.

Je booste beaucoup Dushka, car c'est aussi par elle que vient la meilleure alimentation. Elle est très proche de moi, mais n'allaite jamais en ma présence.

A l'instant, la petite est assise et beaucoup moins faible que cet après-midi.

----------


## SarahC

Ne pas hésiter à aller à la clinique pour compléter, car le WE arrive et si le petit décline...
Niveau température, poids, etc, etc, il vous a brieffée?

----------


## sandrinea

Pour la température, la référence serait 38° et pour le poids, 100 g par semaine.
J'ai une balance de cuisine et je vais peser tous les jours.

Je vais faire la même chose demain et si je n'ai pas de véto proche dimanche, je vais demander qu'il me montre comment perfuser car je le fais pour les chevaux depuis 20 ans. 
J'ai aussi l'adresse de la clinique de l'Isle Adam ouverte 24/24h - 7j/7

Je suis preneuse de tous les conseils. Grâce à l'aide que j'ai reçue, je n'allume pas trop le chauffage d'appoint pour ne pas risquer de deshydrater (juste un peu en rentrant de la clinique) et je le substitue à plus de bouillotte.

Je ne sais pas ce que vous pensez des photos et de la petite vidéo, mais je trouve que le petit mâle évolue très bien.

----------


## aliceg

Ca peut vraiment aller très vite pour des chatons....au moins ceux là ont-ils la chance d'avoir encore leur maman. Ils n'avaient pas l'air si mal en point quand ils sont sortis. 
Pour la perf, en la réchauffant bien au préalable, ça peut efficacement servir de bouillote accessoirement et ça sera bien plus agréable pour eux.

----------


## sandrinea

Je suis persuadée, Aliceg, que si j'avais mis en place un meilleur protocole depuis leur arrivée, (bouillote, nutrigel, inhalation), je leur aurai donné une chance supplémentaire. 

Que mettez-vous dans les inhalations et quelles quantités? Combien en faire par jour?

----------


## sydney21

> Je dois avouer être un peu "verte" sur ce sauvetage: les 3 étaient diffusés "coryza", donc rendez-vous immédiat à leur sortie chez le vétérinaire avec Sydney21 (super contente d'avoir rencontré quelqu'un d'aussi sympa) qui les avait déjà vus à leur arrivée avec Sydney21 et n'avait rien prescrit.


Je pense que tu confonds les pseudos nous ne nous sommes jamais rencontrées...

----------


## SarahC

> Je suis persuadée, Aliceg, que si j'avais mis en place un meilleur protocole depuis leur arrivée, (bouillote, nutrigel, inhalation), je leur aurai donné une chance supplémentaire. 
> 
> Que mettez-vous dans les inhalations et quelles quantités? Combien en faire par jour?


Si le veto avait été valable vous auriez honnêtement toutes ces réponses. Et vu l'urgence, tout cela pour voir un type qui les rend alors que je maintiens que ce petit est en danger à par l'isle Adam av de vrais conseils car personne ici n'est veto et ne pourra diagnostiquer une urgence, je ne saurais en dire plus. C'est sa vie qui peut se jouer et je reste persuadée que pris en charge correctement ce petit et son petit pote vivront mais à perdre du temps ici et chez des vétos du type c'est dommage. HS: oui Sydney21, elle confond et parle de Cyrano. /  Tenez nous au courant. Je ne tiens pas à vous ennuyer mais si le veto avait été valable vous n'auriez plus aucune question ce soir et ils les auraient peut être tous gardés, sachant que co le dit Chatperli ils ont tous la même maladie et se refile tout donc autant faire "le lot" pour le voyage et ne pas attendre le mort. C donner à tord raison à du fatalisme de veto.

----------


## sandrinea

Je suis désolée pour la confusion des pseudos, je m'y perds un peu et je continue à remercier M.P qui a eu la gentillesse de m'accompagner chez le 1er véto et m'a accordé du temps au téléphone hier.

Merci aussi à tous ceux qui ont pris le temps de répondre. Leur intervention m'a permis de réfléchir et d'améliorer la qualité des soins.

Voici le stade de réflexion:

La famille est sortie de fourrière le samedi atteinte du coryza, la petite femelle plus apathique que les deux autres.

En raison de leurs conditions sanitaires de vie et de la complexité du virus, ils ont eu une couverture antibiotique immédiate de marbocyl de 10j par injections sous cutanées.

La semaine suivante, ajout de bouillottes, chauffage, nutrigel, biberons

Depuis 4 jours, surveillance du poids et de la température quotidienne

Ni la mère, ni le fils ne présentent de symptôme depuis mercredi

Hier, deux perfusions pour réhydrater la petite toujours aussi apathique, une inhalation. Constatation d'un mieux.

Aujourd'hui ajout de Lysine à l'alimentation, retour de la petite chez le vétérinaire pour perfuser si nécessaire et prendre les médicaments pour faire d'autres inhalations.

J'ai eu le temps d'analyser et de comparer ce que je fais dans les traitements d'herpès virus chez le cheval qui peuvent être léthales également: jamais de déplacement d'un animal contaminé - aucun stress - tous les soins administrés dans des barns d'isolation en procédure renforcée (pédiluve, combinaison sur les vétements, casquettes, soins et nourritures administrés en fin de tournée par des personnes qui ont interdiction d'approcher les poulains).

Dans la mesure où l'herpès virus peut rester à vie à l'état latent dans l'organisme et que mes 3 chats viennent de subir une attaque, je préfère leur éviter tout déplacement, stress de cage et de séparation d'environnement. 

J'ai choisi d'envelopper la petite dans une polaire et la tenir dans mes bras, plutôt que d'exposer mes convalescents forcément immunodéficients au regard de leur récente situation dans une clinique et dans une cage.

Les temps d'hospitalisation peuvent être très courts car la clinique est au bout de la route. 

Les 2 vétérinaires auraient pu faire mieux en terme de conseil, mais n'ont pas été négligents intentionnellement, plutôt fatalistes (tous leurs clients ne se battent pas forcément pour des bouts de chou de quelques semaines).

Accessoirement, l'année dernière nous avons réussi à sauver sans séquelle un poulain de la forme nerveuse de l'herpes virus avec atteintes neurologiques, condamné par les vétérinaires, par un cumul de soins appropriés, sans relâche et avec aussi une part de chance ...

J'espère qu'elle suivra également cette petite qui présente un peu de mieux ce matin.

----------


## Verlaine

J'avoue ne pas comprendre pourquoi vous n'allez pas chez le vétérinaire que tout le monde vous conseille. Les petits auraient sans doute bien plus de chances de s'en sortir.
Et puis, même si vous êtes experte en chevaux, comment dire, ça n'a rien à voir avec des chats, donc à un moment il faut arrêter de comparer et agir en fonction de l'espèce concernée.
J'espère que la petite va vivre, elle a déjà assez souffert comme ça, mais peut-être faudrait-il vraiment changer de clinique pour avoir un avis différent et apparemment des compétences différentes aussi.

----------


## sandrinea

Il y a plusieurs raisons pour lesquelles je ne vais pas à l'Isle Adam immédiatement:

La petite n'est pas la seule à avoir souffert, son frère et sa mère aussi. 
Aucun des 3 ne pouvait respirer normalement à leur arrivée, les petits n'arrivaient pas à ouvrir les yeux.

Deux sont stabilisés et ne montrent plus de symptôme mais sont forcément immunodéficients. 
Le stress d'une cage de transport, d'un transport de 45 mn et la crainte de les exposer à contracter une autre attaque virale et bactériologique dans une clinique qui est un bouillon de culture permanent me font préférer les laisser en isolation dans un endroit chaud et sécurisé où ils sont libres et où la mère s'alimente très bien.

Le stress peut aussi déstabiliser leur état qui est incomparablement meilleur que celui de leur arrivée.

Je suis obligée de protéger ceux que l'on peut considérer en convalescence pour ne pas les exposer inconsidérément.
Ils ont tous été examinés par mon vétérinaire, il y a 48h, qui a des compétences que j'ai pu évaluer grâce aux conseils qui m'ont été donnés par les personnes qui ont eu la gentillesse de me consacrer du temps.

Depuis qu'il a compris que même si par son expérience, il avait constaté que 80% des chatons atteints comme la petite décédaient, je ferais le maximum pour qu'elle intègre les 20% qui survivaient et que j'étais prête à y consacrer le budget nécessaire, son comportement a changé.

Je n'exclue pas d'aller à l'Isle Adam, mais c'est séparer la petite de sa mère pendant au moins 3 heures ou bouger des animaux stabilisés pour les mettre dans un endroit qui offre des garanties sanitaires restreintes.

Je me permettais de faire des analogies avec un virus herpès d'une autre espèce car ils sont nommés de la même façon car leur action dans l'organisme est identique. 
Si je pensais qu'il n'y avait aucune différence, je ne demanderais pas conseil, car soyez sûr que je fais le maximum pour cette petite famille.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Moi même je suis d'avis à ne pas promener tout le monde si l'état de santé est bon d'autant plus qu'on le sait le stress peut occasionner une rechute. Par contre pour la petite il vaut mieux qu'elle passe 3 heures sans sa mère plutôt qu'elle ne survive pas.

----------


## Verlaine

Voilà, je comprends les explications données mais la vie de la petite est encore menacée et effectivement, qu'est-ce que 3h si elle peut survivre? Elle a peut-être besoin de recevoir des soins qu'on ne peut pas pratiquer chez soi parce que nous n'avons pas le matériel nécessaire, ni la compétence. 
Je connais la clinique de l'Isle Adam de réputation et je n'en ai jamais entendu de mal, bien au contraire. Non pas que votre clinique soit mauvaise, mais je pense que si tout le monde vous conseille d'aller là-bas, c'est parce que cette clinique est habituée à gérer des chats qui arrivent en piteux état.

----------


## chatperlipopette

SWEETY étant tellement adorable et très à l'aise partout que j'ai fais son post pour lui trouver une gentille famille qui prendra soin de lui comme il le mérite. La semaine prochaine, il aura son rappel de vaccin et le test en PCR.
Voici son post d'adoption : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...8/#post1159053

----------


## SarahC

Quelles sont les nouvelles pour le chaton dont l'état est critique? Et l'autre petit et sa mère?

----------


## sandrinea

Simba, mon chat adoré est décédé hier matin foudroyé par une septicémie et la petite dans la soirée par une attaque d'herpès virus et de calicivirus (même la langue était nécrosée par les ulcères). 

C'est très dur ...

RIP p'tit bout de chou et Simba, qui adorait rester au bureau avec moi pensant m'aider à classer de sa manière peu orthodoxe:

----------


## Coxigrue

Sandrinea, courage à vous.

----------


## aliceg

C'est vraiment injuste.... ::

----------


## Muriel P

Quelle tristesse... que d'injustices  ::  Bon courage à vous sandrinea.

----------


## Sév51

Une grosse pensée pour toi Sandrinea...

----------


## SarahC

Une grosse pensée pour ces pauvres innocents...

----------


## TROCA

Quelle tristesse ! Une grosse pensée pour ces petites vies . 
Comment vont la maman et le petit bébé mâle.

----------


## sandrinea

Eux vont très bien. Le petit est passé de 350 g à 400 g en 4 jours.
Ils ont beaucoup de moral, sont très toniques et s'alimentent très bien.

Avant son décès, la petite a été hospitalisée tous les jours en suivant les conseils que l'on m'a donnés pour être réhydratée, faire des inhalations et être boostée à la clinique du Dr Pechayre à Lamorlaye, qui est réputée.
J'avais des horaires 6h-22h jusqu'à samedi soir (j'ai même terminé à 23h) et je ne pouvais aller à l'Isle Adam que Dimanche pour cette raison.

En plus, j'avais Simba hospitalisé dans un état désespéré et j'en profitais pour aller le caresser, lui parler et le soutenir. 
La dernière fois que j'ai l'ai vu, il était déjà froid, malgré la bouillotte, la polaire et la perfusion, les yeux très enfoncés dans les orbites même s'il était conscient et répondait quand je lui parlais, je me doutais que c'était un adieu.

Le vétérinaire m'a expliqué qu'il avait tout de suite jugé que les lésions ulcéreuses de la bouche et la langue, conjuguées aux sécrétions provenant de la gorge, l'atteinte pulmonaire et surtout la courbe de poids négative de la petite malgré les efforts entrepris lui donnaient des chances de survie quasi impossibles.

Cela n'empêche que les accueils de bébés avec coryza seront gérés différement grâce aux conseils reçus pour mettre en place un protocole très efficace immédiatement.

----------


## Lusiole

Quelle horreur... Mes pensées à toi, sandrinea, et aux loulous injustement partis trop tôt.

----------


## chatperlipopette

SWEETY a eu son rappel TC + test en PCR. C'est un loulou en pleine forme. Résultat du test dans qq jours.

----------


## Verlaine

On croise les doigts pour le résultat du test!

----------


## Lilly1982

Sandrinea, des nouvelles de la maman et de son bébé?

----------


## sandrinea

Ils vont très bien et n'ont plus aucun symptôme depuis mercredi dernier et sont très toniques. Le petit prend du poids normalement.

Il devrait avoir entre un mois et 6 semaines, mais il ne veut pas manger: croquettes ou pâtée BB. J'ai essayé de mélanger quelques croquettes dans du lait, c'est non. 
Pourtant, je pense qu'il a récupéré de l'odorat. Comme ils ont contracté herpès et calicivirus, peut-être encore un peu d'ulcérations dans la bouche? Ce qui m'étonne quand même, car il n'essaie même pas de manger.

Il ne veut que ses biberons et le nutrigel, là il dévore!
La mère était très maigre et devait avoir très peu de lait et il a été biberonné rapidement.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici la facture concernant le test en PCR pour confirmer ou infirmer le FIV de Sweety ( le rappel apparait également ) :

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Bonjour,

Genki doit rejoindre sa FALD, est ce que quelqu'un peut nous aider à trouver ce petit bout de co-voit: 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...8/#post1169445

Merci d'avance !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Résultat du PCR pour SWEETY : Il est bien FIV + confirmé.

----------


## lynt

Craquant comme il est, ça ne devrait pas être un gros frein à son adoption  ::

----------


## 2amours

> Craquant comme il est, ça ne devrait pas être un gros frein à son adoption


J’espère car il est vraiment ADORABLE le beau sweety!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ce serait fortement dommage surtout qu'il est porteur non déclaré et qu'il peut très bien ne jamais le déclarer. Aucun des chats FIV + placés sous mon assoc ne l'a déclaré et tous sont heureux comme des papes et en bonne santé.

Il y a eu VOYOU 9 ans / CASH 5 ans / ALCATRAZ 5 ans si je me souviens bien.

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Pour Genki aussi le test à confirmer le FIV+. Mais il est tellement mignon qu'il trouvera facilement une famille aussi.

----------


## Lusiole

Je suis déçue pour le PCR... mais bon , Sweety est tellement chou que ça ne devrait pas poser de problème ! Des touches pour lui ?

----------


## 2amours

> Je suis déçue pour le PCR... mais bon , Sweety est tellement chou que ça ne devrait pas poser de problème ! Des touches pour lui ?


Non rien pour le moment  ::  Pourtant je mets plein de photos sur son post et c'est vraiment un amour! Mais personne...

----------


## SarahC

> *
> RECAP PROMESSES DE DONS
> 
> **Morphée777 : 20  sans reçu
> mirabelle 94 : 20  pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu 
> mirabelle 94 : 30  pour les chatons 28a et 29a avec ou sans reçu
> mirabelle94 : 30  pour les mamans 4b, 31b, 41b* *avec ou sans reçu**
> Alexiel-chan : 20  avec ou sans reçu
> TROCA : 50  avec reçu
> ...





> Pour la proposition de Babe, on a déjà plusieurs personnes intéressées :
> 
> Lusiole
> esther&
> lorris
> mirabelle94
> Potentiellement buddica et CARABAM



Pour le récap dons je pense qu'on a remonté le dernier, par contre, je ne me souviens pas des donateurs de Babe pour la pension, si elle passe par là, que je récap correctement, merci encore!

----------


## babe78

la pension est à part donc tu peux réintégrer le don de buddica pour les blessés et celui de lusiole

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Qq factures pour mémoire.... 




> voici la photo promise de vida
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> et si des fas ne peuvent pas faire de quarantaine, n'hésitez pas, les loulous actuellement en pension sont des amours et pourraient libérer des places pour que d'autres en urgence sortent. 
> 
> 
> et un peu moins sympa, pour info les factures vétérinaires des loulous en pension
> ...






> Voici la facture concernant le test en  PCR pour confirmer ou infirmer le FIV de Sweety ( le rappel apparait  également ) :
> 
> Pièce jointe 47120

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Encore un appel à dons TRES en retard, il est le 5ème sur les 10 qui va être résolu ce jour, si je ne suis pas sénile.
Comme je le précisais sur d'autres sujets, ce n'est plus notre façon de faire désormais, trop de retard pour les donateurs et les assocs, trop de temps passé sur cela, et pas assez pour 24h si l'on a une vie privée comme tout le monde, et un travail.

Je me répète pour ceux qui lisent les SOS, les dons sont pointés d'abord:
- selon leur fléchage
- selon les reçus demandés
- selon les frais engendrés
- le nombre de chats, mais avant cela, les cas particuliers, type malades, blessés, etc.*
- quand le chat n'est pas sorti, le don est réattribué, sauf en cas de report de votre part

On fait au mieux, c'est tjs imparfait, et on le sait, mais il faut bien trancher à un moment donné.

*
MERCI AUX ASSOCIATIONS DE NOUS POSTER DES NOUVELLES ET DES PHOTOS DES CHATS, ET DE CONTACTER VOS DONATEURS EN MP. 
*
*CHATS RESERVES ET DONS ASSOCIES: 

*

- *RECAP DONS Flokelo* : 

*Manitian : 20  avec reçu
**Saga :* *10 * *sans reçu*

*TOTAL: 30 *

* 1a) Mâle 1 an, noir et blanc un peu craintif, castré
*
*- RECAP DONS Piam : 
**
**mirabelle 94 : 30  pour les chatons 28a et 29a avec ou sans reçu
**Lexiekiwi : 20  sans reçu
**Faraday : 10  sans recu
*
*TOTAL: 60 
+* *Mirabelle94 : stérilisation au tarif association pour la 3a (avec ou sans reçu)*(à moins qu'elle soit déjà stérilisée ???)*3a) Femelle 1 an brun tabby poils mi-longs sociable 
**28a) femelle 10 mois gris tabby timidou mais sociable
**29a) mâle brun tabby 5 mois timidou mais sociable


**- RECAP DONS Siam4ever :

**Elvizir : 20  sans reçu
**Morphée777 : 20  sans reçu*

*TOTAL:  40 *

*33b) Mâle 1 an blanc seal point timide
**61a) Mâle Siamois, abandonné, 2 ans, sociable
**
- RECAP DONS Mistigrette (école du chat de villeparisis) :

**mirabelle 94 : 20  pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu 
**invite 17 : 25  pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu* *
*
*TOTAL: 45 **

*
*39b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc - coryza - sociable +++ 
**40b) Mâle 4 semaines roux tabby et blanc - coryza - sociable +++ 

10b) Mâle, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*TRES URGENT! Fracture bassin + luxation sacro-iliaque + suspicion de fracture pubienne!** 
Sous perfusion!! 

*http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appels-divers-55/help-appel-dons-pr-sauver-1-chat-fracture-bassin-luxation-fracture-pubienne-55068/*
**Un appel à dons spécifique avait été lancé pour lui.* *
*

*- RECAP DONS Babe78 : 

**TROCA : 50  avec reçu
bbpo : 20  avec reçu**
**mirabelle94 : 30  pour les mamans 4b, 31b, 41b* *avec ou sans reçu
**Alexiel-chan : 20  avec ou sans reçu
TanjaK: 20  avec reçu**
**Sév51 : 25  avec reçu**Lusiole :* *10 * *pour la 4b* *avec reçu 
**Coxigrue : 20  avec reçu*

*TOTAL: 195  

Dans le lot un FIV+ surprise, je ne me souviens plus qui. 

**11b) Mâle, 1 an, brun tabby blanc, sociable FIV/FELV négatif
**32b) Femelle 6 mois/2 ans* ??* tricolore sociable +++ FIV / FELV négatif
**34b) Mâle 10 mois blanc sociable +++*
*35b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby et blanc sociable +++
**36b) Femelle 9 ans bleu sociable +++
37b) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable +++
38b) Mâle 1 an roux tabby et blanc sociable +++
**62b ) Femelle 10 mois bleu sociable
**31b) Femelle 1 an écaille sociable FIV / FELV négatif 


- RECAP DONS Chatperlipopette:

**floriane_triskell :* *30 * *avec reçu
**Charoline :* *30 ** avec reçu

**TOTAL: 60 * 
*+* *Sab_* : Je propose de parrainer un chat à hauteur de 30  euros par mois jusqu'à fin décembre (ensuite si je peux je continuerai,  mais pour l'instant je préfère m'engager jusque là), pour un chat qui  n'est pas encore réservé, et de préférence un adulte (je pense que les  petits trouvent des solutions plus facilement). 
*
14a) Male castré 4ans noir et blanc sociable FIV+
*

----------


## Alexiel-chan

> *- RECAP DONS Babe78 : 
> 
> **TROCA : 50 € avec reçu
> bbpo : 20 € avec reçu**
> **mirabelle94 : 30 € pour les mamans 4b, 31b, 41b* *avec ou sans reçu
> **Alexiel-chan : 20 € avec ou sans reçu
> TanjaK: 20 € avec reçu**
> **Sév51 : 25 € avec reçu**Lusiole :* *10 €* *pour la 4b* *avec reçu 
> **Coxigrue : 20 € avec reçu*
> ...


Le FIV surprise c'était Genki (38b) qui s'est avéré avoir 2 ans aussi.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*- RECAP DONS Chatperlipopette:

**floriane_triskell : 30 * *avec reçu
Charoline : 30 ** avec reçu* *=> bien reçu merci

**TOTAL: 60 * 
*+* *Sab_* : Je propose de parrainer un chat à hauteur de 30  euros par mois jusqu'à fin décembre (ensuite si je peux je continuerai,  mais pour l'instant je préfère m'engager jusque là), pour un chat qui  n'est pas encore réservé, et de préférence un adulte (je pense que les  petits trouvent des solutions plus facilement). => concernant le parrainage de Sab_ du fait que Sweety est réservé, elle reporte son parrainage sur KENJI qui en a bien besoin. Merci pour lui.
*
14a) Male castré 4ans noir et blanc sociable FIV+*

----------


## mistigrette

*- RECAP DONS Mistigrette (école du chat de villeparisis) :

**mirabelle 94 : 20  pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu 
**invite 17 : 25  pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu* *
*
*TOTAL: 45 


*
merci à mirabelle94, bien reçu le don  :Smile: 
 en attente : *invite 17 : 25  pour le 10b avec ou sans reçu*
*
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

* RECAP DONS Chatperlipopette:

**floriane_triskell : 30 €* *avec reçu ==> bien reçu merci
Charoline : 30 €** avec reçu* *=> bien reçu merci

**TOTAL: 60 €* 
*+* *Sab_* : Je propose de parrainer un chat à hauteur de 30  euros par mois jusqu'à fin décembre (ensuite si je peux je continuerai,  mais pour l'instant je préfère m'engager jusque là), pour un chat qui  n'est pas encore réservé, et de préférence un adulte (je pense que les  petits trouvent des solutions plus facilement). => concernant le parrainage de Sab_ du fait que Sweety est réservé, elle reporte son parrainage sur KENJI qui en a bien besoin. Merci pour lui.
*
14a) Male castré 4ans noir et blanc sociable FIV+*

----------


## mistigrette

*10b) Mâle, 2 ans, gris tabby, sociable*
*TRES URGENT! Fracture bassin + luxation sacro-iliaque + suspicion de fracture pubienne!** 
Sous perfusion!! 

*une petite anecdote concernant lucky ("lulu la glu" pour les intimes) sorti avec de gros problèmes.
il va super bien, mis à part sa façon un peu particulière de poser les pattes arrière  :: .
il vit à la maison, c'est un vrai petit  ::  sur pattes. il s'entend parfaitement avec les autres chats et ma chienne.
j'ai eu un appel pour une adoption pour lui : contact téléphonique très bien, les postulants sont charmants (composition familiale et lieu de vie adaptés au beau lulu). ils font la démarche d'adopter un gentil chat difficilement adoptable au regard de son handicap sauf que... lulu la glu LUI ne semble pas disposé à changer de maison  :: .
les gens sont rentrés avec moi. j'ai appelé lulu qui est venu me voir pour se faire câliner (comme d'hab). la différence est que, quand il a vu que j'étais accompagnée par des inconnus, il a  :: et s'est caché dans la maison. impossible de le retrouver  :: . j'ai eu beau l'appeler, plus de lulu  :: .
la dame d'une toute petite voix m'a dit : "bah, il court vite quand même"  :: . 
ils sont repartis sans lulu qui a fait sa réapparition quelques minutes après leur départ pour quémander les caresses du soir, tranquille !!
comme quoi, souvent il n'y a pas besoin de parole  ::  et je pense que j'ai compris le message  :: . il faut dire que me faire réveiller tous les matins  ::  vers 7 h par monsieur lulu qui a faim me manquerait  :: ... 
je crois vraiment que plus ils sont mal en point qd je les récupère, plus je m'y attache. qd je me rappelle ds quel état il est arrivé, ça n'était pas gagné pour lui  :: .

----------


## chatperlipopette

SWEETY a besoin de vous ici : http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...popette-80319/

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Quelles nouvelles des chats de ce sujet? Peut-on avoir des news et photos éventuellement? Merci!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Sweety notre magnifique FIV a été adopté par sa FA, il va très très bien. Je vous mets une photo récente :

----------


## lynt

J'espère que cette fois c'est la bonne pour lui !  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ah ben oui il est adopté par 2amours donc aucun soucis, elle le garde pour la vie.

----------


## 2amours

Oh que oui je le garde mon Sweety, baleine ronflex lol (baleine car il dort comme une baleine échoué lol et ronflex parce qu'il ronfle)  :: 
Allez je vous met les dernière photo elle date de fin septembre  :: 


et en mode baleine ronflex lol

----------


## lynt

Ahhhhhhh !!!! Elle l'a laissé partir une fois, pas deux !  :Big Grin:

----------


## chatperlipopette

Exact Lynt !

----------


## 2amours

Déjà la 1er a était très très dur alors la 2e c’était juste pas possible  ::

----------


## lynt

Oui c'est ce que je me suis dit, je suis contente que vous ne soyez plus jamais séparés  ::

----------

